# Christian/Orton Title Match Discussion



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Well....I just read the Smackdown spoilers for this Friday, and of course Vince went with what I had a feeling he was going to go with and that was ultimately completely fucking over Christian and putting the title on Orton. 

I'm furious about it, but not the slightest bit shocked. I knew it was going to happen within the next two months at the latest. I knew the moment Christian defended the title against Orton, Orton was taking it. So when I read earlier in the night that Smackdowns ME was Christian vs Orton for the title, I knew that was it, Christian was getting a two day reign as champ and Orton was taking the belt. 

Again, furious over it, but not surprised. Why? Because there was no chance in hell Vince was gonna pass up the opportunity to have his two top guys hold the two top title (WWE & World title) on the WWE's two brands at the same time.

It sucks, it's stupid, it's complete bullshit...but at the same time, it's not surprising. I knew this was going to happen, just sucks it happened at Christians expense.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince the asshole should of waited at least until the next PPV to fuck him over


----------



## Rookie Masterpiece (May 17, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Then Why'd the belt on Christian... just to shut us up. I'm sorry I'm fucking pissed about this. Meh, I now will stop watching the WWE for sure.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

start agreat fued with orton and christian at least he is still in the main event


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I just read the spoilers and it is disgusting. He finally gets the belt and you make him lose basically 48 hours later?!?!? really ?!!?!? I am in shock and there is no way he's getting it back either. It's amazing how they have booked christian and vince mcmahon is just an asshole and sucks off cena and orton


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I just read the spoilers and although it's not surprising it's absolutely horrible. It proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that Vince does not see Christian as a credible Word Champion even for a short term. Vince doesn't and will never truly appreciate all the years of hard work that Christian has put into to the WWE and the wrestling business in general and it's wrong. I did not expect Christian to have a lengthy title reign but I hoped that at least have a short credible reign for 2-3 months. This is a joke and I feel horrible for Christian. I hope that this at least leads to big heel turn or something. But it will probably just leave Christian back to working hard to put others over. As a long time wrestling fan and a fan of Christian's work it was great to see Christian finally win the big one on Sunday and for that moment to be taken away from him so quickly is a damn shame.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Strapped on a Sunday at 1015, dropping it 0950 on the following Tuesday.

Even when he wins he loses. Fuck. Orton will be built as a dominant face and will not drop it to another face. Christian got BUTTFUCKED BIG TIME.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

He was used as a way to keep the title on Smackdown.

He has literally become the new Edge, he will have more title reigns. And they will all be just as big of a joke as this one was.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Has everyone finished talking about TEH NEW DAWN and how much a title win means now, then?


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'd rather see it on Mark Henry than Orton again.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Well they look like they are having a Christian/Teddy story, which means he might go heel.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The only chance that WWE has of redeeming this is if they turn Orton heel and have him feud with Christian over the title. Of course, this is unlikely at best. More than likely Orton will become the megaface of SD and have a SuperCena-esque title run.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Wrex is the man. He was right all along.

Vince HATES Christian.


----------



## iamsol (May 10, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is just sad. Things like this have happen before, but this, this is just borderlines on being cruel. You had an amazing match on sunday as well as an amazing moment that fans would remember, and what did they do? Before you know it, moment is over and the title is gone. You really have to hope that this going somewhere. If not, well Christian may want to concider early retirement.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Yeah, I think it's unlikely you'd give someone a two day reign if you were looking to build them up as a main eventer. But at least he won it, that's a positive.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Tbh, his reign was kinda longer than I sorta expected. As I had a gut feeling he was going to drop it to ADR on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jorge Suarez said:


> Wrex is the man. He was right all along.
> 
> Vince HATES Christian.


I do tend to be right. Well, he got it. I expected him to drop it immediately, so I'm not shocked. Whatever. If Edge hadn't retired, he wouldn't have been world champion, period. All I asked for was 1 reign regardless of length, so it's good enough.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It doesn't fucking matter anymore. Vince ruined Christian already. Even if Christian wins 10 more titles, it won't change any fucking thing anymore. 
The first title reign is ALWAYS the one that is going to be the most important, and Vince fucking ruined it for Christian....
Atleast give the man a month because he literally WON THE TITLE FOR EDGE.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm not going to lie, I'm LOVING all the butt-hurt Christian fans on here.

After constantly being shitty about the use of Punk, it's good to see someone else get totally fucked around for once.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i swear as long as Orton and Cena in WWE payroll, we'll never see another face rising to the top again. These guys are like modern day nWo.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



psx71 said:


> It doesn't fucking matter anymore. Vince ruined Christian already. Even if Christian wins 10 more titles, it won't change any fucking thing anymore.
> The first title reign is ALWAYS the one that is going to be the most important, and Vince fucking ruined it for Christian....
> Atleast give the man a month because he literally *WON THE TITLE FOR EDGE.*


Maybe that's the problem lol. Edge is the master of brief transitional reigns and Christian is following on his footsteps.

Don't think he'll ever win the title again but if he does, I sorta wouldn't be surprised if he becomes a title whore just like Edge and win it like 4 times this year for a combined reign of 28 days.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Just because people saw this coming, that doesn't mean that it still doesn't suck.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I do tend to be right. Well, he got it. I expected him to drop it immediately, so I'm not shocked. Whatever. If Edge hadn't retired, he wouldn't have been world champion, period. All I asked for was 1 reign regardless of length, so it's good enough.


You're a better man than I. I can't help but feel pissed that it ended this way. Not that I expected his reign to last long...but the very first SmackDown after Extreme Rules? What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It's a real shame - considering how hard Christian worked for that moment and how emotional it was when it arrived - that the WWE didn't treat his reign with a little more respect, but I'm still very pleased that Christian had his moment (however short-lived it was).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

He looks like a joke now tbh. All the emotion of finally winning the title and then when he comes up against a real opponent he loses in his first defense. Ouch.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Maybe Christian will win it back at OTL?? lol


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

If I were Christian I would go to Vince and give him a Killswitch and a Spear for good measure!! Hopefully we will get the whole story as to why the WWE took the strap of Christian. This is bullshit. They couldnt have at least waited until Over the Limit to have Christian lose the belt??? Really??? Really?? Maybe this could lead to a heel turn by either Christian or Orton?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Who knows, maybe Christian is hurt from the ladder match.....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



nukeinyourhair said:


> You're a better man than I. I can't help but feel pissed that it ended this way. Not that I expected his reign to last long...but the very first SmackDown after Extreme Rules? What. The. Fuck.


Oh, I'm definately not happy, and I like Orton winning the title even less than him dropping it to someone else, but I can't be pissed off because I was convinced that Christian would never be world champion, and at least he got there once. I was expecting Del Rio to win the world title on Sunday, and then Orton would immediately come down to the ring, challenge him and win the title back for SmackDown. This is much more preferable to that happening. I'm happy enough to take what I can get when it comes to people who Vince isn't interested in.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

If you have a twitter, please join the movement and sign this. http://twitition.com/3ilej


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

LOL, that ain't gonna make a difference. If Vince listened to the fans, Kofi Kingston would've won the world title ages ago.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh, I'm definately not happy, and I like Orton winning the title even less than him dropping it to someone else, but I can't be pissed off because I was convinced that Christian would never be world champion, and at least he got there once. I was expecting Del Rio to win the world title on Sunday, and then Orton would immediately come down to the ring, challenge him and win the title back for SmackDown. This is much more preferable to that happening. I'm happy enough to take what I can get when it comes to people who Vince isn't interested in.


You are right. It could have been a lot worse. At least he was champ. At least we will have that one match to watch as many times as we please.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Well, at least he had a 15 minute match that tore the house down. At least he went down kayfabe swinging. I can't see Orton ever dropping it back to Christian. Christian will have to go another half a year minimum before he is champ again.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, that ain't gonna make a difference. If Vince listened to the fans, Kofi Kingston would've won the world title ages ago.


To be fair, Orton winning the World Title tonight is a case of Vince listening to the fans, judging from the reaction the audience gave him when he won.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'd almost wish he'd say fuck Vince and show up on TNA in 90 days and dominate again.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The biggest issue here is that it makes NO SENSE from a storyline perspective.

There was a WWE title match on Raw. But that's ok. Miz was owed a rematch, and he opted to have it on Raw.

What's the reasoning behind having a World Title match on Smackdown? If Orton, Khali and Mark Henry came out at beginning of show and all wanted to be named #1 Contender...fine...have them compete, have Teddy pick one, have the fans pick one, whatever...but #1 Contender FOR THE NEXT PPV!!! Not that same night? When does that ever happen? Makes no sense 


I'd love to see Christian turn mega heel off of this. Have him challenge Orton back (hopefully win it back) and have a run as a heel. I find him kinda boring as a face


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DX-HHH-XD said:


> To be fair, Orton winning the World Title tonight is a case of Vince listening to the fans, judging from the reaction the audience gave him when he won.


It was a baited trap. He forced fans to choose between Orton, Henry, and Khali. Might as well have made them choose between Orton and Gobbeldy Gooker. "Here, you can have an ice cream sundae or a turd sandwich, you decide."


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, that ain't gonna make a difference. If Vince listened to the fans, Kofi Kingston would've won the world title ages ago.


I am fully aware that twitter wont get Christian shit, but I'm pissed off and social media goty Betty White to hist SNL last year, so why can't it get Christian the World Title. hell, I'm not expecting him to get the belt. I just want this to get so big that somebody in the WWE realizes that Christian is what the fans fucking want and that they made a huge mistake.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DX-HHH-XD said:


> To be fair, Orton winning the World Title tonight is a case of Vince listening to the fans, judging from the reaction the audience gave him when he won.


Doesn't matter. The fact is, regardless of how over you are, you HAVE to have Vince's approval. Rob Van Dam was way, way, WAY more over than Orton is now for years and they never gave him so much as a 2 day title reign, until they decided to bring back ECW and he got another charity reign like Christian, albeit for just a little longer. Hell, he was just as much, or maybe even more over than Cena. Vince wouldn't give him the time of day, though, because he himself is not interested in RVD, just like Christian. That's the way it goes in WWE. Unless you're an absolutely Earth shattering, INSANE draw like Hogan, or Austin, or Rock, you better have Vince's personal stamp or you don't get shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is stupid. It's not like Orton needs the title right now. Vince truly does hate Christian.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Icon™ said:


> I am fully aware that twitter wont get Christian shit, but I'm pissed off and social media goty Betty White to hist SNL last year, so why can't it get Christian the World Title. hell, I'm not expecting him to get the belt. I just want this to get so big that somebody in the WWE realizes that Christian is what the fans fucking want and that they made a huge mistake.


You mean it's what IWC wants. Casuals would much prefer Orton to be champion. Sorry, facts are facts.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, that ain't gonna make a difference. If Vince listened to the fans, Kofi Kingston would've won the world title ages ago.


Exactly.

It's just disgusting. It really is.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Gwilt said:


> You mean it's what IWC wants. Casuals would much prefer Orton to be champion. Sorry, facts are facts.


No..kids prefer Orton as champion. Did you not hear the pop Christian got when he won the belt? They popped!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Icon™ said:


> No..kids prefer Orton as champion. Did you not hear the pop Christian got when he won the belt? They popped!


But you honestly think if WWE did a poll on WWE.com as to who would rather be champion, Christian or Orton, Christian would win?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Gwilt said:


> You mean it's what IWC wants. Casuals would much prefer Orton to be champion. Sorry, facts are facts.


Regardless, the ONLY reason casuals would rather see Orton win the title than Christian is because Vince McMahon directly overpushed him into this spot. Orton NEVER got reactions when he was on the spot on the card that Christian is, and Christian is actually over. If Vince gives his personal stamp of approval to somebody, they're set. Vince might just get a wild hair up his ass tomorrow and decide that he wants Alex Riley to be his new top guy. In 6 years, he would be as over as Orton, if Vince McMahon put him in the position to be.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

what bullshit thats so fucked up


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

lol my birthday kinda got screwed
but really how did Orton get a title shot by fan voting
i mean Come On
i feel sorry for Christian sure i don't like him but still
he deserves it


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Gwilt said:


> But you honestly think if WWE did a poll on WWE.com as to who would rather be champion, Christian or Orton, Christian would win?


I think Orton would win, but only by at most 20 percent. Like Pyro said, Orton is where he's at because Vince wants him there. Christian is over because he is good and works hard and gets the fans interested...without Vince's help.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This couldn't have been discussed in the spoiler thread? Just saying.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

So fucking disappointed about this. Vince is an asshole.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



septurum said:


> So fucking disappointed about this. Vince is an asshole.


Now I'm pretty sure that Christian wishes he took back that hug...


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

ITS A HEEL TURN !


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Crawling back into my hole and will come back out in a few years and maybe give wwe a chance again like i always do sigh


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince gets a hard on from trolling the IWC.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

For now I'm going to say this is bullshit, but an explination might come out that makes me take that back. (Unlikely but still, trying to be fair.)


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Holy shit he lost it already. You know what this proves? vince hates what IWC loves and this will go on forever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

*I was one of the only people saying Christian was going to win the title yesterday *it was pretty obvious to me* but I didn't expect the reign to be so short. 

But at least he got his reign.*


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I couldn't picture the WWE keeping the strap on Christian for longer than a month, but _less than a week?_

Ouch.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Add this to Raw's bullshit booking and I'm out. Good riddance to the idiots in the back and the idiots in the crowd that have ruined a once great product.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *I was one of the only people saying Christian was going to win the title yesterday *it was pretty obvious to me* but I didn't expect the reign to be so short.
> 
> But at least he got his reign.*


I wouldn't be so content. I doubt that he'll get another run.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm LOVING all the butt-hurt Christian fans on here.
> 
> After constantly being shitty about the use of Punk, it's good to see someone else get totally fucked around for once.


I hope the bury punk into the point of obscurity. :flip


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

fuck this. Its a slap in the face to both edge, and christian


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Ass Buster said:


> I hope the bury punk into the point of obscurity. :flip


They're already doing that. lol.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Hiplop™;9669004 said:


> fuck this. Its a slap in the face to both edge, and christian


No its not, im glad they got that belt back from him. THEY DONT NEED TO GIVE PEOPLE BELTS BECAUSE THEIR FRIEND RETIRES, THATS WHAT YOU CALL A CHARITY BELT. They gave Rey Mysterio a charity title run because Eddie died. When he is nothing more than a dam cruiserweight.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

So Cena and Orton are both World champions at the same time.. Looks like its going to be a long Summer here at the forums. I wonder if they will start a storyline about both Orton and Cena seeing who can hold onto the title the longest. 2 years pass and Randy Orton drops it to Cena. Cena is then undisputed Champion. Kids go home happy, but online Wrestling Forums is guaranteed non existant.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DaBootyman said:


> No its not, im glad they got that belt back from him. THEY DONT NEED TO GIVE PEOPLE BELTS BECAUSE THEIR FRIEND RETIRES, THATS WHAT YOU CALL A CHARITY BELT. They gave Rey Mysterio a charity title run because Eddie died. When he is nothing more than a dam cruiserweight.


So what do you call his 2nd title reign?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i just read the spoilers. are u freaking serious. Wow


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

You know what sucks. We never saw any studio shots of him as champ on a PPV card, or at all if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

that sucks..period


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

What a shame.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Gwilt said:


> You know what sucks. We never saw any studio shots of him as champ on a PPV card, or at all if I'm not mistaken.


Well Joey Styles teased a photo shoot of Christian with the belt and im guessing it will be released before Smackdown, since well....


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

My days as an Orton fan are coming to an end.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i really hate Orton. Him and Cena are ruining alot for me. Smackdown was always my fav show but for some reason now he is there and RKOing everyone. Christian better win the title back if he doesnt then what a disgrace


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

fucking bullshit, they put title on christian nothing more than passing get it to smackdown and pass to christian...they fucking blow it


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian is truly people chosen and if vince push Christian in 2004-2005 he could have be the face of WWE but no Vince choose Orto/Cena and they hurting the business more than making money for WWE. if you looking for THE GUY then let the people choose who they are not shoving down to our throat like fucking cena/orton.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I bet if WWE could they would have put Randy Orton in both the Ladders match instead of Christian and also the Last man standing match with CM Punk. Orton going over in both, thats the ticket to getting over in WWE.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

lol


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jorge Suarez said:


> Wrex is the man. He was right all along.
> 
> Vince HATES Christian.


I dont think Wrex even cares that christian lost the title so early. I remember reading some of his posts where he said that he does not care if Christian lost the title right after he won it, he just wants him to win the title lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



kobra860 said:


> I wouldn't be so content. I doubt that he'll get another run.


*What does that have to do with what I said? 


*


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Ok WTH, he hasn't even had the title for a week, not even half a week if that, and they already palm him off and make him lose to Orton? Cmon Vince, you could of easily made a feud and made a better match at the next PPV, but really? Making Christian lose the title the next show after the PPV is poor and is really surprising and upsetting. Many fans were really excited when he won the title. Christians always had good charisma and was always decent on the mic. His first title win took way too long, but to only let him hold it for 2 days and then palming him aside for the Smackdown face, is very poor.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Orton is a prick, thats my irrelevant 2 cents of info.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is Bullshit, and whiny Orton got his way again. Christian deserved at least a 2 month title reign imo. He's busted his ass for many years, and wwe just made him look weaker than shit doing this. Pathetic. Fuck wwe right now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Can't watch either show now. I'm sure as hell not going to watch an 11 month long Cena reign and treating Christian so poorly like a piece of shit is just sad. Regardless of how big an Orton fan I am this is just pitiful.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Now before I get flamed, let me get this straight...

Most of you _just_ wanted him to win the title to begin with, now that he lost it, now its bullshit that he didn't get a long reign? Who cares, you all got what you initally wanted, stop complaining and deal with it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm actually getting irritated at the people here blaming Orton for this BOOKING DECISION BY WWE NOT ORTON, rather than actually being upset that Christian lost the title he's worked 12 years for within 2 days, which I am. I'm also very shocked and in hysterics over this. You have to say, WWE know how to shake things up.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



gladdyontherise said:


> Now before I get flamed, let me get this straight...
> 
> Most of you _just_ wanted him to win the title to begin with, now that he lost it, now its bullshit that he didn't get a long reign? Who cares, you all got what you initally wanted, stop complaining and deal with it.


We were all prepared for Christian to lose the belt; it was a matter of time.

But I'll be damned if I'm not a little pissed. The guy couldn't even walk out of Smackdown as Champion.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

titles are handed out like hot cakes christian will get the belt before this years up


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

They had better be actually going somewhere with this and turn this into a Christian/Orton feud. If Christian is banished back to the midcard then that will be the biggest bullshit that any bull has ever shit.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is seriously fucking pathetic


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Perhaps the worst booking I have ever seen.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> 
> *


You said that Christian at least got to finally be World Champion. However, holding the title less than a week won't rest well with anyone. Someone like Christian who has worked so hard to get the World Title wouldn't be satisfied with such a short reign. Sure it's better than nothing but to work 13 years and hold the World Title just once for 2 days is ridiculous.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It's pretty ridiculous to have Christian drop the strap already after such an emotional last month but I'm not even remotely surprised. Unless this leads to Christian turning heel (which he might after this) his win on Sunday was a total waste. I'm glad he got to be champion at least once but it's pretty cruel to cut it that short. Vince could've at least waited until OTL to put the belt on Orton.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



topper1 said:


> Perhaps the worst booking I have ever seen.


I cant wait to see Smackdown friday. Lol glad they stopped giving out charity belts. Rtruth signed to the WWF from 1999-2001 as K-kwik and he was dam good. They let him go according to him because they didnt have any thing for him. He goes to TNA just like Christian and becomes a 2 time world champ, JUST LIKE CHRISTIAN. R-truth comes to WWE and is a jobber for lord knows how long.

Its bullshit and it proves the wwe still dont push enough good black wrestlers. If theyre gonna give Christian a fucking belt they need to give Rtruth one as well. He sure as hell has paid his dues. Hell atleast WWE didnt make Christian come back as a jobber like they did R-Truth. They purposely tried to bury that man. You can google it.

R-truth was supposed to have turned heel last year when they tried to switch his theme, thats what Vince wanted, but he was talked out of it by creative. Rtruths heel turn decision was made by Vince again a few weeks ago and Creative resisted again, but Vince told them to make the move. That Creative team is racist as fuck. They purposely bury black talent. Lets not forget about Michael Hayes calling Booker T the Nword a few years back only to claim he was joking. I present facts not fiction folks. You can google the backstage news on Rtruth recent heel turn and you will see im telling the truth.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

just wOOOOOOOOW

somewhere in conneticut vince is laughing his ass off while everyone here rages into oblivion... just... wooooow...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DaBootyman said:


> I cant wait to see Smackdown friday. Lol glad they stopped giving out charity belts. Rtruth signed to the WWF from 1999-2001 as K-kwik and he was dam good. They let him go according to him because they didnt have any thing for him. He goes to TNA just like Christian and becomes a 2 time world champ, JUST LIKE CHRISTIAN. R-truth comes to WWE and is a jobber for lord knows how long.
> 
> Its bullshit and it proves the wwe still dont push enough good black wrestlers. If theyre gonna give Christian a fucking belt they need to give Rtruth one as well. He sure as hell has paid his dues. Hell atleast WWE didnt make Christian come back as a jobber like they did R-Truth. They purposely tried to bury that man. You can google it.
> 
> R-truth was supposed to have turned heel last year when they tried to switch his theme, thats what Vince wanted, but he was talked out of it by creative. Rtruths heel turn decision was made by Vince again a few weeks ago and Creative resisted again, but Vince told them to make the move. That Creative team is racist as fuck. They purposely bury black talent. *Lets not forget about Michael Hayes calling Booker T the Nword a few years back only to claim he was joking. * I present facts not fiction folks. You can google the backstage news on Rtruth recent heel turn and you will see im telling the truth.


Actually it was Mark Henry. Some sources claimed that Hayes supported MVP but MVP was easily World Champion material yet didn't get the Title. He didn't even hold the Title in the Scramble.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DaBootyman said:


> I cant wait to see Smackdown friday. Lol glad they stopped giving out charity belts. Rtruth signed to the WWF from 1999-2001 as K-kwik and he was dam good. They let him go according to him because they didnt have any thing for him. He goes to TNA just like Christian and becomes a 2 time world champ, JUST LIKE CHRISTIAN. R-truth comes to WWE and is a jobber for lord knows how long.
> 
> Its bullshit and it proves the *wwe still dont push enough good black wrestlers. If theyre gonna give Christian a fucking belt they need to give Rtruth one as well.*


you gave away your trolling right here, too bad... work harder next time


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Man I'm beyond choked to hear this. Christian finally gets the title reign he's worked his entire career for, the fans love it, I'm sure the guys in the back are loving it, and they put the belt on Randy fucking Orton and give him another meaningless title reign after *two fucking days.* What a slap in the face to Christian. 

Christian winning the title was one of the most genuinely emotional moments I've seen in the WWE in years, and not to mention an amazing match. I'm glad the WWE had to shit all over that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I had a feeling he'd drop it to Orton but not this soon. Utter BS. Even guys like DB and Sin Cara aren't gonna be able to get me to watch a show where Orton is a world champ.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

am i the only one dreading christian's future endeavouring?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

On a funny note, I just noticed that "vince mcmahon hates christian" is a search suggestion for google.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Actually, people are right; this booking is atrocious.

Orton is NOT going to bring the best out of the new heels who will challenge him; Christian definitely can. Orton is pretty much going to crush the competition like Cena is going to, and that's a pretty depressing fact.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Maybe they weren't too pleased with his recent merch sells? I don't know. I feel like they have some kind of BS reason for treating him like they have for the past 7 years.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Maybe they weren't too pleased with his recent merch sells? I don't know. I feel like they have some kind of BS reason for treating him like they have for the past 7 years.


Actually his Peep Show shirt was sold out in 3 sizes after his World Title win. In fact it's out of stock right now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Fact:

Jack Swagger had a longer title reign than Christian.

I'm a fan of Swagger, but damn :lmao

EDIT: I see what they're trying to do. They made Christian's title reign short so that Edge's short title reigns look longer. :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Maybe they weren't too pleased with his recent merch sells? I don't know. I feel like they have some kind of BS reason for treating him like they have for the past 7 years.


His look.

Whatever happens in the next few weeks, it'll shape up his future. When the spoilers come out next week, it'll be clear if he'll turn heel, get another chance, where the title direction may end up.

I don't think it is a case of Vince hating Christian, or even disliking him, but its a case of him never being able to be the top guy. Just the 'go to guy' for making people look like gold. For me, as long as he is getting a Pay-Per-View match at every PPV, hes doing his job, and if he makes his opponent look better, hes done his job. His title reign was always going to be short lived. I am upset it was 2(5) days, but as long as there is a shot again in the future.

It does open up a heel turn, but that won't be immediate. Too many heels in the fray on SmackDown at the moment. Or at least, lack of credible babyfaces.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I had a feeling he was going to have a short title reign, but just a few days...this is ridiculous.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I am honestly in shock. This is TNA booking x2.


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

1st post here on this board.

what a goddamn joke. Orton needed the belt as much as Cena did.....

I am done with the WWE entirely now.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Everytime Orton comes out with the belt people should start chanting "WE WANT CHRISTIAN! *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*". Seriously the fans need to start getting more vocal.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SoAndSo said:


> 1st post here on this board.
> 
> what a goddamn joke. Orton needed the belt as much as Cena did.....
> 
> I am done with the WWE entirely now.


Wait you join a forum dedicated to talking about wrestling and your first post is about how you're done with the WWE?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

LMAO!!!!! I didn't think he would lose it that fast, but who gives a shit!!! Christian is NOT the World Heavyweight Champion!!!!

Vince for sure hates him or at least someone does.... the only thing that sucks is that Boreton will be champ for awhile ugh


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



its177 said:


> Everytime Orton comes out with the belt people should start chanting "WE WANT CHRISTIAN! *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*". Seriously the fans need to start getting more vocal.


Daniel Bryan July 2010 style? Wouldn't work, but would impressive if it did.

I mean, if the recent Ryder popularity didn't at least get him a push, then very few things will help a guy. And I don't think Christian will be an exception to that.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Well, I knew he wasn't going to keep it long, but I didn't expect him to get fucked over THAT fast.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Heart wrenching for this guy - lol fuck i feel bad for him - I'm not even a Christian mark i think he's just okay but man that sucks beyond belief and that is absolutely not right for Orton to have the belt they should of at least feuded gawd damn what bitch move Vince.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



its177 said:


> Everytime Orton comes out with the belt people should start chanting "WE WANT CHRISTIAN! *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*". Seriously the fans need to start getting more vocal.


I could see that happening, especially with the older fans, much in the way there was a "Lets go Cena! CENA SUCKS!" chant on Raw.

Everyone go check out the WWE Facebook page. I doubt it will have any effect on the situation at all, but people are absolutely tearing the WWE a new one for taking the belt off Christian so fast, it's unreal. Even Randy Orton fans are agreeing it's bullshit.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I wish he got a bit longer of a run, but I wasn't expecting him to last all that long in the first place.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

What really sucks is that aside from Christian, and maybe Cody, Orton has NO interesting feuds on SD. His Barrett feud was a snore, and it's not been very long since his Sheamus feud. Christian could have given them interesting ME feuds while Orton took on Cody. Hnnngh.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

First post.

I'm not going to suggest that this is a pleasing result, but I will say this much. In merely giving Christian the belt, WWE proved that virtually anything can happen in this company, so I'm willing to reserve judgement until I see where this is going, or what reasons exist for it to happen. Is Christian injured? Was there a backstage altercation? Is it meant to make Christian into SD's next heel? There are a lot of questions that need answering before anyone should condemn or praise what is going on. We just have to wait and see.

Besides, as far as the spoilers let on, the two of them had a stellar match and the crowd was nuts for it. Things like that don't go ignored.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



McNugget said:


> First post.
> 
> I'm not going to suggest that this is a pleasing result, but I will say this much. In merely giving Christian the belt, WWE proved that virtually anything can happen in this company, so I'm willing to reserve judgement until I see where this is going, or what reasons exist for it to happen. Is Christian injured? Was there a backstage altercation? Is it meant to make Christian into SD's next heel? There are a lot of questions that need answering before anyone should condemn or praise what is going on. We just have to wait and see.
> 
> Besides, as far as the spoilers let on, the two of them had a stellar match and the crowd was nuts for it. Things like that don't go ignored.


Your actually right. I'm going to wait and see where this goes before I completely shit on and stop watching the WWE.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

But, when he gets future endeavored next week, we can get out our pitchforks.


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i cant see anything worth reading on the WWE facebook page. where do i find the outrage?


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It sucks big time but something people have forgotten about is the rematch clause. I know WWE has conveniently forgotten about the rematch clause before but Christian could come out next week and challenge Orton to a match at OTL. It could kick off a long term program. I know this is mostly my wishful thinking but you never know.

Also if you see how things were going with Christian before Edge had to retire I always thought they were building him up to a title run.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



RoughJustice said:


> Even Randy Orton fans are agreeing it's bullshit.


 This.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SoAndSo said:


> i cant see anything worth reading on the WWE facebook page. where do i find the outrage?


Make sure you're on the 'Most Recent' Wall setting, and not the 'WWE Only' one or whatever. It's basically a mob of people calling for Vince McMahon and Randy Orton to be lynched.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



RoughJustice said:


> I could see that happening, especially with the older fans, much in the way there was a "Lets go Cena! CENA SUCKS!" chant on Raw.
> 
> Everyone go check out the WWE Facebook page. I doubt it will have any effect on the situation at all, but people are absolutely tearing the WWE a new one for taking the belt off Christian so fast, it's unreal. Even Randy Orton fans are agreeing it's bullshit.


It's SmackDown, it's going to be heavily, HEAVILY edited. 

Such bullshit. An explanation on this would really be nice, but even then, doesn't erase it. Fuck this.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



JBWinner said:


> It's SmackDown, it's going to be heavily, HEAVILY edited.
> 
> Such bullshit. An explanation on this would really be nice, but even then, doesn't erase it. Fuck this.


The only logical and remotely fair explanation that I would accept is that Christian was injured during his match. If it's anything other then that, then the WWE has basically shit on the older fans and the Peeps.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Man, I can't believe this at all. I was hoping to see a little title reign with Christian on top but Vince McMahon had to shatter those hopes. Sometimes I wonder how things would be if he's not in charge of everything. I hope Triple H won't do stuff like this when he's in charge but that is still too much to hope for. Anyways, I hope Orton can go back being a heel because that is what he does best. If this leads them to feud over the title, it could be good. But then again, CM Punk never even got a win over Orton for these past two months so maybe Orton might have a "Superman" reign on Smackdown. I'm so disappointed...


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

damn the Facebooker's are hot that WWE had the Cap'n drop the belt.

so many comments and so much hate right now lol.

Shit storm will be in full effect once Friday comes and goes.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Desecrated said:


> Daniel Bryan July 2010 style? Wouldn't work, but would impressive if it did.
> 
> I mean, if the recent Ryder popularity didn't at least get him a push, then very few things will help a guy. And I don't think Christian will be an exception to that.


Yea basically. Daniel Bryan at least got the US Title I mean who knows where he would have been if the smarks had decided to not be vocal? He probably would've gotten Kaval treatment.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Orton AND Cena World Champions. AT THE SAME TIME?!

*kills self*


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Oh my, think of the future feuds, we've seen Orton vs Sheamus and Barrett before,


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

You all called me immature about being pissed off about the horrendous Raw this Monday and now WWE has fucked you as well. Hahahahahahaha! You all deserve this!


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

And to think, I read on Monday morning that Christian's first challenger would be Mark Henry. Hopefully there will be a rematch at Over The Limit. I don't think Christian or Orton would turn heel - there is a lack of babyfaces with Orton, Christian, Kane (Maybe The Undertaker) as top faces. Suppose I'll see where it goes.~

Lol at the peeps (hehe peeps) saying they are boycotting WWE now. I've said this a few times in the past and never done anything except makes me wanna BTB.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Is Vince high or just stupid? Sometimes the safe route gets boring and makes people resent your decision. He needed to trust Christian and AT LEAST give him a month with the title to see how things would turn out but he couldn't even do that.

Christian would be better off leaving the WWE and forging a new path in the Indies. Of course, it can't be that easy because of money concerns but Christians needs to at least voice his outrage at the decision if he hasn't already.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is too good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Traddy-X said:


> You all called me immature about being pissed off about the horrendous Raw this Monday and now WWE has fucked you as well. Hahahahahahaha! You all deserve this!


Everything that happened on RAW will be back to normal next week, and Rock won't be their (just like you wish) but this will transpire for the many weeks to come. Its completely different. Almost makes you wanna like Cena now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I don't know why people are surprised. Christian got his moment but the moment Orton was done with Punk, it was obvious he would enter the title picture and surely, WWE isn't putting Christian over Orton. Regardless, a feud between Orton and Christian would be great and if this means, Captain Charisma returns as the heel, then I'm all for it.

Christian will get the title back at some point. It won't be long, but he will win it again. If he remains a face, then Christian isn't winning the title back. If he turns heel....




psx71 said:


> It doesn't fucking matter anymore. Vince ruined Christian already. Even if Christian wins 10 more titles, it won't change any fucking thing anymore.
> *The first title reign is ALWAYS the one that is going to be the most important*, and Vince fucking ruined it for Christian....
> Atleast give the man a month because he literally WON THE TITLE FOR EDGE.


Not necessarily. Bret Hart won his first title at a House Show and he played second fiddle to Hogan until Hogan left permanently. Triple H won his first title on Raw and lost it less than a month later to Vince McMahon on SmackDown. Edge's first title reign passed by when Triple H blinked.  Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, Brock Lesnar, Chris Benoit, John Cena, and Batista are the legitimate ones who had a strong first title reign. Even Rocky and Hunter had subpar first title reigns.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Wow. Seriously?

I really hope he invokes his rematch clause at OTL and beats him. Cause I'm seeing that shit live. That'd be amazing.

Either way, though. At least he can consider himself as a former World Heavyweight Champion. Something nobody ever thought he'd be.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Only person who can relate to this is Jericho's first title reign in the WWE, but lets face it Jericho > Christian.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Only person who can relate to this is Jericho's first title reign in the WWE, but lets face it Jericho > Christian.


*I think Kane can relate as well. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I hate the WWE Supermen


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm gonna go the Amber route and say that people wanted Christian to be champion, but they didn't say how long.:lmao


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Meh. Assumed he would drop it quickly, not this quickly though. Hardly surprising and not worth getting worked up over.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



W>C said:


> I'm gonna go the Amber route and say that people wanted Christian to be champion, but they didn't say how long.:lmao


Everyone didnt want Christian to win it. However if he did win it , It shouldnt have been because of Edge retirement.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It's the fans fault anyway, they picked Orton. Shoulda picked Khali.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> I hate the WWE Supermen


Well Rtruth calls himself the Sun Tan superman. Do you hate him?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Why do you think it's Orton's fault??

It's all Vince


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



its177 said:


> Everytime Orton comes out with the belt people should start chanting "WE WANT CHRISTIAN! *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap*". *Seriously the fans need to start getting more vocal.*


fans more vocal? the most over guy in the company just won the belt why would they be more vocal?



> Captain Charisma returns as the heel, then I'm all for it.


 christian is the best babyface in the world not named rey mysterio. him going heel would suck.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> fans more vocal? the most over guy in the company just won the belt why would they be more vocal?


I meant to say smarks.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Man this is pretty fucking shitty of Vince to do this. He couldn't have at least let Christian keep the title until OTL? I wonder how pissed Edge is about this. You could tell as Christian was climbing that ladder on Sunday it was getting to him seeing his best friend finally get the belt.


----------



## wakooma7x7 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Come on guys, it is so obvious who is to blame for bad wrestling booking: the city of Orlando! Think about it!


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

That's the worstest title change in WWE history, it's all Vince's fault, Christian would've retained against Orton but no, has 2 fucking mess up this title, I was hoping Y2J would be bak & cost Orton this match not making Orton as champion, this is fucking stupid.


----------



## Dudeson29 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Fuck Randy Orton. Seriously, he's a shitty wrestler, and he doesn't deserve this belt.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Austin & DX said:


> That's the worstest title change in WWE history, it's all Vince's fault, Christian would've retained against Orton but no, has 2 fucking mess up this title, I was hoping Y2J would be bak & cost Orton this match not making Orton as champion, this is fucking stupid.


Nah the worst title reign was Kanes back in 98. Can everyone just take a fucking chill pill. Yes it does suck that Christian lost the title already, but during this fued I think Christian will turn heel & win the belt back when it's all said & done 

Everyone who is saying that Orton is a shitty wrestler is a fuckin retarded troll.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i don't get it, i mean, god forbid randy orton doesn't get his 100x title reign asap. now both shows can have boring, same old shit champions. dear god. at least before i could watch sd and not have to deal with cena/orton, now i have no show to watch that is free of those shit heads.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The Boreton is the biggest asshole in WWE now, he overpowers even Cena.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Seems really strange that they wouldn't even work up to a PPV match between the two. Oh well, hopefully Christian to turn heel and have some more good matches.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Domingo123 said:


> The Boreton is the biggest asshole in WWE now, he overpowers even Cena.


lol what a fuckin troll. Look at your Avatar. :lmao You must be under 12, or you are gay for cena. :lmao


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol what a fuckin troll. Look at your Avatar. :lmao You must be under 12, or you are gay for cena. :lmao



i am 22


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Domingo123 said:


> i am 22


Then you must be gay for cena :lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Nah the worst title reign was Kanes back in 98....in term of storyline and story-telling it make sense and kanes got so over at that time. but with Orton he just come to smackdown and beat christian for the title is shocking. i find Orton like supercena who can't be stop. unsure what's the pop Christian get for this week smackdown but the whole wrestling industry behind christian and 90% of people crying out for the title put on Christian many years now.

i didn't watch TNA but from review they was high on christian and considered christian great champs...i didn't get negative review during christian reign in tna but cena more negative than positive.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol what a fuckin troll. Look at your Avatar. :lmao You must be under 12, or you are gay for cena. :lmao


Judging by your comment and your signature. You must have a thing for ages. One could easily say.. 



> "lol what a fuckin troll. Look at your Avatar. :lmao You must be under 12, or you are gay for Edge."


But no one hasn't. Don't hate on people just because. -Grow up-




I was at Smackdown tonight and if you were there you would believe that Randy got what he deserved. His pop was leaps and bounds above Christian and there was a sea of RKO posters everywhere. With that being said the only people that came close to getting the pop that Orton got was Sin Cara and Kharma. Sin Cara chants started before they even started filming again and before the jumping contraption came out. Everyone was looking at the ramp during the ultra short diva match the entire time and waiting for Kharma and when she hit her finisher the entire arena chanted "One more time".


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

oh so cena is champ and orton is champ

how absolutely boring and repetitive, why i watch this i dont know


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian got the title (never would have happened without Edge's retirement). I'm happy.


I expect Christian to either job to Orton at the PPV or go back to the midcard, owell. He should consider himself lucky; Chavo got nothing when Eddie died.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I seriously feel like crying, why the WWE insists on being fucking assholes i will never know? I've been part of many sporting teams and even entertainment businesses, and i just cant figure out why these guys dont reward talent like they should. Money is not everything.

I guess life just isnt fair?


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Hahaha imagine Khali winning it and having a 4 month feud with Henry over it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Christian Miztake said:


> I seriously feel like crying, why the WWE insists on being fucking assholes i will never know? I've been part of many sporting teams and even entertainment businesses, and i just cant figure out why these guys dont reward talent like they should. *Money is not everything*.
> 
> I guess life just isnt fair?


Yes it is, if you wanna be a successful business. Christian ain't nearly as over as Orton. WWE wanted to firmly establish that Orton>Christian


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Big Dante said:


> Hahaha imagine Khali winning it and having a 4 month feud with Henry over it.


Now that's good booking


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

its funny to see the christian fans on here, but i do feel bad for christian himself, i mean not only does he drop the belt 48 hours after winning it, but its to someone whos debuting on smackdown and doesn't need the belt to be in the main event anyways. Im convinced Christian would have never gotten the title if edge didn't retire. when edge retired vince knew he had to bring one of orton or cena to be the face of the show, in the mean time the opportunity presented itself to reward a hard worker for at one night. If if were christian i wouldn't even count it a title win. I'm also convinced Christian had no clue it was going to be a 48 hour reign, his reaction on the ppv was real and legit, but wouldn't have been if he knew he was dropping it in 48 hours.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



sesshomaru said:


> Yes it is, if you wanna be a successful business. Christian ain't nearly as over as Orton. WWE wanted to firmly establish that Orton>Christian


Bullshit, you cant tell me that Christian holding the title for 1 month and losing it at OTL would drastically alter WWE stock prices or negatively effect Ortons t-shirt sales?

Giving the title to Randy Orton 48hrs after Christian's win at ER is *NOT* going to make Vince any more money than it otherwise would!


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince kennedy mcwanker should just do like his father n kick to the curb 

RANDY FUCKING BORETON GOD THIS IS WORST THAN MASON RYAN BURYING OF KANE


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

If the reports about Christian being emotional and thanking Vince for the win are true, this was a dick move


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Three thoughts.

1. Everything hinges on next week. If Christian shows up in the opening segment and the angle is continued--remember, the spoilers specifically say that Christian is sitting down in the ring dejectedly at show's end as Orton comes back out to the stage to remind the audience that he's the new WHC, so it's not like Christian just disappears like a ghost ala a million defeated champions in history (think Triple H at Wrestlemania XX or a billion other ones), they clearly gave him the spotlight there, and the question is if there was a reason for it or not--then it could lead to something more. No need to swear to burn Titan down yet.

2. Turning either Orton or Christian heel seems completely counterproductive. They're both arguably the two, maybe among the three, most organically and richly over babyfaces in the entire company. Why WWE would consider turning either one of them at this juncture seems borderline crazy. _Especially_ Orton, who would seem like the natural top babyface the brand obviously needs, long-term. But also, why turn Christian either, at this point? Furthermore, Christian as a babyface supplies them with several solid feuds: Sheamus, Barrett, Rhodes, Henry. Orton, meanwhile, feuded with Sheamus last summer and Barrett immediately afterwards as part of the Nexus angle (and God were their matches abysmal), and you'd think it'd be wise to save Orton/Rhodes because of its apparent potential on paper.

3. Regardless of what happens--but especially, of course, if Christian's just kind of shunted back down to the midcard/never becomes WHC or whatever again--this is still rather shitty on the face of it. I'm not even a bleeding heart Christian mark but cutting his virginal reign this short just seems cruel and petty. Moreover, it really makes me wonder if WWE doesn't realize just how close to the breaking point they're treading. Right now, I don't know why any of us wait for a guy to become world champion anymore. More often than not, everyone's first reign these days sucks fat, hairy balls, where they're treated like a fluke who doesn't belong, gets their ass handed to them by whoever represents the Old Guard at the time and very quickly get dropped back down to where they came from in the first place. Statistically, yes, Jack Swagger and Christian are former world champions but do they feel like real stars now? How much bigger is Sheamus quantitatively because he's a 2x champion? And finally, shouldn't the IWC get together and form a standard rate of inflation for world championships? How many reigns would Bruno Sammartino have had during those eight years from '63 to '71 when he had one long reign in the 2011 WWE? Eight? Fifteen? I was thinking looking in the mirror earlier that it would've been nice if Miz had at least had a 9-month reign like JBL six years earlier. Then I realized that today, a 5-month reign is the equivalent of a 9-month reign in 2004/2005. This is getting way out of hand, and WWE needs to make its championships feel important, like they matter, again. Ditch Money in the Bank, it was a nice experiment but it's success/failure ratio sucks and ultimately it just guarantees more title changes and not all title changes are good. If you have a battle plan ala Miz in 2010 or CM Punk in 2009, I can accept it as part of storytelling dramatics but otherwise it's a messy institution and should probably be retired. But bottom line is, Christian had a nominal pity world championship reign ultimately more pathetic than Rey Mysterio's first one and if this all ends there, then I'd rather it had not taken place at all, and he could join the list of fine contenders who never quite made it rather than a footnote in the championship archives that causes everyone to groan, snicker and/or roll their eyes.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Im a Orton fan, but yes this is pathetic.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

So many people say it...so so many people.
But game over WWE. This product sucks too much to be around anymore.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian sucks and it isn't capable of holding the belt.

Orton > Christian, always has, always will.

U mad?


----------



## Odairu (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Man, this sucks. 

Yeah, Christian was only meant as a transitional champion only. We all knew that. But come on, they could at least have him carry the belt for a freaking month or something. This two-day-reign is ridiculous. At least they could TRY to give him a chance to prove himself as a champ.
Okay, Orton's is over with the Smackdown crowd, everyone could see it last Friday. But he doesn't need the belt, IMHO. Not after he has only been on Smackdown for a fucking week.

And now we have both Orton and Cena as champs. It's like a double dosis of what we see every few months anyway.
Great. I'm so excited.


----------



## The RazMan (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

atleast he'll get a rematch. but still only 2 days. thats pretty low


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian is god damn awful. I'm so pleased this has happened. He basically won the title as a one time deal to show that he's not as bad as Matt Hardy for when those comparisons are made. He now has that wonderful accolade to his name when he retires in 18 months. You only have to look at his ECW reign which was only memorable for the time he made fun out of Jack "two time" Swagger's lisp to see he wasn't a conniving champion then and would never carry the WHC belt against any real talent. I think you're all confusing him with Christ Jericho.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

:lmao They see Vince trollin', he hatin'. Deadset, if Vince knows how to use the internet he'll be loving the reaction right now. 

It's seriously not the end of the world. Based on the spoilers, Christian looks to be going heel because he'll start to rationalise that Teddy Long screwed him over. This decision was obviously made for a reason.


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



sparced said:


> Christian is god damn awful. I'm so pleased this has happened. He basically won the title as a one time deal to show that he's not as bad as Matt Hardy for when those comparisons are made. He now has that wonderful accolade to his name when he retires in 18 months. You only have to look at his ECW reign which was only memorable for the time he made fun out of Jack "two time" Swagger's lisp to see he wasn't a conniving champion then and would never carry the WHC belt against any real talent. I think you're all confusing him with Christ Jericho.



god you dont know what your talking about typical scouser twat


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Yeah not even i can defend this travestry and i'm a big Orton fan


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

If they go down the Christian heel turn road, I'd love to see this sort of scenario play out:

Next week, Christian opens the show and calls out Teddy Long. He tells Long that he isn't happy that Orton was gifted a title shot. Christian earned his by winning a 20-man battle royale but Orton gets one just cause of his name? Christian could even point out that Khali and Henry could also have been given title shots last week by that logic. Christian says he wants the title back and will face Orton at Over The Limit for the title. I'd have Christian still show Orton respect by saying, okay he beat me, but I shouldn't have been in that situation. Long claims that if John Cena can defend the WWE title the next night, Christian could easily have been prepared to defend the title five days after Extreme Rules.

The following week Christian could beat a midcard heel such as Sheamus and build some momentum for OTL. Orton would also beat someone like Brodus Clay. Christian could come out after Orton's match and have a staredown with Orton, and do the title belt signal. 

The next SD I'd get Christian to cut a long promo about how much he wanted to be World Champion, and how he felt to finally have reached his dream, only to have it ruined by Long. Christian would say that now that he has had the taste of being Champion, he wants it again. He NEEDS it. Kinda set up Christian for a "I'll do whatever it takes" angle at OTL. 

Orton retains the title at OTL and Christian snaps. He attacks Orton brutally with a chair-con-to and poses with the title. 

Going into Capitol Punishment, I'd have Orton hunting down Christian for some payback, but Christian outsmarting the Viper and attacking him first. At CP, Orton v Christian in a No Holds Barred match where Christian would regain the title. He would say on the SD after, that he did all of that just to regain his dream and that Orton would have, and has, done the same thing and why should he be boo'd for trying to live his dream?

The other feuds on SD during this could include Daniel Bryan/Cody Rhodes, Sin Cara/Sheamus and Ezekiel Jackson/Wade Barrett. Following on from the Christian/Orton feud, Orton could retake the title at Money In The Bank, and face MitB winner Cody Rhodes at Summerslam while Christian enters into a #1 contender feud with Barrett and a returning Chris Jericho (Jericho would return as a face possibly).


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I can't see the logic or reason to hand him a title unless he's secretly blowing Vince backstage to get the damn thing. I want to defend him but my god i am starting to see why everyone calls him SuperOrton.:no:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***






His two reigns as Champion won by foul play and interference. He's a joke. :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Okay, I'm seriously hoping that Christian will turn heel from this and feud with Orton over the title. Then and only then would this title change not be a bad thing. Who else would Orton fight with?? Henry? Right. Maybe Christian says it was the fans who lost him the title by cheering for Orton when Teddy did his impromptu poll, and that's when he goes heel. Weren't they going to make him heel if Edge hadn't retired?? He makes a MUCH better heel than a face any day of the week.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

That is fairly ridiculous.

If he turns heel, it still doesn't really justify having him win his first world title, then suddenly lose it a week later. Christian was over as a face, the crowd were loving him and it could have been a good world title reign so I don't see why they feel the need to have him lose it so soon to Randy Orton. I couldn't actually believe it when I read it because they made a big deal out of his title win.

I guess he might turn heel and feud with Orton over the belt, which could be good. But I still don't see why they couldn't have done that later once he'd had a decent enough reign. I guess they maybe wanted to start off the new brands with the two faces or each brand. Cena as champion on RAW, Orton as champion on Smackdown.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Let's get this straight the crowd were happy for Edge turning up in his golf cart and honking away with that dumb look on his face. Christian couldn't do it on his own.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

lol @ Christian and the IWC.

If you guys want a hug and a shoulder to cry on, don't come to me, because I'm too busy laughing.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Two words! REMATCH CLAUSE


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Orton is trying to one up Cena so expect him to be a 12 time chsmp by the summer:lmao


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I knew this would happen as soon as I read that Orton was challenging him for the title this week. Further proof that Vince just flat out doesn't like Christian as a top level superstar. It was obvious when Randy was drafted that he would win the title fairly quickly but damn, they could have at least let Christian hold the title until OTL.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Rookie Masterpiece said:


> Then Why'd the belt on Christian... just to shut us up. I'm sorry I'm fucking pissed about this. Meh, I now will stop watching the WWE for sure.


K, see you next week.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Jesus Fucking Christ.

Yay! Another Orton reign and Cena reign, at the same time?

Can't wait for this shit to end.


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Never been this devastated about something in the WWE. I need a break from it i think, its pissed me off so much


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I said it in a nother forum but I'll say it now: Is it sick that I'm almost hoping it's injury related that he had to drop the title like this? That or a wellness violation otherwise there's no reason for something as stupid as this to happen. 

I mean, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I definately saw this coming, but Christian wasnt even the champ for a god damn week? I guess this was the reason I needed not to watch smackdown.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

FUCK FUCKING YOU, WWE AND YEAH ALSO VINCENT KENENDY FUCKING MCMAHON.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Okay, I'm watching some of these rants online and I have to say, it's obvious why Vince did this. It's actually pretty hysterical when you get right down to it. 

Seems like several of these people may just commit suicide.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Orton is hugely popular right now, the pop he got on the smackdown before Extreme Rules was crazy.

That made people think Orton is the man to lead smackdown now, it definately made me think that way. Christian is a mid-card wrestler at best, the only reason they put the title on him or put him in the title match is because edge retired and they wanted a feel good moment, now it's back to serious business and Orton is the big name on smackdown.

Vince doesn't see christian as a top superstar anyway so I doubt he will get another chance at the title, he should be happy he won it in the first place, not alot of people win that title so he should be happy with what he got.

In reality christian was not a worthy champion anyway, he won the title by cheating. He needed edge help to win it so really he wasn't deserving so i'm glad he lost it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Its Osama's fault, America wont stand for a Canadian champion:lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



bboy said:


> Orton is hugely popular right now, the pop he got on the smackdown before Extreme Rules was crazy.
> 
> That made people think Orton is the man to lead smackdown now, it definately made me think that way. Christian is a mid-card wrestler at best, the only reason they put the title on him or put him in the title match is because edge retired and they wanted a feel good moment, now it's back to serious business and Orton is the big name on smackdown.
> 
> ...


That's the reality? I think you got it mixed up with kayfabe lol.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince McMahon is the greatest troll that ever lived.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Utter, utter bullshit.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm with Pyro on this one I'm glad Christian got a World reign, but loosing so quick still feels like a kick in a balls.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



bboy said:


> Orton is hugely popular right now, the pop he got on the smackdown before Extreme Rules was crazy.
> 
> That made people think Orton is the man to lead smackdown now, it definately made me think that way. Christian is a mid-card wrestler at best, the only reason they put the title on him or put him in the title match is because edge retired and they wanted a feel good moment, now it's back to serious business and Orton is the big name on smackdown.
> 
> ...


You mean just like Cena needed R Truth's help to win?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Just when I thought the company was gonna make some progress, blow...right back where we started. Very disappointed. This is bullshit. The last thing we need is ANOTHER Orton title run. 

Christian's title win created genuine emotion from viewers, while no-one's really gonna care if Orton wins the strap AGAIN, it doesn't mean anything.

Bullshit. So many potentially great moments flushed down the tubes.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> Utter, utter bullshit.



you people are never happy.

You cried about christian never being champion and he became champion. He lost it but he was champion and you got your wish.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



bboy said:


> you people are never happy.
> 
> You cried about christian never being champion and he became champion. He lost it but he was champion and you got your wish.


But what's the fucking point of a 2 (ok, in kayfabe it'd be a 5 day) reign? Not only does it make Christian look like a joke, but the world title now seems meaningless.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian could've properly elevated someone by having them win the title clean from him. Orton's gonna hold that til mitb.
...ugh. 


Bothering me more than kurt angle's mistress right now. At least he got it though.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

As much as titles mean diddly squat these days, when I read the spoilers I was still pretty shocked and pissed off. That epic moment when Christian finally won the title seems pointless now. All of the hard work and tears and celebrating with his buddy Edge and the whole _"he's FINALLY won!"_ type stuff... what the fuck was it for?

I can't even see the audience at Smackdown cheering when Orton wins.  They will probably edit the hell out of it. As over as Orton is, I think the fans were truely happy for Christian being the champ and this will really be a shocking "WTF?" moment. Perhaps Orton is turning heel again?

Meh. I'm confused.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I knew he wasn't gonna keep it for long but man... after the emotional celebration on Sunday i was expecting that Christian would keep the belt until next PPV and let him defend his world title in a PPV for the first time, at least please let Christian live his dream for quite some time... so yeah, i'm kinda disappointed with this, oh well.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Ashleigh Rose said:


> As much as titles mean diddly squat these days, when I read the spoilers I was still pretty shocked and pissed off. That epic moment when Christian finally won the title seems pointless now. All of the hard work and tears and celebrating with his buddy Edge and the whole _"he's FINALLY won!"_ type stuff... what the fuck was it for?
> 
> I can't even see the audience at Smackdown cheering when Orton wins.  They will probably edit the hell out of it. *As over as Orton is, I think the fans were truely happy for Christian being the champ and this will really be a shocking "WTF?" moment.* Perhaps Orton is turning heel again?
> 
> Meh. I'm confused.


Nah. The audience was happy when Orton won.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I can't even see the audience at Smackdown cheering when Orton wins.  They will probably edit the hell out of it. As over as Orton is, I think the fans were truely happy for Christian being the champ and this will really be a shocking "WTF?" moment. Perhaps Orton is turning heel again?
> 
> Meh. I'm confused.


The reports say it went over really well with the fans. Apparently it was a great match and Orton got a huge reaction to winning.

You've got to remember that the average fan probably doesn't give a shit about Christian. They like him, but they're not going to go for him over Cena or Orton.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Just so you all know, Vince has jacked it at least 6 times to all your reactions in this thread.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nah. The audience was happy when Orton won.


Ah okay, thanks.



rcc said:


> The reports say it went over really well with the fans. Apparently it was a great match and Orton got a huge reaction to winning.
> 
> *You've got to remember that the average fan probably doesn't give a shit about Christian. They like him, but they're not going to go for him over Cena or Orton.*


Yeah you make a good point there. God, just makes his victory seem even more worthless if that's the case. What a joke.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> Just so you all know, Vince has jacked it at least 6 times to all your reactions in this thread.


Who cares about Vince, I'M JACKING IT BRO!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



bboy said:


> Orton is hugely popular right now, the pop he got on the smackdown before Extreme Rules was crazy.
> 
> That made people think Orton is the man to lead smackdown now, it definately made me think that way. Christian is a mid-card wrestler at best, the only reason they put the title on him or put him in the title match is because edge retired and they wanted a feel good moment, now it's back to serious business and Orton is the big name on smackdown.
> 
> ...


Christian would have won cleanly if Del Rio's bitch Brodus Clay didn't have to come out in the first place, he didn't cheat, Edge evened the odds.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

No Christian iz a cheater f dat guy, yo.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> No Christian iz a cheater f dat guy, yo.


There are no DQ's in ladder match, so he isn't a cheater. and he won it himself because Edge just came to even the odds, and didn't put his hands on Del Rio, unlike Brodus attacking Christian


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> Christian would have won cleanly if Del Rio's bitch Brodus Clay didn't have to come out in the first place, he didn't cheat, Edge evened the odds.


It's still real to you, DAMN IT!


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is just retarded.


----------



## The Jizz (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> It's still real to you, DAMN IT!


/facepalm

Anyway, I saw this coming, just didn't see it this soon. Didn't buy extreme rules, but was going to buy the next PPV to support Christian. Looks like the new event name should be "Same ol' Shit" LIVE ON PPV! S.o.S I hear them shoutin' S.o.S I hear them cryin'


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Fuck me, i hate this. Some of you guys are saying 'oh well at least he got a reign'... he won the title then lost it the next match, thats not what i call a reign.

Still, Orton and Cena wont be champs for long...
...
...
...
right?


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

:lmao It's like 2012 for all Christian marks :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This just finally removes that last lingering bit of trust I had that Vince knew what he was going and wasn't just a hateful fuck.

Seriously, you have Christian win his first World Heavyweight Title after 13 fucking years...you have him winning it after his best friend Edge, who's done so much for WWE, retires. Christian loves it, Edge loves it, it's massively emotional, the fans are loving it.

...then you make him job out to Randy Orton after 2 fucking days, just to give Smackdown's newest fuckhead his 8th meaningless title reign. Taking something that means something to Christian away just to give it to Orton, who by now probably doesn't even give a shit about being world champion since he's done it so fucking much now.

Seriously, fuck you Vince. Fuck you straight to Hell you stupid asshole. The sooner you fucking leave the better you stupid old motherfucker!

My only hope is that they salvage this with a Christian heel-turn.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i figured it was gonna happen but geez Vince really he didn't even get a week only 2 days from winning the belt he is loosing it. And it had to be to Orton who shit's out a title reign every few months joy


----------



## -Ruben- (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

and suddenly I hate the first superstar I ever marked for... The Legend Killer made me start tunning in every week when he went to Smackdown with that Undertaker feud... True fact here, that feud made me a wrestling fan and now I fucking hate Orton...


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Reservoir Angel said:


> This just finally removes that last lingering bit of trust I had that Vince knew what he was going and wasn't just a hateful fuck.
> 
> Seriously, you have Christian win his first World Heavyweight Title after 13 fucking years...you have him winning it after his best friend Edge, who's done so much for WWE, retires. Christian loves it, Edge loves it, it's massively emotional, the fans are loving it.
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, wasn't Kanes first title run only 1 day? It happens. There will be a storyline to follow.

Also, Edge's fist title run was less than a month. Only to give it back to the biggest cheese ball in the industry.

And plus it was probably upon agreement, between Vince and Orton, for that if Orton goes to the "B" show, he can have the title upon arrival.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

When the hell is VKM having a stroke or some shit, so someone else can take over?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, wasn't Kanes first title run only 1 day? It happens. There will be a storyline to follow.
> 
> Also, Edge's fist title run was less than a month. Only to give it back to the biggest cheese ball in the industry.
> 
> And plus it was probably upon agreement, between Vince and Orton, for that if Orton goes to the "B" show, he can have the title upon arrival.


Kane's reign was 1-2 years into his career and there was no title riegn for him to follow for 13 years. Christian won this reign first time in 13 years and its only 2 days!

Christian is about to retire, he's not a new star that WWE is pushing, like they did for Edge.

Orton and Vince having that agreement would be a disgrace, Orton should fucking get over the fact he is drafted.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Poor Christian, he had the most emotional title reign in years, and because Vince apparently doesn't like him he drops it 2 days later. I actually feel really bad for the guy. I guess the rumor of Vince thinking little of Christian is true; at the very least, we know he never would've won had Edge not last.

I'm glad he finally won the big one, but it would've been nice for the guy to at least let him hold it 3 weeks until the next PPV. It really wouldn't have hurt anyone... well, besides apparently VKM...

And another negative, we get yet another quick title reign for no real reason.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> Kane's reign was 1-2 years into his career and there was no title riegn for him to follow for 13 years. Christian won this reign first time in 13 years and its only 2 days!
> 
> Christian is about to retire, he's not a new star that WWE is pushing, like they did for Edge.
> 
> Orton and Vince having that agreement would be a disgrace, Orton should fucking get over the fact he is drafted.



But he held the title in TNA many times. 

Who said Christian was about to retire? And Edge wasn't a new star at the time he was getting his first title. He had been around for a while.

That's the business for you. Its how the everything in world is run.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Disgusting


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Nah, if they did have that deal that is pathetic. Orton works for Vince, he should do what the hell he says without having to be bribed with a fucking title win.

Of course it's just random speculation. My guess is that the bookers just make shit up as they go along and didn't even realize Orton would be drafted, and once that happened Vince decided he'd rather have Orton take the title than the guy he didn't like anyway.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I've lost sympathy for Christian marks since they've started abusing Orton on twitter. Seriously, some people take wrestling way too seriously. It's just a TV show and these people are performing for your entertainment. Show some respect.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> I've lost sympathy for Christian marks since they've started abusing Orton on twitter. Seriously, some people take wrestling way too seriously. It's just a TV show and these people are performing for your entertainment. Show some respect.


You my man, are a man of sanity. These people are seriously acting like its a fucking apocalypse or something.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> I've lost sympathy for Christian marks since they've started abusing Orton on twitter. Seriously, some people take wrestling way too seriously. It's just a TV show and these people are performing for your entertainment. Show some respect.


You shouldn't have sympathy for anyone in the IWC. Show sympathy for the man HIMSELF (not saying you don't)


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

:lmao

I am not a Christian fan at all, but gotta feel sorry for the guy after this long.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Reservoir Angel said:


> This just finally removes that last lingering bit of trust I had that Vince knew what he was going and wasn't just a hateful fuck.
> 
> Seriously, you have Christian win his first World Heavyweight Title after 13 fucking years...you have him winning it after his best friend Edge, who's done so much for WWE, retires. Christian loves it, Edge loves it, it's massively emotional, the fans are loving it.
> 
> ...


Even if there is a heel turn, what are the chances that he'll win the title back?


----------



## Biri (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is horrible. I feel so bad for Christian. Everyone saw the emotion on his face when he took it and what it meant to him now it's snatched right out his hand just like that. Poor Christian. 

Also this makes me rethink following wrestlers on twitter. I unfollowed WWE because of spoilers or just simply wanted to watch stuff as it happened without them telling me beforehand and then Orton goes and retweets something that has yet to air. :no:


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Wait and see what happens before bitching. It's only a TV show and a lot of you are probably more annoyed about it than Christian himself is. At least he got his reign.

It sounds like they're just going through with the heel turn that they were originally gonna go through with Edge and Christian but just replacing Edge with Orton. I'm sure this isn't the end of Christian in the main event. He's still got his rematch for a start.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This is what I imagine every Christian mark's reacting being like







:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
get over it.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> But he held the title in TNA many times.
> 
> Who said Christian was about to retire? And Edge wasn't a new star at the time he was getting his first title. He had been around for a while.
> 
> That's the business for you. Its how the everything in world is run.


Christian is not a guy who Vince is high on and is willing to push, unlike Edge was. 

Tna is different to WWE,his reign in WWE (the big one) is what everyone was waiting to see.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> This is what I imagine every Christian mark's reacting being like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not even aired on TV yet and you are telling us to get over it? Stupid.

This deserves criticism, do you expect us to be happy that after 13 years we only got to see a 2 day reign? you need to get the fuck over it that this is a thing that will be criticized for a long time until Christian wins the title back


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> Christian is not a guy who Vince is high on and is willing to push, unlike Edge was.
> 
> Tna is different to WWE,his reign in WWE (the big one) is what everyone was waiting to see.



Well the first sentence should tell you the answer to this puzzle.

Like any title in WWE is creditable anymore. I would rather see Christian in TNA, he was MUCH more entertaining.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> Well the first sentence should tell you the answer to this puzzle.
> 
> Like any title in WWE is creditable anymore. I would rather see Christian in TNA, he was MUCH more entertaining.


Well you have changed the topic a lot, the thing i commented on was that you said a 2 day reign is not bad for a first reign because Kane also had it, i said Kane was only 1-2 years into his career, not 13 years. and Edge's first reign being short was not a big problem since Vince was still willing to push him, plus it was criticized alot too. 

Memory Refreshed


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> its not even aired on TV yet and you are telling us to get over it? Stupid.
> 
> This deserves criticism, do you expect us to be happy that after 13 years we only got to see a 2 day reign? you need to get the fuck over it that this is a thing that will be criticized for a long time until Christian wins the title back



Does it matter if it's aired on TV yet? The news is STILL out. lmao.

Everything in the WWE deserves criticism, do you expect me to be happy that Henry doesn't have a world title? Do you expect me to be happy that Jeff Hardy even held that title? Do you expect me to be happy that Chris Masters is heavily under used? lol The more you complain the more you are going to be unhappy with EVERYTHING!


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> I would rather see Christian in TNA, he was MUCH more entertaining.


Agreed. Christian was awesome in TNA


----------



## Cavarti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Kinda strange having Christian drop the belt for another face. I would have understood for a heel, but another face?
Someone mentions a possible heel turn for Christian and Smackdown is indeed low on mainevent heels at the moment. But if Christian is turning heel he will win the title from Orton.
Cause to establish Christian as a beliveable heel he basicly needs to beat the face.
So heel turn means more title reigns, staying face means back in line.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian will probably turn heel.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> Well you have changed the topic a lot, the thing i commented on was that you said a 2 day reign is not bad for a first reign because Kane also had it, i said Kane was only 1-2 years into his career, not 13 years. and Edge's first reign being short was not a big problem since Vince was still willing to push him, plus it was criticized alot too.
> 
> Memory Refreshed


I never said that a 2 day reign wasn't bad. lol. Not my words. I just said Kane had a 1 day reign. Ok, so let me get this straight... Edge was pushed, got the title, pushed more, lost the title, push even more, more titles. Now with Christian, Christian was pushed, got the title, Lost the title..... time has not given us a look to see where this is going lol.


----------



## Latex Zebra (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Brilliant, just brilliant. Get the IWC marking out because one of their heroes wins the title they've all wanted him to win and then completely rub their noses in it by taking it off him two days later and get the IWC going ape.
Just brilliant. Vince is the ultimate baddie whether on TV or behind the scenes. 
I'm sure this isn't the last or only title shot Christian will get. As someone else said he has his rematch. 
As Christian is one of the better guys on Smackdown it makes sense to turn him heel and have him fued with Orton for the next 6-8 months with the title going back and forth between them. TBH I'd rather see Orton as the heel though as he just looks more Heelish!
I imagine by this time next year Christian will have held the belt a couple of times.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> its not even aired on TV yet and you are telling us to get over it? Stupid.
> 
> This deserves criticism, do you expect us to be happy that after 13 years we only got to see a 2 day reign? you need to get the fuck over it that this is a thing that will be criticized for a long time until Christian wins the title back


Exactly Kane had a 6 month reign last year
The one who shall not be named held the title for 4 months 
but how come Christian gets a shitty Kane 2 day reign with no meaning 
Del Rio/Christian put on one hell of a match at ER while Orton Buried Punk 


They also wasted Orton/Christian on live TV almost as much facepalm as Jericho/Taker


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

the only way creative can make this alright again is have a rematch at OTL, have Christian blatantly cheat to win thus turning heel and have him come out the next Smackdown saying Orton has been spoonfed his entire career while he has had to earn everything etc. This way he'd be like Jericho in his 2008 feud with HBK, a heel but one who is right in his views


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DirtSheet88 said:


> Christian will probably turn heel.


yup

but I don't understand why they didn't just let christian run with the title until over the limit. I fully expected him to lose the title to Orton by OTL, but they never even gave him a 3 week trial. They don't have to rush the storyline.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The only reason Christian got the title in the first place was because 

1. Edge retired.
2. WWE obviously didn't want to give the title to Del Rio.
3. With no one to fill the spot at that moment for Edge, Christian was next.
4. To keep the belt on SD!, Christian had to win it.
5. There was NO POINT in Christian getting the belt in the first place.

If by everyones standard here, which is "Christian waited 13 years blah blah blah blah" then why the fuck didn't Matt Hardy, Goldust, Mark Henry, William Regal and more, get to hold the gold yet?????


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Optikk said:


> yup
> 
> but I don't understand why they didn't just let christian run with the title until over the limit. I fully expected him to lose the title to Orton by OTL, but they never even gave him a 3 week trial. They don't have to rush the storyline.


Beause how are you going to have a Face vs Face feud at a PPV? What kind of build up is that going to get? There wont really be a big enough build to the match in order to cause interest.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

They might've decided to rush it because they knew it would garner this sort of reaction. If you read the spoilers, they played it out that Christian was shocked and devastated that he lost so soon. Now Christian has an even greater motivation to turn heel against Orton because his dream was screwed over so quickly.

If that's the idea of the storyline, it's actually better to have him lose it in such a short space of time.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> The only reason Christian got the title in the first place was because
> 
> 1. Edge retired.
> 2. WWE obviously didn't want to give the title to Del Rio.
> ...




I haven't read all the posts here but I will respond to the 5 reason above

1.) True.
2.) False the title would have been Del Rio's at Extreme Rules had it not been for the Edge retirement.
3.) True
4.) True
5.)False. The point was to keep the belt on smackdown.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> Does it matter if it's aired on TV yet? The news is STILL out. lmao.
> 
> Everything in the WWE deserves criticism, do you expect me to be happy that Henry doesn't have a world title? Do you expect me to be happy that Jeff Hardy even held that title? Do you expect me to be happy that Chris Masters is heavily under used? lol The more you complain the more you are going to be unhappy with EVERYTHING!


Christian > Henry
> Hardy
> Masters

and also the fact that none of them have spent 13 years in this company. We're not complaining about everything, we didn't complain when he won the title, we didn't complain when Cody Rhodes won at WM. Dude , its a Wrestling discussion forum, critisism is what happens in here, get the fuck over it, this is not one big happy family where we are suppose to be kissing Vince's ass and calling his company the best every, everyday. Its a bad thing that happened, and people are gonna be sad and pissed about it, don't know what your thinking.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



tbp82 said:


> I haven't read all the posts here but I will respond to the 5 reason above
> 
> 1.) True.
> 2.) False the title would have been Del Rio's at Extreme Rules had it not been for the Edge retirement.
> ...



2. Who knows? They could have had it planned for months now to move Del Rio to RAW. We will never know.

5. I guess I should have added, besides the fact of keeping it one SD!.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I was outraged when I read what happened. That was a few hours ago. But the more I think about it, this could be epic. 

Now don't get me wrong. If Christian becomes the new Tommy Rich, then it sucks balls. 

But Let's say that Christian has the standard 3-4 month reign. He goes over Henry at a few PPV's. Then loses the championship somewhere between MITB and SS. Either at SS or because of at MITB turn in. 

Boring. It's been done. They did it with Shemaus on his first title run. They had Miz defend against the King for months to extend his run. They did that because these were new champs that they are still developing. 

But they don't need to do that with Christian. He's a vet and can/will do anything they ask him to. So what is the best story that can be told with him and the world title? 

Fact is Orton is number two in the company. He just got moved over to the "B" show. He has already feuded with Sheamus and Barrett. (Both of who are/have been booked weaker then they were) Started those up at this point is a step back for Orton. An Orton/Rhodes story line has been done, and if the title isn't involved, what's the point. Orton needed guy to feud with. 

So let's do a Christian/Orton feud. This could be the first step the main SD story line, that ends at SS with Orton/Christian. 

OR it could be Tommy Rich all over again....


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

It's just pure stupid WWE booking, Sad stuff really.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Shawn Morrison said:


> Christian > Henry
> > Hardy
> > Masters
> 
> and also the fact that none of them have spent 13 years in this company. We're not complaining about everything, we didn't complain when he won the title, we didn't complain when Cody Rhodes won at WM. Dude , its a Wrestling discussion forum, critisism is what happens in here, get the fuck over it, this is not one big happy family where we are suppose to be kissing Vince's ass and calling his company the best every, everyday. Its a bad thing that happened, and people are gonna be sad and pissed about it, don't know what your thinking.



I don't think you fully grasped what I was talking about. First off, I never said that Henry, Hardy, or Masters were/are better than Christian. I said that Masters was under used, that Hardy has spent years in the company and never got his "youve been in for a while heres the belt" regin. And I'm sorry, Henry hasn't been with the company for 13 years. SOOO SORRY, but he has been with the company for about 15-16 years. And the reason that no one complained about Christian winning and Rhodes winning is because thats what 90% of the ICW wanted! DUH! 

And you are VERY correct in saying that criticism happens here. Obviously I am doing just that! I can voice my own opinion about this situation. You all are getting upset that I'm disagreeing with you, when you are doing the same thing to me. Contradicting.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> And plus it was probably upon agreement, between Vince and Orton, for that if Orton goes to the "B" show, he can have the title upon arrival.


Nah, doubt it, like, back in the day, having the title meant you got a huge pay increase. I don't think it really works like that any more, they seem to think it has a big impact on ratings but I'm not so sure about that when no one cares about how watered down the "prestige" of it is now.

Christian needed a ton of things to happen for him to even get that reign, not just Edge's retirement, and clearly they weren't happy that they were left with no choice but to let him have it. Hope this doesn't kill his spirit, poor guy.

Really man, who is going to pay for Mark Henry vs Randy Orton? I can't even comprehend it convincing someone to spend their money on it, Christian could've gotten maybe upwards of a thousand extra buys just cos he does have that loyal following thing going on.

Matt Hardy: Partially the same as Christian (overshadowed by his tag partner), partially that he's always been a bit boring in every way by himself
Goldust: Some bad patches in his personal life, no-showed an event, that kind of thing I think?
Mark Henry: Came a hell of a lot closer in 2006 than Christian ever would've if it weren't for the recent run of events and sure as hell doesn't deserve it as much
William Regal: Drugs, although even still I'd've gone with him a bit more than they did.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

im ged up of orton, his reigns are always fucking boring 

im not even a big christian fan but for fuck sake people say we've cena enough?

cena regins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ortons! 

this is a joke


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> They might've decided to rush it because they knew it would garner this sort of reaction. If you read the spoilers, they played it out that Christian was shocked and devastated that he lost so soon. Now Christian has an even greater motivation to turn heel against Orton because his dream was screwed over so quickly.
> 
> If that's the idea of the storyline, it's actually better to have him lose it in such a short space of time.


And the fact that his first reign was cut short would probably make a second reign even mean much more, that is if he even wins it back lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jorge Suarez said:


> Wrex is the man. He was right all along.
> 
> Vince HATES Christian.


Lol... This was the first thing I thought when I read the spoiler...


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The more I think about it, it's WWE's major storyline for the non-WM season on SD. Christian gets his emotional win, but gets it taken away from him in clean fashion. His reign doesn't even last a week. Naturally, he takes it badly and turns heel (possibly winning the title back in the feud long-term). 

This is why people shouldn't be so quick to judge. WWE are trying to tell a story here and if you look past your blind markism, you might realise it could be better for Christian in the long run. There's a compelling storyline here that WWE may well have created.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

What a shit way to treat Christian.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



tonymontoya said:


> Nah, doubt it, like, back in the day, having the title meant you got a huge pay increase. I don't think it really works like that any more, they seem to think it has a big impact on ratings but I'm not so sure about that when no one cares about how watered down the "prestige" of it is now.
> 
> Christian needed a ton of things to happen for him to even get that reign, not just Edge's retirement, and clearly they weren't happy that they were left with no choice but to let him have it. Hope this doesn't kill his spirit, poor guy.
> 
> ...



I see where you are coming from with the Henry/Orton not selling as much. If they did that right away, no it wouldn't. But if they pushed the guys and then had that match, yes it could sell. Christian has had a decent push before he got injured and since he's been back. Henry, Goldust, Regal haven't been given a really decent push in years. If they were given that, then I gaurentee it would work.

Personally I thought Matt Hardy was very decent. There were lots of times were I was fully entertained by him. Like the Edge vs. Hardy, or him back in 2003-2004, and even his heel gimmick a few years ago.

Drugs, personal problems ect, as long as they showed that they have recovered and wont slip up again, I would take them over someone who went to the rival company. Just my opinion though.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Sigh. Raw sucks, Smackdown will now suck, and Impact always sucks. Why do we even bother anymore.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



linkintpark said:


> Sigh. Raw sucks, Smackdown will now suck, and Impact always sucks. Why do we even bother anymore.


ROH.

Plus I don't know why people are disappointed, Vince has always hated Christian and is lucky he ever got a reign one time, despite the fact he deserved so many more.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> I see where you are coming from with the Henry/Orton not selling as much. If they did that right away, no it wouldn't. But if they pushed the guys and then had that match, yes it could sell. Christian has had a decent push before he got injured and since he's been back. Henry, Goldust, Regal haven't been given a really decent push in years. If they were given that, then I gaurentee it would work.
> 
> Drugs, personal problems ect, as long as they showed that they have recovered and wont slip up again, I would take them over someone who went to the rival company. Just my opinion though.


Isn't it gearing up toward Orton/Henry for the next one now though? A guy protected as much as Orton is a better sell challenging for the title, imo. Having Henry go on some sort of monster run straight to the title then having Orton challenge him seems more alluring.
Bigger problem is that Henry's been far too definitively marked as a jobber over the last few years, you'd seriously be looking at months of rehab for him to get over in any effective way, I feel. 
Regal and Goldust could though, I think. Hell, Goldust even seemed convincing enough during parts of that brief feud with Ted Jr last year, although the gimmick is a bit of an anchor.

Yeah, fair point from a McMahon's perspective. 
From a logical standpoint though it'd make more sense to go with the guy who doesn't have personal problems which you can never be 100% sure on whether they arise again or not. 


I reckon Christian wouldn't be with the WWE now if he didn't leave when he did, mind. They were all into pushing new guys at that time and he'd've gotten completely lost in the shuffle behind Batista, Cena, Lashley, Kennedy, Khali, etc.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> He looks like a joke now tbh. All the emotion of finally winning the title and then when he comes up against a real opponent he loses in his first defense. Ouch.


I agree with this. Such a joke, tbh. I'm not Christian's biggest fan, but he's much better choice than Orton, much more talented, much better talker and much better baby face. Tbh, I can't stand Orton as SmackDown's top guy. Edge was bad enough, but Orton is (will be) even worse.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

After much consideration, I've decided that the ONLY way they can redeem this shambles is by turning Christian heel. I know it's a very old IWC cliche "Yea let's turn everyone heel that way WWE will be the balls!" But seriously, I think that WWE has a chance to give Christian the title back at Over The Limit, in completely screwy fashion thus turning him heel and setting up a traditional heel vs face feud for the title. Otherwise, let's get set for another reign of sheer boredom and monotony, something I'll be prepared for by avoiding the product.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Damn, poor bastard. Still, atleast he got the title win.

The fans spoke and they want Orton, nothing we can do about that now.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



redeadening said:


> The fans spoke and they want Orton, nothing we can do about that now.


True, but not really fair.
They got the choice of seein Christian vs Henry, Kahli or Orton.
Which one would you want to see? I don't think they expected the title to change hands so soon.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

They should go with a dynamic similar to Jericho/Michaels where Christian is the guy technically in the right (Orton being a prick in ruining someone's emotional win), but he's the heel. Hell, even have Orton be invited onto the Peep show and have him get beaten up by Christian ala Highlight Reel Y2J/HBK style. This thing writes itself. 

Look at the bigger picture guys. I've literally seen only one Christian mark come to this realisation as yet. It's not all doom and gloom.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



tonymontoya said:


> Isn't it gearing up toward Orton/Henry for the next one now though? A guy protected as much as Orton is a better sell challenging for the title, imo. Having Henry go on some sort of monster run straight to the title then having Orton challenge him seems more alluring.
> Bigger problem is that Henry's been far too definitively marked as a jobber over the last few years, you'd seriously be looking at months of rehab for him to get over in any effective way, I feel.
> Regal and Goldust could though, I think. Hell, Goldust even seemed convincing enough during parts of that brief feud with Ted Jr last year, although the gimmick is a bit of an anchor.
> 
> ...



I didn't know they were gearing for a Henry/Orton feud. Look back at 2005-2006. Henry was a jobber for years, or practically never seen, until he came down to the ring, ripped the door of the fucking cage, and beat the shit out of Batista. He was given a HUGE push there and it worked wonders. I don't think that they should throw him right into the title scene, but do a similar repeat of years ago.

I agree. But I just try to see things from a business prospective sometimes. But just like you can never be 100% sure if someone with personal battles can fall again, you can never be 100% sure when Christian (for example) could be unhappy with the company again and just switch companies.
Loyalty > Personal gain.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***









PROBLEM?

But seriously though, I think if they could, they would have had Orton beat Del Rio for the strap but obviously couldn't because he was feuding with Punk and it just made sense for Christian to face him.

So Christian was basically the guy who brings the title to Smackdown only to lose it to someone who is obviously seen as a better Champion. Sucks to be honest with you. I guess Vince can't accept Christian as a legit World Champion. The likes of Sheamus, Swagger and Miz were given longer reigns as champion and none of them were as over as Christian when they won their first title.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> They should go with a dynamic similar to Jericho/Michaels where Christian is the guy technically in the right (Orton being a prick in ruining someone's emotional win), but he's the heel. Hell, even have Orton be invited onto the Peep show and have him get beaten up by Christian ala Highlight Reel Y2J/HBK style. This thing writes itself.
> 
> Look at the bigger picture guys. I've literally seen only one Christian mark come to this realisation as yet. It's not all doom and gloom.


Christian might get a heel turn and a ppv match with the Golden boy, but he's not getting the title again.

The title reign was a present to Edge, they've always seen Christian as a gatekeeper at best.


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Everyone that keeps saying "Oh calm down wait and see where this goes Christian will get the title back some day" You guys need to wake up and see how things really are. Christian will never become champion again. Seriously look at what had to happen for Christian to get the title in the first place. Edge had to be close to becoming paralyzed for them to even begin thinking about giving Christian the title. In the end they only did it cause they felt Alberto wasn't ready even though they pushed him so far and as a way to end Edge's run in the WWE with him seeing his bestfriend he been on the road with for years become Champion before he left for good. Those two major things had to happen. So the only way Christian will ever become champion again is if Randy Orton breaks his neck. That's sad to say but its the truth that someone has to be taken out with a life threatening injury for Christian to be even considered for another title reign. So if you want Christian to become champion again everyone has to start praying to the Dark Lord for Randy Orton to break his neck so it will happen again.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

lol ortons character is so fucking sickening now also.

He's basically the character that 7 year old kids who act extra obnoxious while picking on their sisters are drawn to.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Visual evidence that this is a long-term storyline:






Look how they're playing it out. Orton looks remorseful as Christian lays there championshipless, his dreams lost. The show obviously closes with Christian devastated. There's a good story coming, have faith people.

(Naturally my posts will continue to be lost in the sea of bitching. Ah well.)


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DesolationRow said:


> Three thoughts.
> 
> 1. Everything hinges on next week. If Christian shows up in the opening segment and the angle is continued--remember, the spoilers specifically say that Christian is sitting down in the ring dejectedly at show's end as Orton comes back out to the stage to remind the audience that he's the new WHC, so it's not like Christian just disappears like a ghost ala a million defeated champions in history (think Triple H at Wrestlemania XX or a billion other ones), they clearly gave him the spotlight there, and the question is if there was a reason for it or not--then it could lead to something more. No need to swear to burn Titan down yet.
> 
> ...


this is a great post, plenty of insights, I never thought of inflation for championships before. thanks for sharing

EDIT: LOL it's 10 pages back or something, oops


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> Beause how are you going to have a Face vs Face feud at a PPV?


Do you watch wrestling? We get face vs face a lot. Christian could've done some heel things, and Orton could've done some heel things too. It would've worked. 



> There wont really be a big enough build to the match in order to cause interest.


And since when did WWE care about build?


Fact is, WWE rushed into this storyline. Actually I take that back. I have no idea how the storyline is going to go, but it seems like they're going for a storyline where Christian didn't even get to savour the moment. So yeah, people should really stfu and let this storyline begin.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Not sure if this has been posted or not but:


> by RandyOrton
> @RandyOrton You won the title.Vince has no idea how much people are hating YOU on the Internet. I hope you continue to lose all your fans.
> 3 hours ago


From Orton's twitter.

He basically retweeted a hate message by a fan on his page. Orton looks as if he's loving this :lmao


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I've been extremely busy these past few days and did not get a chance to check out ER or last nights Raw. So I logged on today and was pleasantly surprised to find that Christian won the title. Ten minutes later I find out he lost the title. 
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm surprised. I shouldn't be, but I am.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Yeah, I don't know why I didn't see this coming. I always want to expect the best of people. I don't know, cause I heard the backstage reports that Christian hugged Vince and said thank you, and Vince came out on monday with tears in his eyes to thank Rock.. so I thought maybe he's not a hard ass bastard like everyone thinks.

Needless to say I'm not watching Smackdown any more. But I heard someone say that if I don't tune in it'll look like I don't want to see Christian as a champ, so maybe I'll just have it on in the living room while I stay in my room... hm. I'll see.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but:
> 
> 
> From Orton's twitter.
> ...


He's probably thinking "wait until they find out i'm keeping this belt till december".


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but:
> 
> 
> From Orton's twitter.
> ...


Lol so he should its got the IWC getting their panties in a bunch:lmao


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> I didn't know they were gearing for a Henry/Orton feud. Look back at 2005-2006. Henry was a jobber for years, or practically never seen, until he came down to the ring, ripped the door of the fucking cage, and beat the shit out of Batista. He was given a HUGE push there and it worked wonders. I don't think that they should throw him right into the title scene, but do a similar repeat of years ago.
> 
> I agree. But I just try to see things from a business prospective sometimes. But just like you can never be 100% sure if someone with personal battles can fall again, you can never be 100% sure when Christian (for example) could be unhappy with the company again and just switch companies.
> Loyalty > Personal gain.


One thing about the 05-06 run is that, having listened to a few of David Lagana's podcasts, the writing team f*cking loved Mark Henry's character. If the current team can have the same level of enthusiasm, it could work, I really doubt it though.

Nah, from a business perspective you would go for the one who acts like a professional. You know exactly where you stand, cos they've got a contract and they'll follow it to a tee.
Vince holds grudges and still has that big man mentality, very personal approach to things really.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Visual evidence that this is a long-term storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to be optimistic when it took Edge abruptly retiring just to give Christian a shot at the title.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Visual evidence that this is a long-term storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
at Orton Marks thinking this is going to be a long term program.
Orton got the strap off of Christian as quick as possible and on free tv to boot. they already had a match the storyline is over Christian lost the title.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I ain't no Christian mark but I planned to watch Smackdown this week without it being spoiled because I was genrally excited after how emotional extreme rules was, but my mate told today what happened and I have just lost all intrest in wrestling because of stupid shit like this.

I normally am held back on the creative goings of the WWE but Christian had the whole arena and world behind him on Sunday and it was like a bright light of somthing fresh for Smackdown for me too watch I mark for Orton more than christian but another Orton reign? after last years is not what I want I would have thought WWE would put orton in a program with the corre but WWE decided to bury them. I think its time to take a break from watching wrestling because its just starting to get irritating.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian, turn heel please


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Considering the fact that he only won it because Edge is leaving should have told you something. I see why I wasn't excited when he won it.

Yes I'm a Christian fan but dang they didn't even give him a Jack Swagger type run. He has the 3rd shortest title run compared to Dolph and Jeff Hardy(before the cash in).

Ridiculous. I ain't even mad, it's messed up but some things are to be expected. Just glad I didn't get too excited only to be let down. Who cares if he turns heel, I wanted a face title run.(on his own merit)


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

*i read the spoilers this morning at school and i've been depressed all day....just a quick question does Christians title reign count as 2 days or 5 (because this wont air untill friday??)??? *


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



imEnigmaticAsshole said:


> *i read the spoilers this morning at school and i've been depressed all day....just a quick question does Christians title reign count as 2 days or 5 (because this wont air untill friday??)??? *


Counts as two.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Had to roll my eyes. They couldn't even have the two of them fighting at the next PPV for brand dominance. Had to do it as quickly as possible.

Christian got his moment any nothing more. Ugh. Oh well.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This should set up a christian heel turn (similar to r-truths) & he will win it back at the next ppv.

unless vince truly does love fucking with christian


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I don't think it's to "fuck with" Christian or anything like that. I think that we'll see somebody go heel here, probably Orton since his tactics last night seemed a tad heelish. Orton will be used to push Christian as a bigger face on the brand. There's more value in a face chasing the heel champion. That's a formula WWE has used for years. The Christian/Orton feud will be way better than a feud with Christian and Mark Henry would have been. I think we'll see this Christian/Orton program carry the brand through the summer. I'm actually kind of excited about it.

I think WWE is doing this because they know how emotional Christian's win was for the fans and they knew that having Orton win the title just two days later would really upset everyone and it'll make everyone want Christian to get the title back. It's just adding emotion to a program and while Christian is over, they're trying to make him even more over. I think this will do that.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian needs to turn heel, he just needs to, he would be even more over as a heel


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Nobody is turning heel. They just wanted the belt off Christian.


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



LAOCH said:


> I don't think it's to "fuck with" Christian or anything like that. I think that we'll see somebody go heel here, probably Orton since his tactics last night seemed a tad heelish. Orton will be used to push Christian as a bigger face on the brand. There's more value in a face chasing the heel champion. That's a formula WWE has used for years. The Christian/Orton feud will be way better than a feud with Christian and Mark Henry would have been. I think we'll see this Christian/Orton program carry the brand through the summer. I'm actually kind of excited about it.
> 
> I think WWE is doing this because they know how emotional Christian's win was for the fans and they knew that having Orton win the title just two days later would really upset everyone and it'll make everyone want Christian to get the title back. It's just adding emotion to a program and while Christian is over, they're trying to make him even more over. I think this will do that.




you hit it square on the nail god i hope they do that


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Terry Gyimah said:


> Christian needs to turn heel, he just needs to, he would be even more over as a heel


Christian turning heel in this situation wouldn't really make any sense. His victory at Extreme Rules was emotional and he also gained support through Edge's retirement. The fans are getting behind him more than ever. He'll be pushed as a face. Orton robbed all of the fans of Christian's title reign, so he's being set up to be a heel in this situation. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I am absolutely sickened. There's absolutely no reason storyline-wise to even give Orton a world title shot, nevermind drop the title to him, literally 2 days after winning the title. He's worked for 13 years to get to that moment and then in no time it's been taken away from him. I mean I expected him to have a short reign but a couple of days is fucking ridiculous. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Not surprised since he was only champion because Edge retired and if Christian held the title long, the people on forums would have turned on him and used that as the excuse. Just let this whole thing play out before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Nobody is turning heel. They just wanted the belt off Christian.


If Edge hadnt retired there wouldnt be all this sudden pro Christian love


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

We should start booing orton and starting a "Orton Sucks" chant, him and cena are the worst thing to have happened to the wwe, no wonder it has declined so much..bullshit, the man has waited 13 years for a world title reign and he only has it for 48 hours? give me a break! He has done so much for the wwe, yet gets treated like shit, yet cena and orton get the special treatment when they are not even special


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Who gives a shit about the title, it does not mean shit anyways. Don't get all panties wet over this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Only good thing is at the belt will look good on Randy rather than being than ugly bling piece of crap


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian = ratings got dammit. I mean SD segment top of the forum all day/right now .
I fuckking hope he will turn heel or sometihng just happennd and he still be in title picture.


----------



## screamingabdabs (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm furious. This is pretty shocking. I would rather be known as a great wrestler who never got the title than have the title for 2 days. No more SD for me I'm afraid.


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I still can't believe that fucked over Christian so fast... wow. What's the WWE Universe response? I'm sure twitter and facebook pages are melting, siff Vince gives a shit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Nobody is turning heel. They just wanted the belt off Christian.


This

Christian got his moment because Edge retired and they wanted the belt to stay on Smackdown. I think he earned it and got screwed here but clearly WWE doesn't believe he can have a good title run.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I knew his reign was going to be short, but this is torture. It's like Kane getting his shot ripped away in 24 hours. A month would have been better than this...heck the TNA treatment was better than this.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> If Edge hadnt retired there wouldnt be all this sudden pro Christian love


Exactly. And Vince capitalised on this by making Christian win at Extreme Rules


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Atleast he didn't get as screwed as Jeff Hardy did.


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TheWFEffect said:


> Atleast he didn't get as screwed as Jeff Hardy did.


Jeff Hardy's first run lasted a month.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



greendayedgehead said:


> Exactly. And Vince capitalised on this by making Christian win at Extreme Rules


I think they shouldnt have handed Christian the belt all because of Edge, let Christian now get it back to show he doesn't need Edge's shadow to help


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> I think they shouldnt have handed Christian the belt all because of Edge... he doesn't need Edge's shadow to help


The thing is, that's why they gave it to him, because of Edge and Vince is legitimately of the opinion that he DOES need Edge's shadow.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Dark Church said:


> Jeff Hardy's first run lasted a month.


that was with the WWE title

with the World Heavyweight title he lasted 5 minutes, and it took him 3 months to get it back


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Dark Church said:


> Jeff Hardy's first run lasted a month.


Good point at least Christian isn't in such a screw up in his life like Jeff Hardy is the right thing to say  But still I CBA with wrestling anymore.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

This got spoiled for me on twitter.
RKO was retweeting some of his hate tweets.
The fact that Vince sees Miz as a real champion and Christian is not is par for the course. As mad as I am I know that this was done to make RKO happy. I mentioned before how upset he looked at being moved to SD on draft night and I should have saw this coming then. But damn a title change on a random SD?! Smh I guess all I could hope is that its a good match. 
Christian sits where guys like CM Punk were during their first runs. The internet loves them too much, and despite what another poster said there were plenty of peeps on this site before Edge retired. Vince just wants HIS guys in the main events. Everyone should boycott by not watching SD this week and not buying the ppv when it comes up.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

this little thread also shows me how much the wrestling comunity went to shit, all the 12 year olds all the hypocrites taking shots at others for being sad that christian lost the title...

wow... just wow... talk about kicking a man while he's down

and when their favourite guy gets screwed? you all become the victims... hypocrites


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian turn into the CLB of old


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

A qoute from the good old JR "Don't be a hater life's too short" for me if nothing intrestings comes off of this I am done watching WWE after 12 years because I just don't find it fun to watch anymore, I am not hating on the decision because I don't know the full situation or the two men themselves but the situation for me is that it takes away the most exciting moment in wrestling in the past 2 years and replaces it with another title reign for Orton and that is my swan song for watching WWE.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I like the lack of confidence they have in...well anyone who ISN'T Cena or Orton. I'm getting sick of this. Why can't they throw the belt around every few months, why, in the end, does it always end up with these two? It doesn't give the belt any meaning. Its the same as the US and Intercontinental. Its just, these props are owned, by Cena and Orton.

BAHH! BAHH! BAHH!


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian is at least a main eventer still


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TheWFEffect said:


> A qoute from the good old JR "Don't be a hater life's too short" for me if nothing intrestings comes off of this I am done watching WWE after 12 years because I just don't find it fun to watch anymore, I am not hating on the decision because I don't know the full situation or the two men themselves but the situation for me is that it takes away the most exciting moment in wrestling in the past 2 years and replaces it with another title reign for Orton and that is my swan song for watching WWE.


felt that...

wwe creative staff might think "hey we gave them their precious moment, that should be enough"

but they dont' realise the massive burial they commited with this simple move:

-they buried del rio(he couldn't beat christian in 3 occasions while for orton only took 1 match)

-they buried the world title (short reigns kill the value of the title)

-they buried christian's momentum, less than a week reign just makes christian look bad

-they buried the entire meaning of christian's win at extreme rules... (he had a match of the year conender only to drop it in a short ammount of time)

the only people who get benefited are the hypocrites of this forum... "ha ha you stupid christian marks, i laugh at you!"


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I don't believe how stupid can be Vince and his kookers... BAD idea, the worst idea in YEARS:evil:


----------



## kronic160 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm not an active follower however, this was a favor for Edge I beleive. Edge probably told Vince to give the title to his buddy as a last request. Vince agreed then flipped it ASAP.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I've actually suprised myself on how angry this has made me.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince sucks, Orton Sucks, PG sucks, Cena Sucks,  not fair


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



kronic160 said:


> I'm not an active follower however, this was a favor for Edge I beleive. Edge probably told Vince to give the title to his buddy as a last request. Vince agreed then flipped it ASAP.


If i was Christian and the reason i won was because my friend told Vince to give it to me, i'd be mega pissed off and with good reason Christian has enough talent to win on his own. Now he can actually show fans he'll earn it back without needing Edge to be his crutch anymore. Pity title reigns seriously piss me off i mean give Christian the title because he's popular and good, don't do it just because his friend has retired that craps on the belt and Christian.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Visual evidence that this is a long-term storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said this much earlier in a post of mine, so I'm right there with ya, buddy! This is probably the springboard for Christian turning heel and eventually getting the title back. Hell, wasn't the plan always been for him to turn heel anyways, before it was known that Edge had to retire?

Too many Christian marks are thinking short-sightedly on this one, and I'm sure Vince is sitting back laughin' his ass off at all of the venom being tossed his and Orton's way via Twitter, Facebook, and the IWC in general. He WANTS the audience to be emotionally invested in the product and to feel something, and I'm sure he's thinking he's now got everyone hooked with this nerve he's hit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The people laughing that Christian lost the title still haven't realized that Randy Orton and John Cena are both holding the World Titles.

So if I were a Christian fan (which I am), I'd troll the hell of these posters when they realize that their favorites are never going to go over these two champions for a LONG, long time, let alone look good against them; Not ADR, not Barret, not McIntyre, not Kofi, not Miz, not Morrison, not Truth, not Ziggler, not Sheamus... not one.

They're the top faces, so it makes sense. But for God's sake, Christian was the ONLY one capable of making the newcomers look like stars. I'm a fan of Orton and Cena, but they're gonna 5 moves of doom these people till Summerslam.. and for Cena's case maybe until f'ing Wrestlemania.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

U JELLY?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)

All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.

So what the fuck does Vince do? He give us that moment, and then TWO FUCKING DAYS later he takes the title off him! For what!? Would it really be so damm hard to wait 3 weeks until the next PPV? Why now!?? Why in the name of God would you just make the title, Christian, and title matches, completely meaningless just like that? Why would you WANT to make Christian look a joke and kick dirt in his, and Edges, face?

*WHY!?*

What the fuck has Christian done to deserve that? What have his fans done to deserve getting trolled by an egomaniac in charge? How the FUCK does this make ANYBODY look good? What does it achieve? It makes NO sense.

Its an utter disgrace, I have never been this angry in all my years watching wrestling. I feel SO so sorry for Christian, the guy finally gets what he deserves and then gets it taken away from him just like that, for no good reason.

When you think about how long guys like Swagger, Khali and Miz got with the title, none of whom where anywhere near how over Christian is, it makes me fucking livid.

Make no mistake, there will be no rematch and he wont be winning it back. This is a kick in the face to Christian and his fans, and a direct message from Vince that the only reason he got the title was because of Edge, and to get the belt back on SD.

Sorry for the ranting, but Im fucking livid. Christian deserves so, so, so much more than this. Why the fuck does Orton need to win it back NOW? Why not wait just 3 weeks!?!?

My mind boggles, and I will never be buying another WWE PPV, or anykind of WWE merch again.

Christian has been well and truely fucked over, it isnt funny, it isnt 'cool' to take joy in the reaction of his fans over this, its down right pathetic that we paid for a PPV, to see the title change hands for free again a few days later.

Fuck you Vince, you old fuck. Retire. Also, fuck Orton too, because you know damm well that he was gunning for this behind the scenes, he is that type of guy.

Poor Christian. He really did not deserve that.

TWO FUCKING DAYS.

Disgrace. Utter disgrace. I would have prefered he never won it if this is what we were going to get.

(Sorry for the rant)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Some people here act like Orton's become the new head of Al Quada or some crap i mean really? Yes it was sucky but lets not delud ourselves if it wasnt for Edge no way would Christian even have been the champion


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Dr S said:


> I've actually suprised myself on how angry this has made me.


I'm surprised, and a bit sad, that I am not angry at all. This is the worst, not feeling anything any more. Because I no longer care.

Couldn't be interested in this company if I tried now :/


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



alexnvrmnd said:


> I said this much earlier in a post of mine, so I'm right there with ya, buddy! This is probably the springboard for Christian turning heel and eventually getting the title back. Hell, wasn't the plan always been for him to turn heel anyways, before it was known that Edge had to retire?
> 
> Too many Christian marks are thinking short-sightedly on this one, and I'm sure Vince is sitting back laughin' his ass off at all of the venom being tossed his and Orton's way via Twitter, Facebook, and the IWC in general.* He WANTS the audience to be emotionally invested in the product and to feel something*, and I'm sure he's thinking he's now got everyone hooked with this nerve he's hit.


THEY WERE.

Did you see the fand at ER when Christian got that belt? THAT was pure emotion, no matter what they do now ,Christian looks like a joke champion.

Christian will be pushed straight back down to the mid-card, he got his 'title reign' and thats it for Vince.

Vince did it, because he is just that type of person. He has never seen Christian as anything other than midcard, and he is telling us with this.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian should be happy he even got to hold the belt considering he wasn't even plan to win it a month ago. The belt is back where it belongs, to the top face of the brand. Christian doesn't have enough star power to hold it and put over people.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> (Sorry for the rant)


Don't apologise, you are right. Vince saw a way to make a quick buck from the tragedy of Edge's retirement: have Christian win it, Edge celebrates with him, people fall in love watching the celebration and buy the replays, and the title is in perfect position to give to Orton.

I just know this was Vince's train of thought, the shit.

I am so, so disappointed in him. I watched Smackdown for Edge, when that was all said and done I promised I would get behind Christian. But he's been treated like utter shit. There is literally no point in me wasting my life watching Smackdown. Or RAW, lord knows why I even bother with that.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> Christian should be happy he even got to hold the belt considering he wasn't even plan to win it a month ago. The belt is back where it belongs, to the top face of the brand. Christian doesn't have enough star power to hold it and put over people.


What a load of utter drivel.

There is nobody in the company better at 'putting people over' than Christian.

As for Orton putting people over!??!:lmao:lmao:lmao

I realise you are trolling, but I am going to bite, because this is a fucking disgrace and some things just need to be said.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



alexnvrmnd said:


> I said this much earlier in a post of mine, so I'm right there with ya, buddy! This is probably the springboard for Christian turning heel and eventually getting the title back. Hell, wasn't the plan always been for him to turn heel anyways, before it was known that Edge had to retire?
> 
> Too many Christian marks are thinking short-sightedly on this one, and I'm sure Vince is sitting back laughin' his ass off at all of the venom being tossed his and Orton's way via Twitter, Facebook, and the IWC in general. He WANTS the audience to be emotionally invested in the product and to feel something, and I'm sure he's thinking he's now got everyone hooked with this nerve he's hit.


Yeah, it looked like they were heading for a Christian heel turn, but that would have only worked because they are best friends and you could see the divide it would bring into their personal relationship. Christian were never gonna take the title off Edge, not for long any way.

And as for emotionally invested, I was emotionally invested. I have never been so happy about a title win since Cena in '05. But now, I don't care quite frankly. And I won't be tuning in, not to try and make a point from just having a hissy fit. I won't watch because I am not bothered what happens if Christian isn't champion, simply put. Not bothered.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince is a business man and gives a shit about the bottom line. The bottom line is the last time Christian was the man on the brand, be it ECW, he was the lowest drawing champ in their history. The ratings were higher with a rookie in Swagger holding it, dropped when Christian won, went back up when Dreamer won, and then dropped again with Christian until the brand died. Christian is no draw. He is not obscenely over with the casuals like even Matt Hardy as a face. Yeah the people popped for the win, but they popped because it was all about Edge who has always been more over and well received by the majority of the fans, not just the internet.

And as for the he never cared about Christian folks give me a break. They spent forever getting his ass over early in his career. All the TLC wars, the tag title reigns, the turn on Edge, unretiring the IC belt, the feud with DDP who was more over, the cheap heat as part of the Un-Americans, the rub from Trish who was more over, Tomko, the pairing with Jericho who was more over, and the rubs from Rock to start off his Captain Charisma gimmick. You know what though? When they finally got him over as a heel his ass jumped ship and left SD in shambles with Dave hurt, Taker banged up, and Eddie dying. He left Vince high and dry after years of work on his character and taking a chance on a young, puny kid from Canada in the first place when the other organizations in WCW and ECW didn't bite. As much as people always can say well TNA did this or that for him, it boils down to the fact that he turned his back on them by choice unlike Kurt, Booker, Jeff the first time, and others who were given walking papers.

Also who in the hell thinks TNA made him? TNA used his WWE character, WWE gear, and they put the NWA strap on him. However, as soon as they got the likes of Kurt, Sting, Steiner, Booker, and those guys signed he was demoted down to upper midcard of that promotion. In fact he never won the TNA title when they made the switch of belts because they had to drop the NWA one.

He left TNA and went back to WWE. The fans greeted him nicely, not greatly but nicely. He didn't get the return reaction of a Jeff Hardy. Hell he didn't get the return reaction of a Matt Hardy. He has never given Vince a business reason to push him as a top guy as it relates to being a draw, moving merch, and being insanely over by himself as a face on week in and week out basis.

He got the strap as a courtesy to Edge, and to act like it is a slight for him to drop it 2, technically speaking 5 days later is a joke when the likes of Piper, Perfect, and DiBiase never got to have it for even 2 seconds, you should be thankful he had it at all. Plus you don't even know if there is a heel turn planned, which is possible since they can at least hide the fact that he doesn't sell as a heel chasing or protecting the title against a hot face in Orton, much like they have always done with Jericho.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> What a load of utter drivel.
> 
> There is nobody in the company better at 'putting people over' than Christian.
> 
> ...


If Christian is so good at putting people over, why did they take the title away from him then? Vince obviously think Orton is a better choice than Christian hence the reason why the gave the title to him. It's a fact that Christian nothing more than a jobber to the stars.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Visual evidence that this is a long-term storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the spoilers they made it sound like Orton was super over. From the video all I see is a crowd in dis-believe, but I´m sure the editing crew will go to work now.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I knew it would happen, but come on!!!!!!!! this soon, he couldnt wit till the next fucking PPV .... The match seemed great for what i read, but it wont go any where, Fuck u vince, fuck u


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)
> 
> All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Again, wwe is only worth watching for matches between good athletes, cause the booking is just plain horrible. This is wrong on so many levels, it's wrong cause Christian didn't had a chance to prove if he's main event material or not, it's wrong cause Orton is just arrived on smackdown and champion alredy, it's wrong cause it makes even Del Rio look irrelevant and it ruins Edge's passing of the torch to Christian.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> If Christian is so good at putting people over, why did they take the title away from him then? Vince obviously think Orton is a better choice than Christian hence the reason why the gave the title to him. It's a fact that Christian nothing more than a jobber to the stars.


That makes absolutely no sense.

There are plenty of superstars in WWE history who are insanely good at putting people over and they have never gotten the time of day to even hold a world championship title. Roddy Pipper and Mr. Perfect come to mind. Are you going to justify that they are just as undeserving as Christian in holding the title, or that they also should have had their title stripped if they ever won it? They were basically jobbing to World Champions, too. Christian is no doubt in their calibre as well.

Just because Vince says it's a good choice doesn't make it automatically correct. In case you haven't noticed, Vince is senile.

I'll expect to hear more excuses from you when Orton completely runs through the entire Smackdown roster until August or December. Orton is NOT going to put anyone over for a LONG time. He just got drafted to Smackdown after so many years; they will absolutely make sure Orton is completely dominant until we shoot ourselves.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> If Christian is so good at putting people over, why did they take the title away from him then? Vince obviously think Orton is a better choice than Christian hence the reason why the gave the title to him. It's a fact that Christian nothing more than a jobber to the stars.


Orton hasn't got the title to put others over. Neither did Christian. That's usually not the point of being the champino, being the champion puts YOU over. Losing it can put someone else over sure but that's not why either guy had/has the title. Orton has the title because he's the biggest star on the brand basically.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I just can't help but feel bad for Christian, you all saw how much that moment meant to him on Sunday. WWE didn't even give him a chance to get over or draw in some ratings, that's how awful it is. They think Orton and Cena are the crown jewels and nobody else comes close. They can shove it. 

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if Orton was bitching about being on Smackdown, and WWE like the whores they are, gave him the title straight away to make him happy. It's no secret that he hated being on the brand before. Fuck whoever came up with this.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



MizisWWE said:


> Vince is a business man and gives a shit about the bottom line. *The bottom line is the last time Christian was the man on the brand, be it ECW, he was the lowest drawing champ in their history. The ratings were higher with a rookie in Swagger holding it, dropped when Christian won, went back up when Dreamer won, and then dropped again with Christian until the brand died*. Christian is no draw. He is not obscenely over with the casuals like even Matt Hardy as a face. Yeah the people popped for the win, but they popped because it was all about Edge who has always been more over and well received by the majority of the fans, not just the internet.
> 
> And as for the he never cared about Christian folks give me a break. They spent forever getting his ass over early in his career. All the TLC wars, the tag title reigns, the turn on Edge, unretiring the IC belt, the feud with DDP who was more over, the cheap heat as part of the Un-Americans, the rub from Trish who was more over, Tomko, the pairing with Jericho who was more over, and the rubs from Rock to start off his Captain Charisma gimmick. You know what though? When they finally got him over as a heel his ass jumped ship and left SD in shambles with Dave hurt, Taker banged up, and Eddie dying. He left Vince high and dry after years of work on his character and taking a chance on a young, puny kid from Canada in the first place when the other organizations in WCW and ECW didn't bite. As much as people always can say well TNA did this or that for him, it boils down to the fact that he turned his back on them by choice unlike Kurt, Booker, Jeff the first time, and others who were given walking papers.
> 
> ...


Not true and ridiculous to blame Christian for that.

ECW ratings were in decline because it became less and less like ECW as time went on, ratings were way way way down before Christian joined. He had nothing to do with it and its crazy to suggest he did.

Cena is the only person who would have got the ratings up on ECW, it was on its last legs.

And does Christian not being a draw mean you cant wait THREE WEEKS until the next PPV!? Does it mean you take it off him after two days?

Come on, stop making excuses, its a big kick in the teeth to him and his fans.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

In any event it will be cool to see Orton with the Big Gold Belt once again. And from the looks of that video I'm starting to think that there's more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I think what I'm most pissed about is that Orton just came in and was given a title shot. He didnt earn it. He was "picked" by the crowd. At least make him earn a #1 contender spot and wait til the next ppv. I would have been ok with a month reign for christian, at least.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

A question (I hadn't the chance to watch smackdown): did Christian got some crowd support at least?


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I got to see Christian win the world title and celebrate with Edge in front of a crowd that went crazy for his win, that was a special moment for me as a fan of Christian and nothing can diminish that.

With that said, it’s now painfully clear that Vince, HHH or whoever calls the shots at the WWE doesn’t think Christian is worth a damn and that he only got the belt in the first place is because after Edge was forced to retire, he was already conveniently positioned in the middle of the feud with Del Rio and no one else made sense, if Orton’s feud with Punk wrapped up at Mania we wouldn’t even be having this conversation.
This isn’t part of an angle or a heel turn; they stuck the belt on Christian because it was convenient and took it off him at the first opportunity in a match that had no build up because they never wanted to give it to him in the first place.

In the end, I got to see Christian win a WWE World Title, I also got to see absolutely conclusive proof that he is never going to be treated as a serious main eventer or get the push he deserves and to stop hoping for it. For me, this is closure and I can now happily stop watching pro wrestling.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

After letting it sink in for a day, I'm over it. Even before Christian won the title, I was down on the main stream wrestling product. Christian's 2 day title reign just through me over the edge. I think the best course of action is to cleanse my self of the WWE. I have already taken the Smackdown and RAW series recordings off my DVR, so that's a start. I just need a break from main stream "entertainment". If Christian is champ when I start watching it again, that would be pretty cool, but I'm going to stop bitching about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



MarkyMark88 said:


> I think what I'm most pissed about is that Orton just came in and was given a title shot. He didnt earn it. He was "picked" by the crowd. At least make him earn a #1 contender spot and wait til the next ppv. I would have been ok with a month reign for christian, at least.


True. Christian looks like an absolute joke right now tbh. They have effectively said that he can win when against a non established guy like Del Rio, with the help of his friend of course, but in his first match against the big boys he fell flat on his face. Not good for one's image I would think.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Joshi said:


> A question (I hadn't the chance to watch smackdown): did Christian got some crowd support at least?


He got a good reaction but not on the level of Orton's.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> True. Christian looks like an absolute joke right now tbh. They have effectively said that he can win when against a non established guy like Del Rio, with the help of his friend of course, but in his first match against the big boys he fell flat on his face. Not good for one's image I would think.


From what I heard, it was an awesome match. We'll have to see how Christian lost in the actual program.

And I don't get the "he needs help from his friend" stuff. Christian won the title against ADR, RR, and Brodus Clay's combined efforts. Is a broken-down Edge really that much of a difference maker? lol

@ The Poster above me: Christian got a massive pop equal to Orton.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

TBH, I'm less offended at Christian's treatment than I am at the pure stupidity of Vince and WWE creative. There's literally nothing positive that can come out of this. Turning Christian heel solves nothing, as you now only have one main-event face on Smackdown. Also, a heel turn for Christian basically guarantees that he'll never touch the title again, for obvious reasons. Turning Orton heel makes drafting him to SD irrelevant, as the reasoning behind that move was to solidify Orton as the number 2 guy in the WWE without having to deal with being under Cena's shadow on Raw. Also, turn Orton heel and you'd have to turn half the entire SD roster face just to give him opponents, because after he's done with Christian, who's next? And just dropping Christian to the midcard again further devalues the World Title, while also alienating the few older fans you had left, yet it's the most "logical" (and I use that term loosely) option. It's a booking black hole.

There's another problem. People used to slate TNA for doing this all the time, so I'm shocked that the topic hasn't come up more often. WWE just gave away a PPV-quality match for free, with no advertising whatsoever. It won't pop a rating, because not only will those who don't know not watch, but there will be some who won't watch because they're disgusted by the WWE's treatment of Christian. This was a PPV moment, shot completely to hell because of what? I don't know. What I do know is that this reeks of injustice and stupidity on so many levels, it's unreal. These are the kind of moves that can ruin a company. This is WCW-level stupid.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> From what I heard, it was an awesome match. We'll have to see how Christian lost in the actual program.
> 
> And I don't get the "he needs help from his friend" stuff. Christian won the title against ADR, RR, and Brodus Clay's combined efforts. Is a broken-down Edge really that much of a difference maker? lol
> 
> *@ The Poster above me: Christian got a massive pop equal to Orton.*


I was at the show Orton's seemed louder but maybe it differentiates depending on where you're sitting at.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

THanks for the answers ^_^
Now, if Christian got a huge crowd reaction then there is a chance he will stay in the main event scene, just maybe, one can hope.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> I was at the show Orton's seemed louder but maybe it differentiates depending on where you're sitting at.


On the TV side? That's where my friend was seated at. It's probably dependent on where you sit, like you said.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> From what I heard, it was an awesome match. We'll have to see how Christian lost in the actual program.
> 
> And I don't get the "he needs help from his friend" stuff. Christian won the title against ADR, RR, and Brodus Clay's combined efforts. Is a broken-down Edge really that much of a difference maker? lol
> 
> @ The Poster above me: Christian got a massive pop equal to Orton.


The message they have sent is crystal clear to me, Christian isn't worth a damn as champion. Unless there is more to come like a feud or something, no other conclusion can be drawn imo.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6FuHJ7BwEM 
it shows how Randy won the belt


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

im sure when christian won the belt they told him he was gonna loose it and turn heel. it actually helps christian now he gets a nice long feud with orton


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> The message they have sent is crystal clear to me, Christian isn't worth a damn as champion. Unless there is more to come like a feud or something, no other conclusion can be drawn imo.


Right now, the ONLY ones credible at Main Event status is Orton and Cena. If I'm going to go by your logic, then ADR is worse than trash because he lost to a guy who wasn't worth a damn as a champion.

Everyone who used to be Main Event is now mid-card (Rey, ADR, Sheamus, Swagger) or lower (Show, Kane)

Believe it or not, Christian is officially stuck as #3.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> Right now, the ONLY ones credible at Main Event status is Orton and Cena. If I'm going to go by your logic, then ADR is worse than trash because he lost to a guy who wasn't worth a damn as a champion.
> 
> Everyone who used to be Main Event is now mid-card (Rey, ADR, Sheamus, Swagger) or lower (Show, Kane)
> 
> Believe it or not, Christian is officially stuck as #3.


You're misunderstanding me. Christian isn't worth a damn as champion because he lost it in his first title defense after 2 days. It isn't like he was a former champion or anything. He won his first title and practically the next day he lost it against the kayfabe bigger star. That tells you all you need to know. Unless, like I said, it leads to a storyline. But if not then Christian looks a complete joke. 

ADR was never champion to begin with. Although he does still look like shit lol.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

They really should have done this at Over the Limit, instead of ending his title reign right away.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> *The message they have sent is crystal clear to me, Christian isn't worth a damn as champion. *Unless there is more to come like a feud or something, no other conclusion can be drawn imo.


True. With that being said, it is garbage.

We don't even know if it would have been a failure because they never even gave it chance. Christian wouldn't have been a huge draw like Cena, but he could have been a good champion. We don't and will never know now.

The only other possible reason they did this is just to do it. I can almost picture the creative meeting going like this 

"That was an absolutely fantastic moment on Sunday"
"So what do we do now?"
"What is the absolute craziest thing we could do tonight?"
"We just had the most emotional moment since Chris Benoit winning the title, and we have the people right in the palm of our hands."
"You know what nobody would see coming?"
"What?"
"Have Christian drop the belt."
"Why?"
"Cause it's what they least expect to happen, that's why."
"BRILLIANT!"


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Way to spoil Smackdown on Twitter, Orton. You fuckfaced boring ass one trick pony jackbag bitch.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



CamillePunk said:


> Way to spoil Smackdown on Twitter, Orton. You fuckfaced boring ass one trick pony jackbag bitch.


Im glad I saw the spoilers, because I would have kicked a hole in my TV watching this 'live'.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



CamillePunk said:


> Way to spoil Smackdown on Twitter, Orton. You fuckfaced boring ass one trick pony jackbag bitch.


As if it hasn't already been spoiled by the mass smark rage threads lol.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Roler42 said:


> am i the only one dreading christian's future endeavouring?


just you


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Joey Styles is asking you all to PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN :

*When sending hate tweets to myself or @WWE because of @Christian4Peeps, @RandyOrton and the World Heavyweight Championship, please be PG *


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> As if it hasn't already been spoiled by the mass smark rage threads lol.


In this case, can you blame us?

I mean, we all knew he wouldnt get a long reign, and would probably lose it at the next PPV....but two days?

Its just unreal. No need for it, at all.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> In this case, can you blame us?
> 
> I mean, we all knew he wouldnt get a long reign, and would probably lose it at the next PPV....but two days?
> 
> Its just unreal. No need for it, at all.


At least it was longer than Kanes 1st reign.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

after watching the video, orton doesnt seem very heelish. when i first heard he won it i thought for sure he must be having a heel turn but now i dont know. anyway i think its lame to keep fucking around with so many quick title changes, christian was a face i was actually rooting for and thats rare these days.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The only thing I can really think of with turning Orton heel is setting up for the eventual Jericho return feud, but they've demonstrated numerous times in the past that they don't support Jericho as a face in the main event for very long. Hard to say what will happen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian is rich and famous i dont think he's sitting there crying like an emo


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



McNugget said:


> The only thing I can really think of with turning Orton heel is setting up for the eventual Jericho return feud, but they've demonstrated numerous times in the past that they don't support Jericho as a face in the main event for very long. Hard to say what will happen.


Doubt it. I think the majority of crowd support would go to Orton if Jericho was to return.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

No way are either Orton or Christian going heel, they are both too over.

Can somebody actually give me a reason as to why they couldnt wait three weeks until the next PPV to do this?

Why Vince? What the fuck? ITS THREE SHOWS.

Again, we all knew he would lose the title soon, but TWO DAYS?! C'mon, its just a huge kick in the face to Christian, Edge, and his fans.

I really dont understand some of the shit Vince pulls. Does anybody have a reason as to why they did this apart from to make Christian look pathetic?

Starbuck is 100% correct, Christian now looks a fool, and nowhere near strong enough to win a world title back again, ever.

He is done, after a two day, pathetic reign.

He may be rich and famous, but you could tell that belt meant everything to him. Two fucking days....fuck me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

*I wonder if anyone has figured out what the spoiler is just by the sheer mass of this thread. *


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Unless Orton kills his grandmother on the air or something, yeah, you're right. I'm not sure what to make of it all but I do know that we just need to wait and see before rioting. If anything, Vince made a call that he knew would piss off a lot of people in hopes that they would be sure to tune in on Friday. Angry fans = ratings.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if anyone has figured out what the spoiler is just by the sheer mass of this thread. *


It sure as hell wouldn't take a rocket scientist to do so. Combined with the removal of all Christian themed sigs and/or said sigs having sad smiley faces now and also the chatbox spoiling things, well, I don't think there's anybody who DOESN'T know what happened lol.


----------



## stevo jebiga (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

vince mcmahon is an asshole, dumb fuck who has lost it, he doesen't even think clearly that son of a bitch, he should leave the buissnis to hhh and get the fuck away from wwe and retire.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I can almost guarantee you they did this for the shock value and shock value only. 

Normally, Christian would have dropped it at the next PPV and that's fine because nobody was expecting anything longer. WWE knew they had the fans in the palm of their hand and they knew everyone was on cloud 9 after Sunday, so naturally this is what they do.

There is no grand pay off with an Orton heel turn, a Christian heel turn, or him gaining it back. WWE doesn't work like that anymore and haven't for years. They will worry about next week and the PPV when they write up SD over the weekend.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



stevo jebiga said:


> vince mcmahon is an asshole, dumb fuck who has lost it, he doesen't even think clearly that son of a bitch, he should leave the buissnis to hhh and get the fuck away from wwe and retire.


Iron Sheik, is that you?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> It sure as hell wouldn't take a rocket scientist to do so. Combined with the removal of all Christian themed sigs and/or said sigs having sad smiley faces now and also the chatbox spoiling things, well, I don't think there's anybody who DOESN'T know what happened lol.


*lol true.

I tried to stop the chatbox spoiling but no one listened.  They rushed the gate and there was nothing I could do to stop 'em.

I can't wait for Friday night just to see what happens to the forum.*


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I would not be surprised, if Christian won the belt back next week.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



greendayedgehead said:


> Yeah, it looked like they were heading for a Christian heel turn, but that would have only worked because they are best friends and you could see the divide it would bring into their personal relationship. Christian were never gonna take the title off Edge, not for long any way.
> 
> And as for emotionally invested, I was emotionally invested. I have never been so happy about a title win since Cena in '05. But now, I don't care quite frankly. And I won't be tuning in, not to try and make a point from just having a hissy fit. I won't watch because I am not bothered what happens if Christian isn't champion, simply put. Not bothered.


no tune in it's a trap i won't tune in next week vince knows that the small percentage of wwe fans read spoilers so the best thing to do is pretend that you never watched the spoilers watch it next week and then don't watch next.If you don't watch it next week christian would never have a chance at the title again


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

What startles me most about this whole ordeal is how easy it is to please the casual fans. Seriously. I fucking hate how much Cena and Orton keep winning, but for SOME FUCKING REASON, they = ratings. NOONE gets bored of them. They consistantly draw somehow. I don't get it.

Anyone who isn't a Cena or Orton mark must be in a similar situation. How, after like...3 years of this, has noone got bored? Seriously. I don't get it. Other than Hulk Hogan, I don't think in the history of wrestling, has someone been pushed down our throats this much. I dunno, maybe I was having too much fun and enjoyment at the midcard of the Attitude Era to notice how much Rocky and Stone Cold had the titles, I dunno.

But nowadays, WWE's roster is GROSSELY unbalanced. Thats the fact of the matter. And they seem to be reluctant to take the risk of giving anyone else a chance.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Domingo said:


> I would not be surprised, if Christian won the belt back next week.


Don't worry, Mr. backstage politics Orton will prevent that from happening.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

As a Orton fan myself, this is utterly pathetic.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Brimstone-x said:


> What startles me most about this whole ordeal is how easy it is to please the casual fans. Seriously. I fucking hate how much Cena and Orton keep winning, but for SOME FUCKING REASON, they = ratings. NOONE gets bored of them. They consistantly draw somehow. I don't get it..


WWE made them look like invincible, the crowd likes it cause it's easy to cheer for the winner, so they get even more popular, and more cheered, it's a closed circuit :no:


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***










That's much better.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> It sure as hell wouldn't take a rocket scientist to do so. Combined with the removal of all Christian themed sigs and/or said sigs having sad smiley faces now and also the chatbox spoiling things, well, I don't think there's anybody who DOESN'T know what happened lol.


...We have a chatbox?!

-searches-


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Brimstone-x said:


> But nowadays, WWE's roster is GROSSELY unbalanced. Thats the fact of the matter. And they seem to be reluctant to take the risk of giving anyone else a chance.


And I thought Edge's retirement would be the PERFECT way for them to learn their lesson on this. I thought the cosmic universe forces would say listen, WWE, _this_ is what happens when you lean on your top guys too much. It will all come crashing down like a house of cards if you're not careful.
And instead of listening to that, they say 'oh lol no, it's not that bad, alls we have to do is push the draft date up. Now there's two big guys on both brands'


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> If i was Christian and the reason i won was because my friend told Vince to give it to me, i'd be mega pissed off and with good reason Christian has enough talent to win on his own. Now he can actually show fans he'll earn it back without needing Edge to be his crutch anymore. Pity title reigns seriously piss me off i mean give Christian the title because he's popular and good, don't do it just because his friend has retired that craps on the belt and Christian.


Of course Christian possess the talent, and everything needed to be World Champion, and most importantly _could have_ acheived it on his own...only if Vince didn't hate him. I know it was reported that Edge had asked Vince for Christian to be his Wrestlemania 27 opponent and that idea was shut down immediately. I feel like this was Vince's compromise to Edge, especially in light of his sudden, unfortunate retirement. Christian got his World Title reign to appease Edge and shut all of us up in the IWC.

Little does Vince realize he probably did more harm that good amoung all of us that have waited for so long for Christian's title reign...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lastier said:


> Don't worry, Mr. backstage politics Orton will prevent that from happening.


Yeah if he had any pull he wouldn't be a face right now would he?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Domingo said:


> I would not be surprised, if Christian won the belt back next week.


LOOOOOL I would drop dead if that happened. I said it in the SD spoilers thread but CM Punk couldn't go over Randall...what makes you think Christian will go over?

I heard about people hating on Randy Orton on twitter, to me that is going a little too far, I sent a non PG tweet to WWE last night telling them to fuck off ha but honestly I really don't have anything against Orton even if he had some politics role in this shit.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



McNugget said:


> Unless Orton kills his grandmother on the air or something, yeah, you're right. I'm not sure what to make of it all but I do know that we just need to wait and see before rioting. If anything, Vince made a call that he knew would piss off a lot of people in hopes that they would be sure to tune in on Friday. *Angry fans = ratings.*


I can see why you think that but at the same time I won't be watching it for a long while now, this is just fucking pathetic, and I know a few people who think alike.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

So Christian about to pull a Benoit or something? People are acting like Christian will never wrestle again, he's going to be #2 face on smackdown and stay in the title hunt


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> I can see why you think that but at the same time I won't be watching it for a long while now, this is just fucking pathetic, and I know a few people who think alike.


*True, but more people who like Orton might now tune in to see him as champ. *


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Swag said:


> So Christian about to pull a Benoit or something? People are acting like Christian will never wrestle again, he's going to be #2 face on smackdown and stay in the title hunt


He lost the world title he has been after for 13 years, and deserved more than anybody in the company, after two days.

You cant understand why people are pissed? Really?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *True, but more people who like Orton might now tune in to see him as champ. *


Why? That didnt happen last time he was champ, the ratings were still poor.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> I can see why you think that but at the same time I won't be watching it for a long while now, this is just fucking pathetic, and I know a few people who think alike.


Exactly! Like, I understand the mentality that big upsets can get people to tune in, but it's just gone too far because I genuinely don't want to watch this week's Smackdown now. Or any, until Christian is champion again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Why? That didnt happen last time he was champ, the ratings were still poor.


*That could have been due to the over all product. There's alot of factors that go into ratings...not just the champ. 

But the key word in my post was, "might".*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *lol true.
> 
> I tried to stop the chatbox spoiling but no one listened.  They rushed the gate and there was nothing I could do to stop 'em.
> 
> I can't wait for Friday night just to see what happens to the forum.*


The reaction won't be half as bad had it happened on Raw or a live show lol. At least this way they have a few days to cool off and let it sink in.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince's trolling has made me a very sad panda


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *That could have been due to the over all product. There's alot of factors that go into ratings...not just the champ.
> 
> *


There you go, making sense.

You know good time well these people are always going to think that the World/WWE Champion is SOLELY responsible for the ratings.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I wonder if Christian knew that he was losing the title on tuesday after ER. I read that he hugged and thanked Vince after his match this sunday. 
I am still proud of Christian and his profesinalism. He knew he was losing but still went out and had a great match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Orton's gone and made the entire Smackdown roster, and Alberto Del Rio, look like right fucking morons.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *True, but more people who like Orton might now tune in to see him as champ. *


Orton's last WWE reign brought some of the lowest rated RAW's I remember here in the UK, later on in his reign about the time the Nexus feud ended was when the ratings went down. Nexus Vs Cena was the draw during the early parts of his 7th title reign was it 7th or 8th lol


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



greendayedgehead said:


> Orton's gone and made the entire Smackdown roster, and Alberto Del Rio, look like right fucking morons.


I'm not sure why people are shocked by this. They have been doing this kind of ridiculous shit year after year since 2001 at the earliest.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***






might as well post this in here as well

there is the video if anyone wants to see it.

pretty predictable ending lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



greendayedgehead said:


> Orton's gone and made the entire Smackdown roster, and Alberto Del Rio, look like right fucking morons.


Randy doesn't book the shows nor does he demand who wins or loses, if anything blame Vince and creative


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

*very formulaic but most WWE matches are. 

the kids seemed to love it. *


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince is a dick. that is all.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> The reaction won't be half as bad had it happened on Raw or a live show lol. At least this way they have a few days to cool off and let it sink in.


Off topic was that Trips Entrance at Mania in your Sig? It looks epic. I missed Mania and haven't bothered to watch it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

**SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

We all know what I'm talking about. Christian, having won the World Heavyweight Championship for the first time after 14 years on Sunday, loses his title to Randy Orton 2 days after having won it. Now the majority on here, youtube and just about everywhere (IWC) have been reacting badly to say the least (and in some cases, it's a major overreaction tbh). I was shocked at the news, very. However, I'm starting to see some positives. Now you can label me a troll if you want for not going nuts about this but here's how I see it. 

Judging by everyone's reactions, no one expected a long reign so if Orton won at Over The Limit, it would have been predictable, but WWE shook things up by having the switch straight away. You can't argue that. They got controversial. Secondly, judging by the spoilers, we could be on for a Christian heel turn. The fans picked Orton as his opponent. Teddy Long was asked before the match whether it was fair to have Christian defend the title and the way Christian lost clean says to me that WWE have opened the door not only for a Christian heel turn but a feud over the World Heavyweight Championship with Randy Orton (this would also increase the chance of Christian having another title run which is good). 

Now I understand the frustration of everyone here. Christian is a perennial favourite who worked 14 years for that title and to lose it in 2 days is galling. I feel bad for him as well as his fans, but, if Christian gets the rewards I hope he gets, then this isn't a bad moment in WWE and may be one of the best bits of booking they have done in a while. However, if Christian doesn't get a heel turn and/or a feud or main event push, then I too will be very mad at what WWE has done because it would be a kick to the bollocks towards Christian's peeps, Edge but more importantly, Christian himself.

Also, on a side-note, for people blaming Orton for this, grow the fuck up! I understand that you're mad and you want to lash out but directing it towards Randy Orton is not the answer. He has nothing to do with this. Creative make the bookings and Vince has the final say. Orton doesn't. So please, while labelling me a troll and saying 'FUCK YOU ORTON!', read the whole comment.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

You make a good point that we don't know where WWE will go with this now, and this could be a new angle for Christian.

However, I'm doubtful. Vince hates Christian, and that's the bottom line...well, cuz Vince said so.


----------



## CarloThunder (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I was hoping Christian would have a least two months as the WHC, then drop the belt at MITB or Summerslam maybe. I would have preferred the title change to happen at the end of a feud. 

I wonder what happens next for Christian.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Bullshit. The talk about Vince not thinking Christian is a credible champ makes me question if Vince even watches his own show. Christian got the biggest pop of the night when he won the title at Extreme Rules..


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



> Christian's title win at Extreme Rules was done not so much as a "well deserved win for Christian," but much more so that a big moment could be made for Edge at the PPV


If this is true... my heart actually breaks for him D:


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I dont see the positives.

Nobody has come out of this looking good, and Vince has just pissed alot of people off in the process.

What would have been the harm waiting 3 weeks until the next PPV and then have Orton win? I just dont get it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



LAOCH said:


> I don't think it's to "fuck with" Christian or anything like that. I think that we'll see somebody go heel here, probably Orton since his tactics last night seemed a tad heelish. Orton will be used to push Christian as a bigger face on the brand. There's more value in a face chasing the heel champion. That's a formula WWE has used for years. The Christian/Orton feud will be way better than a feud with Christian and Mark Henry would have been. I think we'll see this Christian/Orton program carry the brand through the summer. I'm actually kind of excited about it.
> 
> I think WWE is doing this because they know how emotional Christian's win was for the fans and they knew that having Orton win the title just two days later would really upset everyone and it'll make everyone want Christian to get the title back. It's just adding emotion to a program and while Christian is over, they're trying to make him even more over. I think this will do that.


They moved Orton to Smackdown so he could be the major face for the show. Christian is the only one who will turn heel and honestly I think they'll just send him back to the midcard and do nothing with the storyline after the rematch.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

Too many heels, he's probably better positioned as face #2 right now. They kinda need him there really.

one big positive is that christian managed to get the title despite the people in power having no intention of ever letting him. 
I'm sure christian's professionalism and all will do good for him too.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Let me just add my voice to those who are extremely pissed off about this. They should have at least let Christian keep the title until the pay per view. Is there anyone at all who isn't angry about this? The bad thing is, now this makes me resent Orton, who I've never had anything against. But you can see now that Orton will almost always have the belt on Smackdown, while Cena rules Raw. Boring. 

I am seriously considering dropping watching wrestling for awhile. I've taken a few breaks from time to time. This makes me angry enough to take another one.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> I dont see the positives.
> 
> Nobody has come out of this looking good, and Vince has just pissed alot of people off in the process.
> 
> What would have been the harm waiting 3 weeks until the next PPV and then have Orton win? I just dont get it.


Like I said, that would have been predictable, so at least WWE went and shook things up. I do feel bad for Christian for losing the title this quickly but it's generated a ton of interest and controversy for Smackdown this week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



FearGX said:


> I still can't believe that fucked over Christian so fast... wow. What's the WWE Universe response? I'm sure twitter and facebook pages are melting, siff Vince gives a shit.


The Facebook page is being flooded with comments. Almost every video on youtube with Orton winning the World Title has more dislikes than likes.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

*FUCK ME!!!!*
What was the point of this? WWE Creative has gone down the shitter the past 5 years.
This is the first time I've ever wanted to see Christian go to TNA even if they have 3 assholes running the scene


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

How lame. Orton sure gets the best of both worlds doesn't he? This means we have a very boring reign coming up for the next few months. 
This really sucks because yes, Christian definitely got the biggest moment at Extreme Rules. Vince has made it look like nothing by giving the title to Orton.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I wouldnt mind if Orton turned heel. He is more comfortable being a heel. This should be an interesting next couple of weeks for the blue brand


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

Maybe this will finally make Christian a star. LMAO jokesville.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

The only thing positive about Orton's title win is the shock value,but most people already read about this by the time Smackdown airs.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

You couldn't post this in the Smackdown discussion thread?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> Randy doesn't book the shows nor does he demand who wins or loses, if anything blame Vince and creative


With rumours of Orton being a bit of a politician backstage, also that he agreed to move to SD under the condition that he was made World Champion, I'm not sure Orton is entirely blameless.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Not true and ridiculous to blame Christian for that.
> 
> ECW ratings were in decline because it became less and less like ECW as time went on, ratings were way way way down before Christian joined. He had nothing to do with it and its crazy to suggest he did.
> 
> ...


Also during Christian's time on ECW he was the champion for a large portion of the time. They centered the show around him and he had consistently great matches with almost everyone.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TRRS said:


> If I'm not mistaken, wasn't Kanes first title run only 1 day? It happens. There will be a storyline to follow.
> 
> Also, Edge's fist title run was less than a month. Only to give it back to the biggest cheese ball in the industry.
> 
> And plus it was probably upon agreement, between Vince and Orton, for that if Orton goes to the "B" show, he can have the title upon arrival.


Kane was just starting out and showed massive potential. Christian...I mean I love the guy but let's be honest, if he doesn't get anything big soon, he's never getting it again.

And if Orton and Vince had that deal, that's even worse! The two of them agreed to sell a loyal hard-working guy like Christian down the river and fuck him over just so Orton didn't throw a tantrum at being on a different show. What cunts!


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



JoseBxNYC said:


> You couldn't post this in the Smackdown discussion thread?


Might ruin it for anti-spoiler Smackdown fans?


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

For fuck sake...
Im a huge Orton mark, but couldn't he stay away from the title for just a month or two?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Some of you are really dense and don't get it.

- Nobody is turning heel
- Randy Orton will be World Heavyweight Champion for a very long time
- There will be no more world titles going Christian's way
- Christian will be lucky if the re-match is booked on the PPV
- Christian is going right back down to the midcard until the day he retires.
- This main event *push* is over

This is such garbage and bullshit, but you know it's true. How can anybody on here be stupid enough to *TRUST* the WWE after what just transpired. Wake up and smell the baby oil. It's over.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I think it would be different if it happened to somebody who had already had a title reign or like The Miz who has had a legnthy one already. 

But for it to happen to Christian, who hasnt done anything bad (as far as backstage stuff goes) in 14 years, let alone that he is a 14 year veteran, is just in poor taste. You could tell on Sunday that he was so thrilled and emotional to win it. Only to have it taken away 2 days later? I'm sure in interviews he will say it was a thrill to hold it just for two days, but I'm sure inside he is torn up about it.

Again, it's the context in which this happened, not the angle or anything.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Christian's status in WWE will become like Benoit's, unfortunately. Back to midcard, bro. Atleast Benoit had a 4 month title reign.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I just had a flash back to how pissed off me and my mates were when Mick Foley kept getting screwed out of the title back in 1999 and how all together his reigns could be less credible reign than Christian's only reign. Even though Foleys first title win will always be remembered.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



VanHammerFan said:


> Some of you are really dense and don't get it.
> 
> - Nobody is turning heel
> - Randy Orton will be World Heavyweight Champion for a very long time
> ...


Well yeah. That's what I've been saying all along, there was never any sudden Vince epiphany when he realised he should give a title run to Christian. 
I was actually laughing after monday night raw because everyone was pissed that Cena is still champ. And I knew when he said he'd keep the belt until Wrestlemania, he meant it. I thought Smackdown would be different. Smackdown is my show after all. Sorry, was my show.

I'm not being melodramatic it's just I have no reason to watch either show any more.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> With rumours of Orton being a bit of a politician backstage, also that he agreed to move to SD under the condition that he was made World Champion, I'm not sure Orton is entirely blameless.


There's no proof Randy demanded the title in exchange for the draft its internet SPECULATION and of course there's "reports" he cried to Vince Randy Orton is the new IWC whipping boy, the net pops out anything to discredit Randy


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> There's no proof Randy demanded the title in exchange for the draft its internet SPECULATION and of course there's "reports" he cried to Vince Randy Orton is the new IWC whipping boy, the net pops out anything to discredit Randy


I'm sure Orton got tips from Flair and Triple H on how to play the game. It would be naive to think Orton doesn't use politics. Notice how Kofi swapped brands.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

So you're saying we'll have another fan-based feud. Morrison and R Truth, the only reason R-Truth lost his spot is because the crowd jeered him on into giving it away.


----------



## xxh346343 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

ratings should go up a little bit. people will tune in to watch christian get screwed.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



gaychild said:


> The only thing positive about Orton's title win is the shock value,but most people already read about this by the time Smackdown airs.


I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you here. Most people (outside of the IWC) don't read the spoilers. The average wrestling fan doesn't really think about this stuff outside of the two hours he spends watching it Monday and Friday and the three hours he spends on PPV's. The negative is that most wrestling fans don't care a whole lot about Christian and haven't since Edge and Christian split. To the great masses, Christian is another Marty Jannetty clone. It is only to the IWC that Christian is a great hero.

What he does have and has only been able to really display in the last few weeks (and on ECW) while in the WWE is a boatload of charisma, a slew of talent, and a professional work ethic. (Cue the "IMHO, Christian is highly over-rated anyway" smarks in 3...2...1...; btw, does anyone else feel like people are just being pretentious and smarmy when they start a post "IMHO"...I mean, really, if somebody started a verbal conversation with the words, "In my humble opinion....", you'd want to smack him.) The good news is that he's starting to show it and because of that and the Edge rub he's gotten recently he's starting to get some audience behind him. He's at that wonderful creative tipping point when he can shoot forth as a face and get the crowd really behind him or he can turn heel and the fans will really boo him out of the building (in a good way, not X-Pac heat). 

The WWE (and more importantly, the WWE fans) might have just given them the excuse. Besides, haven't people been saying since the draft that there are no top heels on Smackdown? Sheamus and Wade Barrett were the top rank of heels on the show coming out of the draft. They need a strong, number one heel to light the way anyway. Christian might just be perfect for that.

This is all, of course, "my humble opinion"....

wk


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Mike` said:


> Bullshit. The talk about Vince not thinking Christian is a credible champ makes me question if Vince even watches his own show. Christian got the biggest pop of the night when he won the title at Extreme Rules..


Much bigger reaction than their number one guy winning the top belt from the top heel.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

Russo booking at its finest. It undid all the good work from Extreme Rules, making Christian look 2nd rate, all for a cheap ratings spike. What happens if Orton gets injured?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



NoLeafClover said:


> You make a good point that we don't know where WWE will go with this now, and this could be a new angle for Christian.
> 
> However, I'm doubtful.* Vince hates Christian*, and that's the bottom line...well, cuz Vince said so.


He gave someone he hates the World Title? He let someone he hates go over a young heel they have been building up for months like 3/4 times in a row? Please.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



xxh346343 said:


> ratings should go up a little bit. people will tune in to watch christian get screwed.


That's exactly what I _don't_ want to see on a Friday, so no I won't.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

There are no positive about it. Orton'll win the rematch @ OTL with the oh so exciting RKO out of nowhere then go on to feud with Sheamus or Wade while Christian flounders in the midcard.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

You forgot the most obvious positive: Christian is no longer the World Champion.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

Excuses excuses. Bottom is you don't job the guy of a two-day reign to someone _who doesn't need to be champ._ There are other unpredictable ways to turn him heel while making him seem credible. If I'm Christian I'd walk out of the company out of protest like the WCW guys did in early 2000.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



xxh346343 said:


> ratings should go up a little bit. people will tune in to watch christian get screwed.


very much doubt that


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> With rumours of Orton being a bit of a politician backstage, also that he agreed to move to SD under the condition that he was made World Champion, I'm not sure Orton is entirely blameless.


Don't be a Christian mark. I have never heard from any (credible) ex-WWE wrestler that Orton politics a lot backstage. In fact, he has a very good reputation amongst wrestlers. Orton wouldn't even need to ask for the World Title, it makes sense to put the belt on him. He's tremendously over (way more over than Christian), so ofcourse will the show revolve around him.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



wacokid27 said:


> I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you here. Most people (outside of the IWC) don't read the spoilers. *The average wrestling fan doesn't really think about this stuff outside of the two hours he spends watching it Monday and Friday and the three hours he spends on PPV's. The negative is that most wrestling fans don't care a whole lot about Christian and haven't since Edge and Christian split. To the great masses, Christian is another Marty Jannetty clone. It is only to the IWC that Christian is a great hero.
> *
> What he does have and has only been able to really display in the last few weeks (and on ECW) while in the WWE is a boatload of charisma, a slew of talent, and a professional work ethic. (Cue the "IMHO, Christian is highly over-rated anyway" smarks in 3...2...1...; btw, does anyone else feel like people are just being pretentious and smarmy when they start a post "IMHO"...I mean, really, if somebody started a verbal conversation with the words, "In my humble opinion....", you'd want to smack him.) The good news is that he's starting to show it and because of that and the Edge rub he's gotten recently he's starting to get some audience behind him. He's at that wonderful creative tipping point when he can shoot forth as a face and get the crowd really behind him or he can turn heel and the fans will really boo him out of the building (in a good way, not X-Pac heat).
> 
> ...


All that highlighted, is rubbish.

Ok, im sorry I must have been deaf when I heard the biggest pop of the night for Christian winning the title at ER, and the reports of the fans chanting his name before and after the match on SD must be wrong too.

Dont try and fool yourself that the casual fan doesnt care about Christian, when they quite clearly do judging by the reactions he gets, and judging by the anger all over twitter, facebook and youtube. That is not the IWC, most of them are normal fans.

Marty Janetty clone my arse. What nonsense.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



soxfan93 said:


> You forgot the most obvious positive: Christian is no longer the World Champion.


And Orton is.

So again, where are the positives?


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

Christian will win it back at the next PPV due to interference from Barrett. Barrett/Orton feud for #1 contender while Christian is busy with Sheamus.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

gotta wait and see what happens.. ive always wanted christen to go heel but in that ladder match i actually realised hes probably the greatest face there right now. so not sure what i want to happen.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I can't believe there are WWE fanboys out there defending this crap. And you know what sucks? SD! actually sounded like a good show for the first time in...over a year? I saw it coming, but not right away. Put it on Mark Henry rather than Boreton.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jethro said:


> Don't be a Christian mark. I have never heard from any (credible) ex-WWE wrestler that Orton politics a lot backstage. In fact, he has a very good reputation amongst wrestlers. Orton wouldn't even need to ask for the World Title, it makes sense to put the belt on him. He's tremendously over (way more over than Christian), so ofcourse will the show revolve around him.


I think what pisses people off is that both Cena & Orton are world champions and really the rest of the WWE roster is dog shit compared to them.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jethro said:


> Don't be a Christian mark. I have never heard from any (credible) ex-WWE wrestler that Orton politics a lot backstage. In fact, *he has a very good reputation amongst wrestlers*. Orton wouldn't even need to ask for the World Title, it makes sense to put the belt on him. He's tremendously over (way more over than Christian), so ofcourse will the show revolve around him.


Erm....are you quite sure about that?


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> And Orton is.
> 
> So again, where are the positives?


The positive about Christian losing the title is that he lost the title. As long as it wasn't to a jobber, The Great Khali, or Hornswoggle, it was a positive.


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

There is not a positive side of this, 'cause they have already ruined Christian moment that he deserve it, he won it... either a new championship victory will arrange this


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> There's no proof Randy demanded the title in exchange for the draft its internet SPECULATION and of course there's "reports" he cried to Vince Randy Orton is the new IWC whipping boy, the net pops out anything to discredit Randy


hence the operative word being "RUMOURS".

If I said "Orton is a backstage politician, and in order to go to Smackdown he walked into Vince's office and demanded the title" then yeah, but chill out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

And now the speculation begins lol.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Jethro said:


> Don't be a Christian mark. I have never heard from any (credible) ex-WWE wrestler that Orton politics a lot backstage. In fact, he has a very good reputation amongst wrestlers. Orton wouldn't even need to ask for the World Title, it makes sense to put the belt on him. He's tremendously over (way more over than Christian), so ofcourse will the show revolve around him.


There was a report the other day that said he was a bit political, well respected but political all the same. And I go back to my use of the word "rumour", I'm getting rollicked like I've presented it as concrete fact here! It does make sense to have the belt on him yes, but at the same time, he's now what you could consider a WWE vet, so surely he could say to Vince/Creative "look guys, I think we should wait till Over The Limit" blah blah blah etc. etc. etc.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The killer in this situation is not that it was a 4 day reign I mean Foley,Kane,Hardy,Triple H and Taker has shorter reigns than christian it was that the way he lost the belt so easily made for me the most emotional moment in wrestling Since Eddie Benoit nothing and that makes me want to stop watching.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> And now the speculation begins lol.


I think what the problem is WWE is going to be the Cena & Orton show for many years to come and WWE will not do anything about unless that have no other choice.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Hey everyone you've all been waiting forever to see Christian as champion, but don't fucking blink or you'll miss it! But wait! Feast your eyes on another exciting episode of "Cena and Orton Beat Everyone Up!"


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



nukeinyourhair said:


> Hey everyone you've all been waiting forever to see Christian as champion, but don't fucking blink or you'll miss it! But wait! Feast your eyes on another exciting episode of "Cena and Orton Beat Everyone Up!"


The only other choice is to not watch WWE because Cena & Orton will pretty much be in the position for the next 3-5 years at least.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm not that surprised considering that Christian only got the title because of Edge's Retirement. 

But that said, this like "Ouch. They really have no faith in the guy" lol.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I am not the biggest fan of Christian. But when he won the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules, It felt like one of those moments like Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit had years ago. Thinking back the past 10 years with the blood, sweat, and tears he shed for that company. 10 years on the road, just like the other two I mentioned. For me, It was an amazing moment for him to finally reach the big one after all these years. It was emotional and I am so very happy for Christian. 

Then a couple days later on Smackdown, he dropped the title to Randy Orton whom as someone said in this thread, he did not need at this very moment. Randy is big enough as it is and for Christian to drop it days after the Extreme Rules PPV, I found that emotional, great moment tarnished and I'l tell you what, as a big fan of Orton and a small fan of Christian. I am absolutely discusted with the decision Vince has made because of his own beliefs. 

He has ruined the moment so many fans have waited for so long. He could of atleast waited untill the next PPV so he could hold it for a month and not look so weak but Nooooo.... 

Vince McMahon, I hope you're happy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I think they should have at least gave him a chance. Christian winning and having a 1 month title reign does not mean that Rany Orton will be in 2nd place. Supposedly Vince does not think Christian can draw which is questionable because Chritan while is Charismatic has never been superpushed like Cena or Randy. I just think it was refreshing to see a new World Champion whos name is not Cena, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Triple H and Edge.

I dont know about you but any new face supertar that get the chance to win the World title and is given a decent amount of time will be a hero of mine.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I don't remember what year it was but the 15 on 2 handicap match on Raw sealed it. Orton & Cena squashed the entire Raw roster. I was a fool to have faith that Vince would seriously push anyone other than those 2. Bottomline is: while it did have shock value, it deflated Christian's fan base that they have been building since his return in January. A total waste of everyone's time. Even IF this turns into a heel turn for Christian it was a waste. There were other more effective ways of turning Christian heel.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

To be frankly honest I would have prefered Christian to not have won the championship at all now,having it for two days is worse than losing in the first place. At least to me. Whats worse is that storylines are usually planned ahead of time, so Christian probably knew this was going to happen before the match at Extreme rules. 

Like everyone else I am also annoyed, hurt too, although I am not a big christian fan, he deserved better than that. I would sacrifice anything to know how christian is feeling about this... so what now? Christian goes back to being below midcard status again? 

I wouldnt be surprised to hear "You got screwed" chants next week


----------



## xxh346343 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

i think its important to remember that Christian has been wrestling alot longer then randy orton.so Christian needs to share some of the wealth and put young talents over and give them a shot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



Jethro said:


> He gave someone he hates the World Title? He let someone he hates go over a young heel they have been building up for months like 3/4 times in a row? Please.


i think edge was 100% responsible for the win, and i dont think they planned for him to win it.. just needed a transition from ER to this friday

there were no positives on smackdown


----------



## jnthnhll (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

A Orton-Christian feud would only last a few weeks. Since Chris Jericho was eliminated from Dancing with the Stars, i could see him coming back to Smackdown and feuding with Orton for the belt


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



xxh346343 said:


> i think its important to remember that Christian has been wrestling alot longer then randy orton.so Christian needs to share some of the wealth and put young talents over and give them a shot.




WHAT????????????????????????????????????????????? how about because he has been wrestling for a long time he deserves a reign!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***










:lmao

It is amusing some are so mad at Randy like he punted their puppies or something. He won a fake title in a pre determined match i doubt he's losing sleep over the internet people being up in arms over this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> I'm not that surprised considering that Christian only got the title because of Edge's Retirement.
> 
> But that said, this like "Ouch. They really have no faith in the guy" lol.


Why would they? He killed ECW and i'm pretty sure he appeared on NTX and look where that show is at.:lmao Christian=Show killer.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



xxh346343 said:


> i think its important to remember that Christian has been wrestling alot longer then randy orton.so Christian needs to share some of the wealth and put young talents over and give them a shot.


Yeah, because God forbid, Cena and Orton don't have enough title reigns already.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



W>C said:


> Why would they? He killed ECW and i'm pretty sure he appeared on NTX and look where that show is at.:lmao Christian=Show killer.


I hope you're joking.

Both those shows were long on thier dying knees before Christian was on them.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



W>C said:


> Why would they? He killed ECW and i'm pretty sure he appeared on NTX and look where that show is at.:lmao Christian=Show killer.


No doubt.

He wrestled on Velocity once. Guess where Velocity is now? Dead. How about when he worked the Backlash ppv in 2009. That show is dead too.

FUCK.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I can't believe people are actually defending this (sarcastically or not). This is a terrible booking decision, and if Christian ends up back in mid-card hell this will go down as one of the worst screwjobs in Wrestling history. 

That being said, *if the WWE capitalizes on Christians momentum and actually utilizes him as a full-time main event player*, and this is all just leading up to a storyline, then I applaud them for this epic swerve, and actually having people emotionally invested in the product for the first time in ages.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



RoughJustice said:


> I can't believe people are actually defending this (sarcastically or not). This is a terrible booking decision, and if Christian ends up back in mid-card hell this will go down as one of the worst screwjobs in Wrestling history.
> 
> That being said, *if the WWE capitalizes on Christians momentum and actually utilizes him as a full-time main event player*, *and this is all just leading up to a storyline, then I applaud them for this epic swerve, and actually having people emotionally invested in the product for the first time in ages*.


Absolutely, and I will gladly eat all of my words. But lets be honest, that is unlikely at best.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> It is amusing some are so mad at Randy like he punted their puppies or something. He won a fake title in a pre determined match i doubt he's losing sleep over the internet people being up in arms over this.


I like Christian, but i agree with this.

And the people who complain right now that Christian lost the title, are the same people who says that the titles dont mean anything anymore.

And to the people who say Vince hates Christian. Christian is Grand-Slam Champion, if that is what Vince does to the people he hates. I want him to hate me.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'll quote Jericho on why this reaction is over the top:



> Hey Internet...Im a heel. Heels lie, therefore if I say something boastfully and reneg on it, it's not an official stipulation. Smarten up!
> 
> Hello Internet experts. Allow me to explain something to u kiddies. Winning and losing means nothing if you do it properly. I would be happy to lose to every single one of you and watch your faces as I walk out of the arena with more heat than before. Watch and learn children. Sit back and let the real experts work our magic as we make u behave like the puppets that you are. Cheers!


Can you people please let the "experts work their magic" before jumping to conclusions? Hell, this storyline was probably Christian's idea!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

This is good news for America that we finally have taken the belt back away from Foreigners.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



nukeinyourhair said:


> Absolutely, and I will gladly eat all of my words. But lets be honest, that is unlikely at best.


Yeah, that would actually be an intelligent course of action and good booking, something that's generally absent from modern professional wrestling. 



> From Nodq.com:
> 
> "When news leaked online of the title change, fans bombarded WWE's official twitter account as well as the twitter account of Randy Orton.
> 
> ...


If the WWE doesn't capitalize on this and push Christian, or if it's actually not a storyline and Christian is just getting buried, then that's just a boneheaded move on their part.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> I'll quote Jericho on why this reaction is over the top:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you people please let the "experts work their magic" before jumping to conclusions? Hell, this storyline was probably Christian's idea!


It would be a brilliant storyline...but for that to happen, Vince would have to agree to it and be invested in Christian as a main-eventer, which I doubt is the case.

It would be brilliant though....Christian pitching a storyline in which he finally gets to the top, only to lose in his first title defense. As someone said before, it would invoke people to be emotionally invested in a storyline.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Burkarl said:


> and the people who complain right now that Christian lost the title, are the same people who says that the titles dont mean anything anymore.


...and I'm sure they don't mean anything in regards to drawing power really at this stage, it's just like a formal announcement that you're to consider this guy above the lower mid card. The fact christian somehow never even seriously contended made it look like he was being held back and therefore added meaning to his title pursuit.

Obviously the allure of that didn't really appeal to little jimmy, unfortunately.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



RoughJustice said:


> Yeah, that would actually be an intelligent course of action and good booking, something that's generally absent from modern professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> If the WWE doesn't capitalize on this and push Christian, or if it's actually not a storyline and Christian is just getting buried, then that's just a boneheaded move on their part.


Gotta love Orton owning the IWC and the Christian marks. Who gives a crap if he pisses off the internet fans. The people the WWE cares the most about are the people who don't take a predetermined sport way to seriously.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> Gotta love Orton owning the IWC and the Christian marks. Who gives a crap if he pisses off the internet fans. The people the WWE cares the most about are the people who don't take a predetermined sport way to seriously.


perfect example of the comunity going to shit... way to go, taking jabs at each other...


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Vince is a stupid, he doesn't see that for too much people Orton SUCKS!!!, and one of the reasons that he couldn't get more ratings and ppv buyrate, is because he don't know to choose his figures, and to put the real talent in the highest of the company


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> Gotta love Orton owning the IWC and the Christian marks. Who gives a crap if he pisses off the internet fans. The people the WWE cares the most about are the people who don't take a predetermined sport way to seriously.


Lol you are also part of the IWC my friend.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



nukeinyourhair said:


> It would be a brilliant storyline...but for that to happen, Vince would have to agree to it and be invested in Christian as a main-eventer, which I doubt is the case.
> 
> It would be brilliant though....Christian pitching a storyline in which he finally gets to the top, only to lose in his first title defense. As someone said before, it would invoke people to be emotionally invested in a storyline.


I'll happily admit that I was wrong if this goes nowhere. I just feel like there has to be a reason why they'd book it this way. To me, if they had no faith in Christian they'd have him hold it till the PPV and have him lose it cleanly to Orton there. Whereas now they can create a storyline out of the turmoil.

Smackdown and Raw are both lacking major angles at the moment, so I figure this could be the one for the SD side for the Summer. It's usually a time where they can be quite creative (eg. Jericho/Michaels, Nexus, Punk/Hardy). Maybe Christian is just getting straight up buried, but I want to watch it play out before I draw my conclusion.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> We all know what I'm talking about. Christian, having won the World Heavyweight Championship for the first time after 14 years on Sunday, loses his title to Randy Orton 2 days after having won it. Now the majority on here, youtube and just about everywhere (IWC) have been reacting badly to say the least (and in some cases, it's a major overreaction tbh). I was shocked at the news, very. However, I'm starting to see some positives. Now you can label me a troll if you want for not going nuts about this but here's how I see it.
> 
> Judging by everyone's reactions, no one expected a long reign so if Orton won at Over The Limit, it would have been predictable, but WWE shook things up by having the switch straight away. You can't argue that. They got controversial. Secondly, judging by the spoilers, we could be on for a Christian heel turn. The fans picked Orton as his opponent. Teddy Long was asked before the match whether it was fair to have Christian defend the title and the way Christian lost clean says to me that WWE have opened the door not only for a Christian heel turn but a feud over the World Heavyweight Championship with Randy Orton (this would also increase the chance of Christian having another title run which is good).
> 
> ...


I really hope they plan to keep Christian as a main-eventer. I really do. I will gladly eat all of my words, all of the rage I spewed out. If it was any other wrestler, I would be more willing to believe it....but it's Christian...it's a freaking miracle he got to be champion at all in the first place.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



DaBlueGuy said:


> This is good news for America that we finally have taken the belt back away from Foreigners.


Yes, because the last two were from Canada, and they held the belts for a combined 5 months. 

inb4Kane - He was born in Spain, but he's an American. Therefore, he doesn't really count.


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Hopefullty Jericho comes back and feuds with Orton, and takes the title


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> Gotta love Orton owning the IWC and the Christian marks. Who gives a crap if he pisses off the internet fans. The people the WWE cares the most about are the people who don't take a predetermined sport way to seriously.


You are the IWC dumbnuts,

Also, go on youtube, Twitter, Facebook and see how pissed people are at this decision, its not just the IWC. Those sites are full of casuals.

Its also not a sport.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I was going to watch Smackdown for the first time in a few months, but fuck it. They fail at satisfying the fans, big time.


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

pretty sure im done with WWE now


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I cant believe people actully sent Orton death threats because of this on his Twitter. What a world we live in that people are this wound up over a predetermined wrestling match. Your lives will go on. Jeez. Maybe Randy asked not to win the belt and let Christian run with it?

None of us are/were backstage so who knows? I did read where I guess it was after the taping ended Randy came back out and told the fans something like 'When you all go home just remember,Im Randy Orton,your new World Champion." which sounds kinda heelish. Plus hes got the beard now so maybe he'll be the one to turn? But again,get over this people.Its not the end of the world(yet).


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> You are the IWC dumbnuts,
> 
> Also, go on youtube, Twitter, Facebook and see how pissed people are at this decision, its not just the IWC. Those sites are full of casuals.
> 
> Its also not a sport.


Nope, those guys are all just pissed off members of the IWC abusing an organisation and performers that are entertaining you. All of the comments are incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I can see what's being said. A 2 day title reign sucks, no doubt about it, but it can still go somewhere. Having Christian distraught over losing the title so fast could help get him into the main event picture.
And now he's held the title, it's more than possible that he will again someday. He's 37, at that age it was his last chance to win the title for the first time maybe, but there's plenty of years for more runs and there are many examples in recent history, even in the whole youth movement in WWE, of older guys winning the title again (look at Kane for example). 
I think my main positive is that it's not definitely over for Christian, Vince probably doesn't like him enough to make him a permanent main eventer, so he's likely gonna be a transitional champion guy for the rest of his career.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Nope, those guys are all just pissed off members of the IWC abusing an organisation and performers that are entertaining you. All of the comments are incredibly disrespectful.


Attacking Orton's Twitter with vile messages renders their point moot, you can express a view without becoming an arsey prick using foul language. Some are acting like Orton has commited a serious crime against humanity here and thats reall going over the top:no:


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

And blaming Randy for all this is even dumber.He was just doing what he was told to do.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



mst3rulz said:


> And blaming Randy for all this is even dumber.He was just doing what he was told to do.


This is Orton we're talking about here. Logical thinking is not something his haters are known for.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Got that right.Ive seen shoes with more brains than them.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> This is Orton we're talking about here. Logical thinking is not something his haters are known for.


Shocked they didn't blame Randy for 9/11 the way its going.:no:


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I don't exactly understand how a heel turn for Christian would be good for him regardless of how they handle him. Either way, he still lost the world title in just two days...



Dropstorm said:


> I can see what's being said. A 2 day title reign sucks, no doubt about it, but it can still go somewhere. *Having Christian distraught over losing the title so fast could help get him into the main event picture.*
> And now he's held the title, it's more than possible that he will again someday. He's 37, at that age it was his last chance to win the title for the first time maybe, but there's plenty of years for more runs and there are many examples in recent history, even in the whole youth movement in WWE, of older guys winning the title again (look at Kane for example).
> I think my main positive is that it's not definitely over for Christian, Vince probably doesn't like him enough to make him a permanent main eventer, so he's likely gonna be a transitional champion guy for the rest of his career.


If you honestly think he's going to be in any title picture if he becomes a heel then your sadly mistakin. The only reason Vince gave him this title win was so that he could have his moment with Edge at the PPV and that was it. Other than that, I doubt we're going to ever see Christian win another world title in the WWE.


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I wish they would turn Orton heel now that he's to be the cornerstone of Smackdown. I love him as a face, don't get me wrong, but if they actually made some sort of decent storyline out of this such as: Christian finally wins the big one, loses it the same week to Orton who makes his turn. Orton is the heel to Christian's hopes and dreams of winning the big one, etc. I might actually care about that storyline and it puts value in the title again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



HuskyHarris said:


> hence the operative word being "RUMOURS".
> 
> If I said "Orton is a backstage politician, and in order to go to Smackdown he walked into Vince's office and demanded the title" then yeah, but chill out.


*yeah but can't you say that with anything you want to make up? "yeah but I qualified my statement by saying rumors!" 

Anyone can make anything up and call it a rumor.*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> You are the IWC dumbnuts,
> 
> *Also, go on youtube, Twitter, Facebook and see how pissed people are at this decision, its not just the IWC. Those sites are full of casuals.*
> 
> Its also not a sport.


*You do know those are part of the internet right? You know... the I in IWC?*


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Im sorry but Orton is clearly more marketable than Christian. Christian is plain as fuck :0


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Nobody here realises that Orton is approximately 1000x more over than Christian ever will be. Enjoy your smart business decision.

The casual fans will of forgotten about this in a month, and the company will be better off having someone as champion who can carry the show. The only people holding on to it are you all.

:lmao


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> Nobody here realises that Orton is approximately 1000x more over than Christian ever will be. Enjoy your smart business decision.
> 
> The casual fans will of forgotten about this in a month, and the company will be better off having someone as champion who can carry the show. The only people holding on to it are you all.
> 
> :lmao


nice trollin bro


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I agree that taking the Title off Christian less than a week after he won it was an awful decision, but this notion that Vince "hates" Christian is unfounded, ridiculous and childish. 

If Vince "hated" Christian, he wouldn't have made him a 9X Tag Team Champion, in a time when the Tag Titles actually mattered...

If Vince "hated" Christian, he wouldn't have hired him back from TNA and made him the top guy on ECW, when it was still at least semi-relevant.

If Vince "hated" Christian, he wouldn't have given him a World Title reign at all, let alone one that made him only the 11th Grand Slam Champion in history.

And finally, if Vince hated Christian he wouldn't be in WWE.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Mr. Every Night said:


> Im sorry but Orton is clearly more marketable than Christian. Christian is plain as fuck :0


Oh yeah. And Jack Swagger was? What about the Miz?
Clearly those guys were OVER right? 
Wrong. Christian is more over then Swagger and Miz ever were.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Roler42 said:


> nice trollin bro


Just telling people what they don't want to hear. Someone has to break this delusion that the IWC has that Christian was somehow the biggest draw in all of WWE history and that this is some sort of eternal injustice.

People are seriously acting as if this is the Montreal screw-job V2.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



psx71 said:


> Oh yeah. And Jack Swagger was? What about the Miz?
> Clearly those guys were OVER right?
> Wrong. Christian is more over then Swagger and Miz ever were.


Miz is massively over I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



psx71 said:


> Oh yeah. And Jack Swagger was? What about the Miz?
> Clearly those guys were OVER right?
> Wrong. Christian is more over then Swagger and Miz ever were.


Yeah, sorry to say. Orton looks like a Superstar, Swagger has an imposing physique, and The Miz is a media whore. Christian, for all the talent he has, looks plain. And for a media conglomerate like WWE, looks do matter.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> Just telling people what they don't want to hear. Someone has to break this delusion that the IWC has that Christian was somehow the biggest draw in all of WWE history and that this is some sort of eternal injustice.
> 
> People are seriously acting as if this is the Montreal screw-job V2.


here are some news for you my troll friend

the love for christian is because the guy has worked hard, he gave us funny segments, great promos, amazing matches, his run as a tag team with edge was great, you could tell both were going to do big

we don't think christian is the biggest draw ever, nor does vince, that's stupid to say, that's TNA level of stupid "oh he's the biggest draw ever, the competition is finished"

but what we do think is that the guy deserved at least 1 good championship reign, hell you could have just given him until the ppv to enjoy it

but taking it away in less than a week with no apperances other than his cameo on RAW? that's why people is pissed, i agree some took it over the top, but you should understand them, all we asked for was for 1 good title reign, not the third shortest (first being kane, second being jeff hardy)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> Miz is massively over I don't know what you're talking about.


He is now. Would you say the same before he won the MITB briefcase?

Clearly getting buried by the Big Show and losing the US title to Truth was a sign that the WWE was pushing him because he was getting over.....

Vince was pushing him because he was promoting the WWE 24/7. Not because he was getting over. He didn't get over until he won the title.

Christian on the other hand was never given the chance to get over. He gained fans purely based on his matches, and without any help at all from Vince.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Greatest twitter ever :lmao:

http://twitter.com/fuckyouorton


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Roler42 said:


> here are some news for you my troll friend
> 
> the love for christian is because the guy has worked hard, he gave us funny segments, great promos, amazing matches, his run as a tag team with edge was great, you could tell both were going to do big
> 
> ...


What you don't understand is that Vince doesn't owe ANYBODY ANYTHING. Just because you work hard for a company doesn't mean you automatically get a title.

By that logic Fit Finlay deserves a world title reign. You're living in the past. When was the last time Christian had a great match? And who was it against? I'm talking a match that was at least 4 stars.

Vince could of found any bullshit way to keep the title on Smackdown without having Christian winning the title, but I'm assuming he asked Christian if he wanted a title reign, albiet short, to keep it on Smackdown.

Same thing happened to CM Punk's first world title reign. Lost it without even defending it in a match. To Jericho. Which was what? *Smart business.*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yeah, sorry to say. Orton looks like a Superstar, Swagger has an imposing physique, and The Miz is a media whore. Christian, for all the talent he has, looks plain. And for a media conglomerate like WWE, looks do matter.


I'll say it again. Orton was given the chance in 2004. He actually is the superstar you see today mainly because Vince pushed him hard in Evolution and in 2006.

Swagger may have a good physique, but his character was bland as fuck when he was champ.

I won't argue with the Miz one. He deserved the title because he worked hard for it, albeit in a John Cena manner. He promoted the WWE 24/7.

Bullshit. Looks don't matter in this case. Christian and Edge basically have the same look. Rey Mysterio is small as f**k. And Sin Cara is getting over because of his talent, not because of his size.

Vince just doesn't believe in Christian at all. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Greatest twitter ever :lmao:
> 
> http://twitter.com/fuckyouorton


:lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Well at least everyone got what they wanted.. Christian got a World Champion reign... Orton is the new World Champion... everyone should be happy.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



jnthnhll said:


> A Orton-Christian feud would only last a few weeks. Since Chris Jericho was eliminated from Dancing with the Stars, i could see him coming back to Smackdown and feuding with Orton for the belt


Hes booked to play festivals this summer


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Yeah,great Twitter post.The guy couldnt even spell "pussy" right!Probably because like all Orton haters they never had any.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

The difference between Edge and Christian (they were in exactly the same boat at similar points in time) was that Edge had the Rated R Superstar thing. That period with Lita ascended him from mid-card to main event status. And kept him there. Despite the fact he stopped being interesting after his first 2-3 reigns.

Christian does not have that factor. He has never had that defining moment to make me, or the casual fans, give two shits about him. And to be honest it's too late now. He will never reach that level. He will forever be remembered as a forgettable champion. Just like 85% of Edge's title reigns were forgettable as well.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> What you don't understand is that Vince doesn't owe ANYBODY ANYTHING. Just because you work hard for a company doesn't mean you automatically get a title.[/B]


-The miz
-John cena
-Randy orton

need i say more?



Evolution said:


> You're living in the past


you're telling me this when the guy who was already 6+ times world champion got yet another championship, and i only talked about christian having a 1 month title reign, what? you actually think the company will go bankrupt if the guy gets 1 TITLE REIGN?




Evolution said:


> When was the last time Christian had a great match? And who was it against? I'm talking a match that was at least 4 stars


you asked for it:
Chris jericho vs christian: wrestlemania 20
Christian vs Jack swagger: Backlash 2009
Christian vs tommy dreamer: Night of champions 2009
any tag team match of edge and christian
Christian vs ADR: Extreme Rules 2011

and all those matches from the top of my head



Evolution said:


> Vince could of found any bullshit way to keep the title on Smackdown without having Christian winning the title, but I'm assuming he asked Christian if he wanted a title reign, albiet short, to keep it on Smackdown.


probably true, doesn't mean the fans are going to take it nicely (just because someone is supported doesn't mean they're blind marks, stop generalizing)



Evolution said:


> Same thing happened to CM Punk's first world title reign. Lost it without even defending it in a match. To Jericho. Which was what? *Smart business.*


if my memory doesn't fail... Ratings on RAW were dropping on every segment Randy orton was on during his most recent WWE title run

Cm punk got legit injured and had to legit vacate the title (wich lead to him getting punted)

Jericho is the only guy in the business who's willing to lose in order to put someone over, a quality that is preety rare nowadays, tell me when was the last time randy orton or john cena put someone over


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



The Monster's Boss said:


> Well at least everyone got what they wanted.. Christian got a World Champion reign... Orton is the new World Champion... everyone should be happy.


You know what? You are absolutely right.

The Peeps flat out sold their souls for a Christian World Championship win.

We sold our souls to the devil (literally).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



mst3rulz said:


> Yeah,great Twitter post. *The guy couldnt even spell "pussy" right! *Probably because like all Orton haters they never had any.


LMAO!!! That account is pure comedy.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> The difference between Edge and Christian (they were in exactly the same boat at similar points in time) was that Edge had the Rated R Superstar thing. That period with Lita ascended him from mid-card to main event status. And kept him there. Despite the fact he stopped being interesting after his first 2-3 reigns.
> 
> Christian does not have that factor. He has never had that defining moment to make me, or the casual fans, give two shits about him. And to be honest it's too late now. He will never reach that level. He will forever be remembered as a forgettable champion. Just like 85% of Edge's title reigns were forgettable as well.


His rise as Captain Charisma in 2005 was getting him there, even at a faster pace than Edge banging Lita, till they pulled the plug on it and jobbed him out on Smackdown. But anyway, I'm not looking to argue. I'm just happy Christian won a World Title in the WWE.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I really didn't want to put Orton in the same category as John Cena but after what has gone down the past 24 hours. He is now basically the second John Cena.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Greatest twitter ever :lmao:
> 
> http://twitter.com/fuckyouorton


Okay, who's the WF user that owns that twitter account?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Azuran said:


> Okay, who's the WF user that owns that twitter account?


:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Roler42 said:


> -The miz
> -John cena
> -Randy orton
> 
> need i say more?


They are the future though, they were a lot younger than Christian was when they got their first title, and like I said, Vince didn't HAVE to give them a title. At the end of the day it's up to him. They all represent something to the company as well. Miz - constant media attention, Cena - The babyface of the era and Orton - Seems to be the face that the older, male fans respond to. Where is Christian's niche? Apart from the IWC because Punk already has that covered imo.



> you're telling me this when the guy who was already 6+ times world champion got yet another championship, and i only talked about christian having a 1 month title reign, what? you actually think the company will go bankrupt if the guy gets 1 TITLE REIGN?


He was already an established champion yes, and if you saw where I was going with my argument you'd know that I wasn't questioning whether Christian would of been a good choice for a champion at SOME point, but definitely not now. Sympathy reigns suck. And that's all that this was. If Edge didn't have to retire, he would of never gotten anywhere NEAR that title.



> you asked for it:
> Chris jericho vs christian: wrestlemania 20
> Christian vs Jack swagger: Backlash 2009
> Christian vs tommy dreamer: Night of champions 2009
> ...


lol this is my point exactly. I asked for a list of Christians great matches, and you give me that? ER match was average at best, tag matches with Edge are years ago and Wrestlemania 20 was in 2004. None of those matches have made a "must-see" list I have ever read. Except probably Edge/Christian ladder/TLC tag matches which were back in the early 00's. He isn't a good wrestler anymore, Edge was always the better in-ring worker of the two.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> lol this is my point exactly. I asked for a list of Christians great matches, and you give me that? ER match was average at best, tag matches with Edge are years ago and Wrestlemania 20 was in 2004. None of those matches have made a "must-see" list I have ever read. Except probably Edge/Christian ladder/TLC tag matches which were back in the early 00's. He isn't a good wrestler anymore, *Edge was always the better in-ring worker of the two.*


laugh out fucking loud. 

At no point was Edge EVER the same caliber ring worker as Christian. Fuck, go compare Edge's first WWF match Christian's first WWF match.

Christian can pull a 3 1/2 star match working Zeke fucking Jackson with no gimmicks attached. Christian can work any type of style for any wrestler. Nobody wrestles the WWE style better than Christian. Even Vince would admit that and that's why Christian will have a job with the E for as long as he wants. He can work a wide range of guys, can teach new guys WWE style, and can put guys over.

Edge has NEVER worked a 4 star singles match that was not a gimmick match.

Why the fuck are you even talking about Edge anyway?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> The difference between Edge and Christian (they were in exactly the same boat at similar points in time) was that Edge had the Rated R Superstar thing. That period with Lita ascended him from mid-card to main event status. And kept him there. Despite the fact he stopped being interesting after his first 2-3 reigns.
> 
> Christian does not have that factor. He has never had that defining moment to make me, or the casual fans, give two shits about him. And to be honest it's too late now. He will never reach that level. He will forever be remembered as a forgettable champion. Just like 85% of Edge's title reigns were forgettable as well.


2005 says hello...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snDAiObW--I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzzsiVhAp8s&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7ebFr0DNdk&NR=1

What I notice in these videos, Christian doesn´t know when to shut up. He always interrupts the fans when a Christian chant is about to break out.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

I don't think it was completely negative. It does add that element of unpredictability to the whole thing, and let's be honest, Christian was doomed from the start. It's pretty much a fucking miracle he even got the title for two days.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

2005 may say hello but it's 2011 now.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> 2005 may say hello but it's 2011 now.


I think it would be fair to give Christan a chance with the belt but instead we now have the "Cena & Orton" show which the possibly of it not ending until Summerslam at the earliest


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> 2005 may say hello but it's 2011 now.


You said the casual fans NEVER gave two shits about him. Yet as a heel he was more over than Cena and Batista with large parts of the crowd. Peeps signs everywhere in the crowd, but instead of giving him the ball, they killed his heat. Vince can´t be wrong. Batista and Cena were his babies.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Roler42 said:


> here are some news for you my troll friend
> 
> the love for christian is because the guy has worked hard, he gave us funny segments, great promos, amazing matches, his run as a tag team with edge was great, you could tell both were going to do big
> 
> ...


Actually, Dolph's title reign was the shortest, not Kane so then Christian would have the 4th shortest title reign but nonetheless you bring a good point. It's pretty fucked up to have Christian's reign so ridiculously short. Maybe even Christian is happy enough to even have won the title at all but it's just undeniably fucked up that his reign was so short.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Greatest twitter ever :lmao:
> 
> http://twitter.com/fuckyouorton


As fun as that page is swearing and hurling insults like a 12 year old isnt getting the "we're unhappy with the booking decision" message across. Why should Vince even bother reading them when its typed like a 12 year old having a hissy fit? Resorting to this type of language isn't helping matters at all it just makes them come across as a douche.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



rcc said:


> Greatest twitter ever :lmao:
> 
> http://twitter.com/fuckyouorton


Wow... Well... There's always that one person who overreacts at shit...

Blaming it on Orton when we don't even know the full story about what was behind Christian losing the belt is not real smart at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



> I cant believe people actully sent Orton death threats because of this on his Twitter. What a world we live in that people are this wound up over a predetermined wrestling match.


Being pissed off is one thing but to send him death threats shows how pathetic some "fans" are all over this situation:no:


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Its good to know even the mentally retarded can use Twitter like that guy showed.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

I'm new here and I just realized how many DBZ fans are on this board. It's ok I'm one to. LOL. Anyway, as much as I like Randy, it's kinda B.S. that they screwed Christian over. He definitely deserved the title. I honestly thought him and Randy would make a great team on Smackdown.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Called it, I knew Vince giving him the belt was some sympathy type crap just because Edge had to retire. Just like when Eddie died they gave it to Rey.

If this really was a way to fuck over Christian and shut us up then Vince is full of shit. I mean the dude was crying, he walked up to you and hugged you. 

Come on, would a one month reign really have been that bad?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Simply Flawless said:


> As fun as that page is swearing and hurling insults like a 12 year old isnt getting the "we're unhappy with the booking decision" message across. Why should Vince even bother reading them when its typed like a 12 year old having a hissy fit? Resorting to this type of language isn't helping matters at all it just makes them come across as a douche.


Well....12-year-olds *are* the target audience.....


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*

That's taking it to far. Grown ass men getting mad and sending death threats to a wrestler. Wow.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

Looks like a good ending to the match, but that is irrelevant.

2 days Vince, you gave him 2 fucking days as champion. For shame. 
:cussin::angry::cuss:

I think Clark Griswold's rant from Christmas Vacation is warranted.


> I want﻿ to look him in the eye and tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licken, dirt-eatin, in-bred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is...hallelujah! holy shit! Where's the Tylenol!


There, that feels better.


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Now do you people see what happens when you have faith in Vince and the WWE creative team. You get punished for it. Vince has punished all the fans for having faith in them. He just punked everyone and whats worse is that he made you pay $40 for him to punk you. Let this be a lesson that Vince does not care what you think cause in the end he'll do what he wants and thinks will work. Jerry Lawler vs Cole 3 happening should be a testament to that. So just smile and take it how Vince gives it to ya


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



ElTerrible said:


> You said the casual fans NEVER gave two shits about him. Yet as a heel he was more over than Cena and Batista with large parts of the crowd. Peeps signs everywhere in the crowd, but instead of giving him the ball, they killed his heat. Vince can´t be wrong. Batista and Cena were his babies.


Once again, pushing Cena and Batista over Christian in 2005 was absolutely the right thing to do and even the biggest of Christian marks has to see that.

EDIT - Holy fuck at that twitter page. That kid has psychopath written all over him lol. Randy just might have to whip out his gun collection and shoot his ass. :lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Starbuck said:


> Once again, pushing Cena and Batista over Christian in 2005 was absolutely the right thing to do and even the biggest of Christian marks has to see that.
> 
> EDIT - Holy fuck at that twitter page. That kid has psychopath written all over him lol. Randy just might have to whip out his gun collection and shoot his ass. :lmao


Yeah, pushing those guys off a cliff.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

LOL at Randy using the Angle Slam regularly.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



nawleans_manbeast said:


> Now do you people see what happens when you have faith in Vince and the WWE creative team. You get punished for it. Vince has punished all the fans for having faith in them. He just punked everyone and whats worse is that he made you pay $40 for him to punk you. Let this be a lesson that Vince does not care what you think cause in the end he'll do what he wants and thinks will work. Jerry Lawler vs Cole 3 happening should be a testament to that. So just smile and take it how Vince gives it to ya


That last part sounded like rape...very creepy, cause it fits the situation.

Side Note: This makes me glad I streamed that PPV, I know better than to pay for any other WWE PPV besides Mania no matter who good the card may seem.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*









McMahon's face after the 1,2,3.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Just rewatched the Christian/Rio match. What a great moment it was to see Christian pull down the title. The emotion on his face as well as Edges is so damn real you can feel it.

For me, this tops Benoit/Eddie because whenever I look back at Benoit/Eddie I can't help but not feel as excited due to what happened with Benoit in his life. Benoit is the one who takes away from that moment because of his actions.

In Christians case it is Vince and the WWE booking team who has taken a bit away from Christians moment, but nothing to do with Christians actions. Screw Vince and the WWE bookers, just enjoy the fact that Christian finally did it and that moment cannot be taken away from him and Edge.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Credit: F4WOnline.com

- Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.

from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



morris3333 said:


> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> - Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.
> 
> from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


I suspect they were laughing while high fiving each other and shouting something along the lines of "They bought it!!"

And I mean that both ways, fans bought the PPV and they bought that Vince actually saw Christian as a legit top champion.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



morris3333 said:


> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> - Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.
> 
> from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


If that's true, they must not even bother following the product they put out.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



morris3333 said:


> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> - Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.
> 
> from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


There you go Christian marks. I'm sure he'll be champion again sooner rather than later.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



morris3333 said:


> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> - Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.
> 
> from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


what exactly did the wwe expect fan reactions to be ???

you have christian who worked his ass off for 13 years finally win the title in an awesome moment with edge only 2 lose it 2 days later to a guy who already has 7 title reigns and buries everybody he feuds with, besides the fact he is boring as shit.

im not a big christian fan, but the bottom line is he deserved way better than this and thats why so many fans are upset at the way wwe treated him . even non christian fans are upset because at least with christian being champion it was something different and fresh . now we have orton and cena as champions and the wwe feels stale as fuck ....

im actually very happy with how many ppl are upset about this because maybe wwe will get the message on both fronts . wishful thinking but maybe theyll realize how they mistreated christian and how they need to try other main eventers besides for shoving orton and cena down our throats.

imo, the fact that wwe is " shocked" just shows how out of touch they are with what the fans really want....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

im glad many are upset and many arent going the root of some as saying he didnt deserve it or i dont care about him or whatever. Christian has busted his ass for over a decade and this isnt a William Regal or Mark Henry thing Christian has run with whatever they gave him and never did something stupid. he left cuz staying in wwe wasnt right for him cuz he was so over yet they never pulled the trigger. WWE should have known how the crowd react. They must be stupid and dont see the shit they put out. Cena gets booed so much do they even know why. I dont wanna watch Randy RKO everyone and win matches with thee RKO out of nowhere like he always does now. Its always out of nowhere.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Well, at least WWE knows that they have pissed off a decent portion of the fan base.

They won't do anything about it, but at least they aren't blind anymore to how beloved and revered Christian is by the fans.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

It's funny, too, because as people have mention, Cena is only over with a portion of the crowd. Adding to that the fact that Orton's face run with the title on Raw had poor ratings and, honestly, a poor show quality, it really makes me wonder if Vince just hears the cheering in his head.

I can't fucking wait for Hunter to take over. He said in a recent interview that Kharma and Sin Cara are his pet projects, and that speaks volumes about his booking philosophy: that he's willing to take a chance with people who have a different look. In all honesty, it just seems to me like Vince is out of touch.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***

He came back march 2009, spent a year on ecw, went to midcard, got injured, became edges friend, and after all the crap he finally prevails, yet he has to defend it to orton after and lose, what the fuck.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

One thing I want to add, if Christian and Orton are set to feud, both men should remain face for the good of the SD Roster. I don't care how they do it, I don't care if Christian's popularity pales in comparison to Orton but for the good of the heel heavy SD roster, both these men should remain face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



el dandy said:


> Well, at least WWE knows that they have pissed off a decent portion of the fan base.
> 
> They won't do anything about it, but at least they aren't blind anymore to how beloved and revered Christian is by the fans.


I don't think they ever were, it's just that they don't care. Overness only gets you somewhere if Vince McMahon can tolerate you. Like I said before, Rob Van Dam was 20 times more over than Orton is now during any point of his career and he got absolutely nowhere except for a token reign similar to Christian when they brought back ECW, although it was at least somewhat respectable.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I don't think they ever were, it's just that they don't care. Overness only gets you somewhere if Vince McMahon can tolerate you. Like I said before, Rob Van Dam was 20 times more over than Orton is now during any point of his career and he got absolutely nowhere except for a token reign similar to Christian when they brought back ECW, although it was at least somewhat respectable.


That's the part about WWE that always bothered me. At least the NWA had a council that decided these things. Ultimately, the creative team's decisions are all subject to be nixed by Vince, which honestly, is detrimental to the product.

It's too bad nobody stands up to him. *sigh*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> That's the part about WWE that always bothered me. At least the NWA had a council that decided these things. Ultimately, the creative team's decisions are all subject to be nixed by Vince, which honestly, is detrimental to the product.
> 
> It's too bad nobody stands up to him. *sigh*


In WWE you have no voice, you're Vince's puppet and he'll move you any way he wants.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> In WWE you have no voice, you're Vince's puppet and he'll move you any way he wants.


Stone cold steve austin don't give a damn who you are, he will grab you by the balls. 

More people need to step up and tell vince what they think, what can suceed


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Most people also forget that at one point, Stone Cold walked away from WWE and Vince's bullshit. Correlation?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dirty Dan said:


> Stone cold steve austin don't give a damn who you are, he will grab you by the balls.
> 
> More people need to step up and tell vince what they think, what can suceed


This isn't some Tough Enough bullshit motivational deal.

The business is not the same as 1996 and it is not the same Vince McMahon by all accounts.

If Vince doesn't want you to succeed, you WILL NOT SUCCEED.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



wwefanatic89 said:


> That's taking it to far. Grown ass men getting mad and sending death threats to a wrestler. Wow.


It's not as bad as that idiot who threatened to blow up WWE headquarters because they released Mickie James.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

For us Christian fans out there say that Christian does not win the title again (which is very likely) does the fact that he had a 2 day BS title reign take away from the moment of watching him finally win the big one?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *SPOILER ALERT* The positives of what happens on Smackdown this Friday*



kobra860 said:


> It's not as bad as that idiot who threatened to blow up WWE headquarters because they released Mickie James.


Oh, once Friday comes I expect Titan Towers to be a red alert for a day or two.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Dude it's 2011, those type of guys are not around anymore. Despite how "tough" a lot of these wrestlers will claim to be practically NONE of them will step up to Vince and tell him off.

Oh sure when they get released they'll run their mouth like a waterfall, but while they're there? You might as well compare it to holding a loaded gun to your head and trying to pull the trigger.

9 times out of 10...you wont do it.

Only people that will tell Vince off are Taker and probably HBK. Jericho and Punk *maybe* and Triple H will be running things in the future, all he has to do is wait.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> That's the part about WWE that always bothered me. At least the NWA had a council that decided these things. Ultimately, the creative team's decisions are all subject to be nixed by Vince, which honestly, is detrimental to the product.
> 
> It's too bad nobody stands up to him. *sigh*


Maybe someone should. Look at Morrison, it's been reported that Vince thinks of him as a pansy in real life and therefore doesn't think of him as a tough guy in the ring. Because of that, unless he sticks up to Vince, doesn't matter how over he gets, he isn't getting a title run. 

Also, I don't know whether this has been said or not, but couldn't Orton have told Vince to keep the title on Christian till Over the Limit? Doesn't Orton think taking the title away at this stage from Christian is a bad idea or maybe doesn't he care or not have enough say to change the decision? 

Or are we collectively being trolled as part of a much bigger angle? I doubt it, but i'm not going to 100% rule it out. I mean, I didn't think Christian would win the title in the first place.....


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Lucasade said:


> Maybe someone should. Look at Morrison, it's been reported that Vince thinks of him as a pansy in real life and therefore doesn't think of him as a tough guy in the ring. Because of that, unless he sticks up to Vince, doesn't matter how over he gets, he isn't getting a title run.
> 
> Also, I don't know whether this has been said or not, but couldn't Orton have told Vince to keep the title on Christian till Over the Limit? Doesn't Orton think taking the title away at this stage from Christian is a bad idea or maybe doesn't he care or not have enough say to change the decision?
> 
> Or are we collectively being trolled as part of a much bigger angle? I doubt it, but i'm not going to 100% rule it out. I mean, I didn't think Christian would win the title in the first place.....


In all honesty, I think a lot of top players in the WWE have lost sight of one of the main principles of wrestling: If you want to get over, make the other guy look good. Orton doesn't strike me as the type of person to go against what Vince wants when it directly benefits him.

I could be wrong, but that's just the feeling that I get. Like I said before, I just want Hunter to take over. :no:


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Has it ever for once cross you guys mind that Christian agreed to this angle? I mean it isn't out the question. Maybe him winning the title at Extreme Rules and losing it two days later to Orton was all part of the plan?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



wwefanatic89 said:


> Has it ever for once cross you guys mind that Christian agreed to this angle? I mean it isn't out the question. Maybe him winning the title at Extreme Rules and losing it two days later to Orton was all part of the plan?


It depends on how things turn out. If he eventually wins it back in the next couple of months then yes he most likely agreed. If he doesn't win it back then he got royally screwed.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



morris3333 said:


> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> - Dave Meltzer reports that people in WWE were "shocked" over how angry and emotional people got about Christian losing the World Title to Randy Orton which airs this Friday on Smackdown.
> 
> from : http://nodq.com/wwe/306561380.shtml


I rarely get worked up over anything involving the WWE, most of the really stupid things that happen that involve booking that get people frustrated I usually just say something along the lines of "This is some TNA shit" and laugh at it, but this is ridiculous. If this is true and uppers in WWE didn't expect this kind of reaction, then fuck them and their inability to pay any attention at all to their product. 

Christian winning the title has been one of the best moments in WWE in years. For one, it was after a great match, two the emotion from both Christian and Edge and the crowd was fantastic. Who else has gotten that kind of positive reaction from winning the title lately?

I fully expected Christian to drop the title to Orton at Over The Limit, and I would have been okay with that, but a two day reign is really disrespectful to someone who has worked hard for so long and is that over with all kinds of fans, young, old, and IWC, plus I despise hotshoting titles in the first place. Poor guy probably didn't even get to go home with the belt or work a single house show with it.

I thought Extreme Rules was a solid pay per view, and after wards I was really excited for the upcoming months in WWE, the draft had switched up the rosters and Smackdown was looking like it was going to have a fresh main event scene for a bit. As of now it looks like my optimism was childish. Raw was fucking god awful this week and Christian is robbed of the title. If Orton and Christian can have a solid program over the next 3-4 months then I'll feel better about this turn of events, but right now I have a sour taste in my mouth and hope to see things play out for the best.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



wwefanatic89 said:


> Has it ever for once cross you guys mind that Christian agreed to this angle? I mean it isn't out the question. Maybe him winning the title at Extreme Rules and losing it two days later to Orton was all part of the plan?


Well, it's not like he has much say in it anyway. He doesn't have the same pull like the huge stars (Orton, Cena, HHH, etc.). He has to go with whatever he's told to do so. Also, it is very likely that the idea to pull the title away from him came AFTER he won the title. We're all just hoping that Christian will at least get one good run with the title after this fiasco.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



wwefanatic89 said:


> Has it ever for once cross you guys mind that Christian agreed to this angle? I mean it isn't out the question. Maybe him winning the title at Extreme Rules and losing it two days later to Orton was all part of the plan?


If it's a plan it sure as hell is a crappy one.

We'll find out if Christian really got fucked over if he never gets that belt back and fades into the mid-card never to be seen again.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

http://nodq.com/wwe/306550599.shtml

NoDQ is also saying that the original plan was to have Alberto win at ER and drop the title to Orton 2 days later, which might've been preferable, honestly. I don't know how I feel about it, but I do feel slightly better knowing they were going to put it on Orton all along, immediately following the PPV.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> http://nodq.com/wwe/306550599.shtml
> 
> NoDQ is also saying that the original plan was to have Alberto win at ER and drop the title to Orton 2 days later, which might've been preferable, honestly. I don't know how I feel about it, but I do feel slightly better knowing they were going to put it on Orton all along, immediately following the PPV.


If that is legit, that does NOT make me feel better, lol. 

Cause they at first wanted screw the guy who should've won that belt at Mania (which I believe he didnt because WWE found out Edge was retiring and wanted him to do it as champion)

People probably would've been less mad if it was ADR, but still pissed. 

And I honestly believe Orton plays a big part in all this anger. I mean the most deserving guy for 6 years loses his belt to the guy who's had back to back boring title reigns and who's been champion a bunch of times already.

My god the only person that would've been worse is Cena. Guarantee if he was in place of Orton Titan Towers would've been in ashes by now.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> NoDQ is also saying that the original plan was to have Alberto win at ER and drop the title to Orton 2 days later, which might've been preferable, honestly. I don't know how I feel about it, but I do feel slightly better knowing they were going to put it on Orton all along, immediately following the PPV.



I actually think that having ADR lose the title to Orton instead of Christian would have been worse. ADR is the type of guy who needs to be built up credibility wise, so having him have a 2 day first reign would have hurt him.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Orton's Twitter responses are pretty funny, even if I am still legit pissed.

http://twitter.com/#!/randyorton


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Not that things said on Twitter count for much but here is a reply from Orton to someone regarding the obvious.

@RandyOrton
Randy Orton
@LeonKFox I'm def a fan of Capt Charisma. I always have great matches against him. I look forward to his rematch.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Even Google knows what's up:


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

The big difference between putting it on ADR for two days versus Christian is that ADR's career isn't being punctuated by a shitty title reign, and he would've been certain to bounce back, had the writers spun it properly. Christian... will have trouble.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



kobra860 said:


> Even Google knows what's up:


Fuck that is brilliant! :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

All I know is that this Era of Orton on Smackdown has gotten off the absolute worst start possible. It will no doubt recover obviously, but it started off on a terrible note for the WWE. 

They thought they would just take the belt off of this midcarder after 2 days and give it to Orton. *All* the fans will love it, Orton will be World Champion, Cena will be WWE Champion, and everyone in Creative will all just be happy school girls with shiny new vibrators and they're all just grinning.

WRONG. 

Christian may be a midcarder, but he's *OUR MIDCARDER*. You can pull this shit with Dolph Ziggler, but you can't fuck with a guy like Christian and not expect 13 years worth of loyal fans to lash out.

WWE knows they pissed off a fuck load of fans. I mean they posted a Christian article on Facebook 45 minutes ago and already has 1250 fans raising hell and shitting on the WWE under that articles comment section. Mix that in with the last 24 hour harassment on Twitter and Facebook and WWE knows they *inadvertently* pissed people off. Worst part is that it's not even Friday. 

Again, they won't do shit about it and nor do I expect them to. But the fact that they are genuinely shocked at the backlash and how vehemently fans have objected makes me think Gorilla position is sound proof and makes me think Vince is as senile as Oakland Raider's owner Al Davis


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Graywolf727 said:


> Not that things said on Twitter count for much but here is a reply from Orton to someone regarding the obvious.
> 
> @RandyOrton
> Randy Orton
> @LeonKFox I'm def a fan of Capt Charisma. I always have great matches against him. I look forward to his rematch. *So i can RKO him out of nowhere inside 2min and send him back to Superstars!*


Fixed.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

What the fuckk?.. I didnt read any spoilers.. but out of curiosity i opened this thread, and i am glad i did, i hate unpleasant surprises.. Vince can fuck him self, this is so stupid.. this sucks.. truly does.. Giving a title for 2 days to someone like christian is a fuckin disgrace! Fuck WWE!

And fuck Orton too.. after a good match at ER, and the emotional celebration with Edge, they made him lose the title on Smackdown.. Why the fuck they couldn't wait for next ppv... I hope they turn Christian heel by the next ppv and make him win it back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Strangely enough, Christian is still officially listed as WHC on WWE.com. WWE.com ALWAYS spoils the world title changing on a SmackDown taping, so I'm surprised they aren't doing it this time especially because it's Orton winning the belt and they're trying to make him the top guy.

WWE technically could if they wanted to, and I would hope that after seeing all this reaction, they would edit the tapings so that Orton only becomes #1 contender if he wins, and WWE just has Orton win it at the PPV, although that's not what they're going to do in a million years, but it would at least do something to quell this massive backlash.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Randy Orton vs. Christian 2 is going to happpen....it better happen...gawd damnit:no:


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I really hope all this hate mail continues, and even increases after Fridays broadcast. I want the WWE to squirm, and second guess their decision making. If the IWC ever had a chance to influence WWE's booking its right now. I've never seen so many people upset at a decision before. This is great stuff.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> The big difference between putting it on ADR for two days versus Christian is that ADR's career isn't being punctuated by a shitty title reign, and he would've been certain to bounce back, had the writers spun it properly. Christian... will have trouble.


Exactly. Ziggler's crappy reign (if it even counts) won't effect him if they ever want him to hold a title again. Jeff Hardy's brief title win before Punk stole it didn't effect him because he won it back later (and it was part of an angle which built up Punk). Hell, even Kane has had a decent reign since his 24 hour reign. ADR would of been fine, because it's obvious he will be a major player in the years to come. Unless Christian wins it back cleanly or turns heel and wins it back, him holding the title for 2 days, although i'm still over the moon he won it in the first place, is one majorly crazy ass booking decision. 

It's not like Drew McIntrye won the title, the fans, even the casuals care about Christian.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Christian Miztake said:


> I really hope all this hate mail continues, and even increases after Fridays broadcast. I want the WWE to squirm, and second guess their decision making. If the IWC ever had a chance to influence WWE's booking its right now. I've never seen so many people upset at a decision before. This is great stuff.


They went apeshit after the Daniel Bryan release so IWC has had influence before.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/arti...spoiler-129391
> 
> As many of you may now know, the top story on the internet today is the fact that Randy Orton defeated Christian at the Smackdown taping last night to become the new World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> ...


First off, I have to say that I want a percentage for them basically taking my own argument

Secondly, the thing with people saying no one wants to see Orton is that people want to see him as the champ. Casuals want to see him, they buy his merch, pop hard for everything he does, order ppvs, and get behind him. They put the money into what he does which is all that does and should matter to WWE since they are a business, not some bullshit charity organization or plain wrestling show whose network or sponsors is content with bad ratings. Christian and his fanbase which is largely internet guys are the same ones who are too cool to buy and wear WWE shirts, say well no one watched ECW so why should I when he was at the top, and rather watch streams so if you want to blame anyone for Christian not being a top guy or having a case to be called marketable on his own, look no further than some of yourselves who say how dare they do this to our guy, without ever truly supporting him how he needed to be supported.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> First off, I have to say that I want a percentage for them basically taking my own argument
> 
> Secondly, the thing with people saying no one wants to see Orton is that people want to see him as the champ. Casuals want to see him, they buy his merch, pop hard for everything he does, order ppvs, and get behind him. They put the money into what he does which is all that does and should matter to WWE since they are a business, not some bullshit charity organization or plain wrestling show whose network or sponsors is content with bad ratings. Christian and his fanbase which is largely internet guys are the same ones who are too cool to buy and wear WWE shirts, say well no one watched ECW so why should I when he was at the top, and rather watch streams so if you want to blame anyone for Christian not being a top guy or having a case to be called marketable on his own look no further than some of yourselves.


Christian's merch sold out after his title win. The pop when he won was ridiculous, the pop when he came out during the Smackdown taping was apparently unreal too. And when Randy won the title, for the most part, it was a confused silence. 

I have no problem with Randy Orton being the face of the Smackdown brand, we all understand that it's just business and that's how it goes. _But taking the title off one of the hardest working guys on the roster, who also happens to be a fan favorite, and currently riding the biggest wave of momentum of his career two days after his title victory, is just fucking stupid._ Christian could have easily carried the belt for a month, and established himself as the #2 face that he is, and then dropped the belt via Triple threat or 4 way. Instead the WWE decided to shove Randy Orton down our throats as usual. Even the casuals are choked about this.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> First off, I have to say that I want a percentage for them basically taking my own argument
> 
> Secondly, the thing with people saying no one wants to see Orton is that people want to see him as the champ. Casuals want to see him, they buy his merch, pop hard for everything he does, order ppvs, and get behind him. They put the money into what he does which is all that does and should matter to WWE since they are a business, not some bullshit charity organization or plain wrestling show whose network or sponsors is content with bad ratings. Christian and his fanbase which is largely internet guys are the same ones who are too cool to buy and wear WWE shirts, say well no one watched ECW so why should I when he was at the top, and rather watch streams so if you want to blame anyone for Christian not being a top guy or having a case to be called marketable on his own, look no further than some of yourselves who say how dare they do this to our guy, without ever truly supporting him how he needed to be supported.


WHAT!?

We, and casuals didnt support him? Do you not hear the reaction he gets? Did you not hear the pop he got when he won at ER? Do you not think they were casual fans? Did you read the report of the reaction he got on SD this week? Are they not casual fans? What about the pure anger all over FB, Youtube and Twitter, are many of those not casual fans?

Please dont make excuses for Vince here, and try and blame us. This is a pathetic decision, and there is NO excuse at all for not waiting THREE WEEKS until the next PPV, instead of ripping it away from him after two days!

What does that prove? Nothing, it makes nobody look good, its pointless.

No shit people are pissed off about this, its a complete joke and kick in the teeth to Christian.


----------



## Dagobogin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

--Source: Lords of pain

-According to company officials, the initial plan was to give Christian the world title through Summerslam. At that point, he would drop it via a cash-in from Randy Orton, turning him heel in the process. However, the decision was altered after a confrontation between Vince McMahon and Christian after his Extreme Rules match. There was a lot of verbal shouting in the gorilla position, a possible sign something in the match went array. Many speculate the spot that bloodied Brodus Clay after Christian hit him with a ladder. This prompted McMahon to book Christian to drop the title the next Smackdown tapings, and it is being said that Christian is in hot water at the moment, and could be released when the yearly \"spring cleaning\" releases are announced.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Vince has something against Christian, this goes beyond that "he doesnt look like a top star" bullshit they're trying to feed us.

Khali was horrible, became World Champion
Lashley was a bad Lesnar rip-off with no personality, became ECW champion
Ezekiel Jackson- Champion
Jack Swagger- World Champion
Sheamus- WWE Champion
Vince McMahon- 2x Champion

NONE of those guys I listed was more fitted to be champion than Christian. Hell fucking Miz who wasnt even ready to win the WWE title yet won it AND headlined WrestleMania. No disrespect to Miz, but compared to Christian? Come on. The dude hasnt won a single belt since coming back to the WWE.

Vince McMahon is full of shit.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dagobogin said:


> --Source: Lords of pain
> 
> -According to company officials, the initial plan was to give Christian the world title through Summerslam. At that point, he would drop it via a cash-in from Randy Orton, turning him heel in the process. However, the decision was altered after a confrontation between Vince McMahon and Christian after his Extreme Rules match. There was a lot of verbal shouting in the gorilla position, a possible sign something in the match went array. Many speculate the spot that bloodied Brodus Clay after Christian hit him with a ladder. This prompted McMahon to book Christian to drop the title the next Smackdown tapings, and it is being said that Christian is in hot water at the moment, and could be released when the yearly \"spring cleaning\" releases are announced.


That's incredibly strange cause last I heard a report said he was crying and embraced Vince in a hug (shades of Eddie Guerrero's title win) after he got backstage.

Which one is it?


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> That's incredibly strange cause last I heard a report said he was crying and embraced Vince in a hug (shades of Eddie Guerrero's title win) after he got backstage.
> 
> Which one is it?


Just shows that 'insider reports' don't mean shit all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dagobogin said:


> --Source: Lords of pain
> 
> -According to company officials, the initial plan was to give Christian the world title through Summerslam. At that point, he would drop it via a cash-in from Randy Orton, turning him heel in the process. However, the decision was altered after a confrontation between Vince McMahon and Christian after his Extreme Rules match. There was a lot of verbal shouting in the gorilla position, a possible sign something in the match went array. Many speculate the spot that bloodied Brodus Clay after Christian hit him with a ladder. This prompted McMahon to book Christian to drop the title the next Smackdown tapings, and it is being said that Christian is in hot water at the moment, and could be released when the yearly \"spring cleaning\" releases are announced.


LMAO.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> We, and casuals didnt support him? Do you not hear the reaction he gets? Did you not hear the pop he got when he won at ER? Do you not think they were casual fans? Did you read the report of the reaction he got on SD this week? Are they not casual fans? What about the pure anger all over FB, Youtube and Twitter, are many of those not casual fans?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard the pop that Edge got him. At the end of the day it all comes down to Edge and how fans wanted to see Edge have that feel good moment of seeing Christian win the big one. It had nothing to do with christian and his own merit or credibility


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



RoughJustice said:


> Just shows that 'insider reports' don't mean shit all.


Which is why I take them with a pound of salt.

But I do believe there's truth to the whole Vince hates Christian thing because that topic has been talked about for years.


----------



## Dagobogin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: You can\\\'t tell me you didn\\\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> LMAO.


I thought you were a Christian mark?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can\\\'t tell me you didn\\\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dagobogin said:


> I thought you were a Christian mark?


I am. I'm laughing at the absurdity of a report claiming that Vince.....even a massively senile Vince who hates Christian, would change a world title reign from SummerSlam which is in 4 months, to 2 days and then release that guy over a single botched spot, and one which probably wasn't even his fault at that.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> Vince has something against Christian, this goes beyond that "he doesnt look like a top star" bullshit they're trying to feed us.
> 
> Khali was horrible, became World Champion
> Lashley was a bad Lesnar rip-off with no personality, became ECW champion
> ...



Khali made them tons from the untapped Indian market
Lashley was part of the headline matches for one of the largest buys for WM
Ezekiel Jackson- ECW champ just like Christian and one it on the last episode where the brand died
Jack Swagger- World Champion on MyTV which lost many markets before he won it and out drew Christian on ECW on SyFY, like every other champ there
Sheamus- WWE Champion and the first Irish born star to ever win that belt, which allowed them to tap into that market
Vince McMahon- 2x Champion, chairman of the board, the hottest heel the company has ever had, and primary antagonist to some of the biggest faces ever to the point people tune in to watch him still and have bought ppvs to see him get his ass kicked

At the end of the day to quote Vince, it is all about the money. He isn't going to let Christian being a nice guy, solid worker, or anything get him to agree to cost him money or viewers. He is still in business and overly successful/profitable because he makes decisions like going with Hogan, Austin, Rock, HHH, Cena, Orton, Batista, and those guys whereas Cornette, Heyman, and Eric all got ran out of it and ended up working for him at one point because they let their emotions and personal feelings/attachments get in the way of a dollar.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Just when I thought they were sensing up.

They may hate Christian, but if he gets enough of a following, they'll have to put the belt on him at some point. Jeff Hardy won out of pure overness, despite their efforts to keep the belt away from him, I can see the same thing for Christian...eventually.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> Yeah, I heard the pop that Edge got him. At the end of the day it all comes down to Edge and how fans wanted to see Edge have that feel good moment of seeing Christian win the big one. It had nothing to do with christian and his own merit or credibility


Way to completely ignore my post where I discredited most of what you said. Christian was getting a ton of chants all throughout his match with Del Rio. Oh, that was Edge's doing right? And like I said, according to the spoilers, Christian was insanely over at the tapings, and Orton wasn't after he won the belt, and I believe that after seeing all the backlash in social media.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> At the end of the day to quote Vince, it is all about the money. He isn't going to let Christian being a nice guy, solid worker, or anything get him to agree to cost him money or viewers. He is still in business because he makes decisions like going with Hogan, Austin, Rock, HHH, Cena, Orton, Batista, and those guys whereas Cornette, Heyman, and Eric all got ran out of it and ended up working for him at one point because they let their emotions and personal feelings get in the way of a dollar.


I don't get it, I see nothing that really supports Orton being a bigger draw, except the fact that he's shoved down our throats more. Do the same with Christian, and you're bound to get better results.

The WWE has a history of making really questionable decisions. For example, Jeff Hardy, from the moment he returned has been THE most over guy on the roster, yet it took them 3 years or so before he finally made main event status. It just seems like Vince (or management, w/e) are really stubborn, not willing to admit that maybe they're wrong at times, and it probably hurts the product.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

So NoDQ reports that Alberto was originally slated to win the title, Lords of Pain reports Vince and Christian were shouting at each other in gorilla, and everyone else reports that they were hugging it out in gorilla. Dirtsheets... fpalm

Honestly, I think the plan all along was to have the title on Orton after ER, and Vince just gave Christian the win to throw him a thank you for his loyalty. That moment seemed overwhelming to Christian, like he didn't need anything else.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dagobogin said:


> --Source: Lords of pain
> 
> -According to company officials, the initial plan was to give Christian the world title through Summerslam. At that point, he would drop it via a cash-in from Randy Orton, turning him heel in the process. However, the decision was altered after a confrontation between Vince McMahon and Christian after his Extreme Rules match. There was a lot of verbal shouting in the gorilla position, a possible sign something in the match went array. Many speculate the spot that bloodied Brodus Clay after Christian hit him with a ladder. This prompted McMahon to book Christian to drop the title the next Smackdown tapings, and it is being said that Christian is in hot water at the moment, and could be released when the yearly \"spring cleaning\" releases are announced.


That has GOT to be not true!?

I doubt thats true, but if it is, Vince is a complete and utter cunt of an old man who needs to retire, now.

He cant be serious?

I dont know if I believe that or not. Being Vince, it wouldnt surprise me though.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> Khali made them tons from the untapped Indian market
> Lashley was part of the headline matches for one of the largest buys for WM
> Ezekiel Jackson- ECW champ just like Christian and one it on the last episode where the brand died
> Jack Swagger- World Champion on MyTV which lost many markets before he won it and out drew Christian on ECW on SyFY, like every other champ there
> ...


None of the BS you are coming out with changes the fact that two days is a kick in the face, and there is NO reason they coulndt have waited THREE WEEKS until the next ppv.

What reason is there for that? For not waiting for three more freaking shows?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MizisWWE said:


> Khali made them tons from the untapped Indian market
> Lashley was part of the headline matches for one of the largest buys for WM
> Ezekiel Jackson- ECW champ just like Christian and one it on the last episode where the brand died
> Jack Swagger- World Champion on MyTV which lost many markets before he won it and out drew Christian on ECW on SyFY, like every other champ there
> ...


If they're such big money makers and drew so much then why arent any of them champion again? Cause all their reigns were bad and while some clearly werent a fit for the main event others werent ready. 

And in the case of Vince I will agree with that defense when he first won the title, but his ECW title run was a fucking joke. And it doesnt really matter if he's a huge heel, at the end of the day he is the chairman of this company, that's his job. Not to walk around on TV wearing championships and taking time away from ACTUAL wrestlers.

Christian with his fanbase could have easily done the same thing as each of those guys. He would've drawn, he would've got ratings, he would've made Vince money. 

But apparently Christian couldnt do enough in 2 fucking days so he's no longer champion.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> If they're such big money makers and drew so much then why arent any of them champion again? Cause all their reigns were bad and while some clearly werent a fit for the main event others werent ready.
> 
> And in the case of Vince I will agree with that defense when he first won the title, but his ECW title run was a fucking joke. And it doesnt really matter if he's a huge heel, at the end of the day he is the chairman of this company, that's his job. Not to walk around on TV wearing championships and taking time away from ACTUAL wrestlers.
> 
> ...


This, this, and this.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Maybe Christian doesnt care? He got his title win. He's an official former World Champion. Maybe he's like Jericho. Maybe he doesn't care about a title at this point in his career?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Strangely enough, Christian is still officially listed as WHC on WWE.com. WWE.com ALWAYS spoils the world title changing on a SmackDown taping, so I'm surprised they aren't doing it this time especially because it's Orton winning the belt and they're trying to make him the top guy.
> 
> WWE technically could if they wanted to, and I would hope that after seeing all this reaction, they would edit the tapings so that Orton only becomes #1 contender if he wins, and WWE just has Orton win it at the PPV, although that's not what they're going to do in a million years, but it would at least do something to quell this massive backlash.


I know they spoiled Khali's title win, but did they do the same with Swagger/Jericho cash-in last year?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

The most logical explanation at this point is that the plan was always to put the belt on Orton, and the variable was the person who would be the fall guy. Christian got the win as a thank you and as a stfu to his fans, and was never meant to have the belt long-term. The unexpected outcome was an outpouring of hate and shock on Twitter and Facebook, which hopefully will momentarily point Vince toward the direction of common fucking sense.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

So, there were reports that Christian hugged Vince McMahon after winning the title and told him thank you, but of course now that Christian has lost the title, reports come out that they were screaming at eachother in the gorilla position. I'm calling BS on that dirt. This whole situation still just does not make any sense to me, though. Especially when you go to WWE.com and they have an article up about Christian and a career retrospective, kind of making it a big deal. And then just a few moments ago, I logged into Facebook and WWE posted a link to that same article and career retrospective. It's like they're just rubbing it in. And they know that fans are going to go on there and talk about what happened, spoiling the SD results. And then Christian gets a good response at Extreme Rules and at the SmackDown tapings, but loses the title to Orton that night. 

Like I said, this still looks to be some sort of angle, but if not, something is really fishy here.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

You gotta love social media.. Vince tries to ignore the fans and do what he thinks is best. But social media finally gives fans a way to voice their disapproval. This could end up being the best thing to happen for Christian. All of his fans sticking up for him and showing how upset they are. And those who aren't fans of his will pay closer attention to him to see what all the fuss is about. Thus possibly growing Christian's fan base. Time will tell.. But as far as the decision to take the belt off of Christian after 2 days, it was a fucked up thing to do.. And since this topic has 65 pages already, most of the people out there agree


----------



## SilentUK (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Venge™;9673625 said:


> I don't get it, I see nothing that really supports Orton being a bigger draw, except the fact that he's shoved down our throats more. Do the same with Christian, and you're bound to get better results.
> 
> The WWE has a history of making really questionable decisions. For example, Jeff Hardy, from the moment he returned has been THE most over guy on the roster, yet it took them 3 years or so before he finally made main event status. It just seems like Vince (or management, w/e) are really stubborn, not willing to admit that maybe they're wrong at times, and it probably hurts the product.


I second this. It just doesn't seem to make sence. I saw on my facebook last night that WWE had posted a big article on Christian as champion. Why do this if they are going to take the belt off him (or already have taken it off him in this case)? There has to be some kind bigger picture that has not been revealed to us yet.. :sad:


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Firstly, won't this technically go in the books as a 5 day reign?

Regardless, Christian won the title. That's what matters. People put too much stock in title length. Mick Foley never had a reign that lasted a month. Andre's reign didn't last a day.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Can't really say I'm surprised. With Orton on Smackdown, it was only a matter of time before he had the title and the Cena treatment. Anybody that's pissed off about this should really just be grateful that Christian even won it in the first place, at least his name will go down in the history books now.

At least he kept it longer than Kane during his first reign. 8*D


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: You can\'t tell me you didn\'t see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Dagobogin said:


> --Source: Lords of pain
> 
> -According to company officials, the initial plan was to give Christian the world title through Summerslam. At that point, he would drop it via a cash-in from Randy Orton, turning him heel in the process. However, the decision was altered after a confrontation between Vince McMahon and Christian after his Extreme Rules match. There was a lot of verbal shouting in the gorilla position, a possible sign something in the match went array. Many speculate the spot that bloodied Brodus Clay after Christian hit him with a ladder. This prompted McMahon to book Christian to drop the title the next Smackdown tapings, and it is being said that Christian is in hot water at the moment, and could be released when the yearly \"spring cleaning\" releases are announced.


Lol.. total BULLSHIT! I dont buy this crap.. But IF that is true.. I ont mind seeing Christian back in TNa.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Pfft, yeah, they'll totally release a guy who won their world title less than a week ago.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I have to ask. Why exactly are some people mad at Orton as if he had something to do with this? I'm not exactly a huge fan of his but this is just ridiculous. You all know that Vince puts the final stamp on everything so its pointless raging at Orton. I'm sure he just did what was written for him. All the people sending threats are really immature and just downright stupid. 

I get that you can voice your opinion, but this is the wrong way to go about it. If anything, it will just keep Christian out of the mainevent entirely, because I'm sure they don't want to deal with such a collective amount of bitching every time they have something planned for Christian, whether it be good or bad. He may win the title back at some point, you never know. However, sending threats and just being completely immature aren't gonna do him any favors and will just make all us peeps look like stark raving lunatics. 

If this was his only chance, and there is no intention on him getting the title back, then I am very happy Vince at least let him win the title once. He is in the record books now, if only for 2 days. The thing that bugs me most about this loss is that there is only 3 weeks until the next PPV. I really don't understand why they couldn't just let him hold it until then, and officially defend his championship on PPV. If the match was indeed as great as people are saying then I'm sure it would have been a perfect fit on PPV. Who knows, maybe they still plan to have his rematch at OTL?

Just let it play out people. It seems they might go ahead with a Christian/Orton program, and perhaps that was the plan all along. Will Christian turn heel? Will he get the championship back? Who knows. Take a chill pill and wait for what happens next week. Things might seem clearer then.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Grade A bullshit. The dirtsheets feeding the IWC so Christian marks will rage.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Quite simply, this decision is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



echOes said:


> Just let it play out people. It seems they might go ahead with a Christian/Orton program, and perhaps that was the plan all along. Will Christian turn heel? Will he get the championship back? Who knows. Take a chill pill and wait for what happens next week. Things might seem clearer then.


Not to mention, if WWE is really as shocked as Meltzer seems to think, that in itself might sway their decision. Crazier shit has happened in this company.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian is old and useless am glad vince gave it to orton


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



McNugget said:


> Not to mention, if WWE is really as shocked as Meltzer seems to think, that in itself might sway their decision. Crazier shit has happened in this company.


People here aren't smart enough to acknowledge that though. It's all doom and gloom.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> People here aren't smart enough to acknowledge that though. It's all doom and gloom.


I get the anger to an extent, but it's like people forget that a week from now, there's another episode, and a lot can still happen.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Orton's twitter is a) pissing me off a little and b) making me suspicious. I think he's trying to insinuate that this is not the end of the story.

Dude, whatever.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Jordo said:


> Christian is old and useless am glad vince gave it to orton


1/10 troll attempt.

There is a reason so many are furious about this decision. Its an outrage, and that isnt a overeaction.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> 1/10 troll attempt.
> 
> There is a reason so many are furious about this decision. Its an outrage, and that isnt a overeaction.


Did you really go to the trouble of creating an account on here _just_ to bitch about Christian losing?

I doubt even Christian is as pissed off as his marks are.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> 1/10 troll attempt.
> 
> There is a reason so many are furious about this decision. Its an outrage, and that isnt a overeaction.


why is it an outrage?


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Vintage™ said:


> Did you really go to the trouble of creating an account on here _just_ to bitch about Christian losing?
> 
> I doubt even Christian is as pissed off as his marks are.


Yes, I certainly did.

When you have waited for 13 years for a guy to be given what he deserves, only for it to be taken away so cruely and quickly, i think I have a right to be pretty pissed.

Im angry, and I'll show that. I realise wrestling isnt real, but the emotions Christian and his fans felt on Sunday were, this is just a kick in the balls to all of us.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Yes, I certainly did.
> 
> When you have waited for 13 years for a guy to be given what he deserves, only for it to be taken away so cruely and quickly, i think I have a right to be pretty pissed.
> 
> Im angry, and I'll show that. I realise wrestling isnt real, but the emotions Christian and his fans felt on Sunday were, this is just a kick in the balls to all of us.


I get all that, but at least all his hard work was even rewarded _at all_. Vince didn't have to put the title on Christian, but he did. It was a short reign, and for all we know it could be one of several more to come, but his name is going down in history as holding one of the top titles in the entire industry.

People should just be glad that he even won it in the first place and isn't still beating himself up for no reward in TNA.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I don't believe that report saying Christian and Vince yelled, im more inclined to believe the hugging one. Sending hate messages to Randy is pathetic and he probably doesn't care how people feel about him. And Christian probably isn't as bothered unlike all his fans. The buzz this made can only be a good thing


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is just another prime example of the internet being embarrassingly pathetic.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I still haven't figured out why everyone seems to have already made up their mind on how they feel about an event that theoretically has not taken place yet. Putting the theoretical aside, we still don't know how this title reign will play out. I hate the move as much as anyone, but the sky has not fallen yet, despite the claims of many.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Vintage™ said:


> I get all that, but at least all his hard work was even rewarded _at all_. Vince didn't have to put the title on Christian, but he did. It was a short reign, and for all we know it could be one of several more to come, but his name is going down in history as holding one of the top titles in the entire industry.
> 
> People should just be glad that he even won it in the first place and isn't still beating himself up for no reward in TNA.


This.

Guys like Val Venis, Hardcore Holly, and even Matt Hardy wrestled for the WWE for ages and didn't get a WWE or World Title run. Just the way it is. Vince doesn't hate Christian, in fact I'm sure they work very well together.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Im gonna laugh if Christian turns heel then gets the belt back kinda makes all the whining moot huh


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I'm gonna be the first to call it when this happens next week

Christian complains about losing the title, says he had a doctor's note saying he was unable to compete last week which Teddy ignored. He blames Teddy for it and threatens to take him to court for work abuse if he doesn't give him the title or fire himself. Teddy comes out to object, but Vince comes out. He says Teddy is fired for what he did, but cant make a decision about the WHC. But he announces the new GM who is Shane o mac! Shane strips Orton of the title (because of their history), but he is resistant. He brings out his security but SuperOrton is steamrolling past all of them, until Christian clocks him in the back of the head taking Orton out and Christian is champion while Orton's reign never counted


ok, that probably wont happen but maybe Vince will read this post! yea, thats not happening


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Im gonna laugh if Christian turns heel then gets the belt back kinda makes all the whining moot huh


If he does, I have no doubt that the whining had something to do with it. I have never ever seen this type of backlash for a WWE decision ever. I've been around the social networking for as long as I can recall. Most things people get over in hours, if not minutes. This has gone on for almost 2-days now and is showing no signs of slowing down. 

WWE's facebook is getting killed. Orton's twitter must be just off the wall. All the wrestling sites are talking about it. There is no way the WWE hasn't taken notice.

The last time the IWC community banded together almost this crazy was Daniel Bryan. And while he's basically a mid-carder with no direction now - he returned, slotted into the main event of the #2 or #3 PPV of the year, and given some great PPV matches and victories over big stars (Miz, Morrison) as well as Dolph Ziggler multiple times.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

There is also the Theory that the WWE is evolving.

Pro-Wrestling has a History of throwing crowds & making them angry, it's been a staple draw & part of the ethos for decades. Perhaps WWE are becoming more aware of how to play the growing IWC ,(as they used to play crowds of people into believing it was all real). 

The IWC is more aware of what goes on backstage, the ins & outs of the business etc. so it's entirely plausible they are creating a product that thrives & toys off of that interest as there are next to no people left who watch Wrestling believing it's real. This is the new way to get real emotions involved, which is what the product has been about for so long.

Just a thought.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Lady Croft said:


> *yeah but can't you say that with anything you want to make up? "yeah but I qualified my statement by saying rumors!"
> 
> Anyone can make anything up and call it a rumor.*


It was an article on PWI or some other shit, not something I made up, couldn't be bothered digging out the thread/article, which is why I said it was a rumour


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Vintage™ said:


> I get all that, but at least all his hard work was even rewarded _at all_. Vince didn't have to put the title on Christian, but he did. It was a short reign, and for all we know it could be one of several more to come, but his name is going down in history as holding one of the top titles in the entire industry.
> 
> People should just be glad that he even won it in the first place and isn't still beating himself up for no reward in TNA.


I would have prefered he didnt put the title on him if I knew this was going to happen two days later. It makes him look like a fool.

I would have NO problem if he had dropped the title at the next PPV, I also have NO problem its Orton who gets it.

The reason people are pissed is because its two freaking days, and the ppv is right around the corner, where it would have at least given him three weeks at champion.

I fail to see how posters like Evolution cant grasp why so many are angry about this, its pretty obvious why. The threats and stuff to Orton is way OTT, he isnt to blame here, Vince is the one who booked it.

However I can completely understand the anger, much like i would if it was Jericho, or Punk, or somebody else's favourites first title win.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I know why you're all pissed off, doesn't make you all any less stupid for being so pissed off.

Punk's first reign did get cut short sooooo yeah.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> I know why you're all pissed off, doesn't make you all any less stupid for being so pissed off.
> 
> Punk's first reign did get cut short sooooo yeah.


Not to mention he was a complete afterthought during the whole duration of the reign. I mean, he got his asswhooped by Kane who wasn't even feuding with him, and lost the title with out even defending it.

But anyway yeah, the outcry from the peeps is downright embarassing.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Lol! They're even hitting JR's Twitter with anger!



> James_Rock_Fan James Donnelly
> @JRsBBQ TELL VINCE MCMAHON HE CAN GO FUCK HIMSELF. TELL HIM HE JUST LOST A VIEWER NOT THAT HE EVEN GIVES A FUCK CHRISTIAN WHC 2 DAYS ? WTF
> 4 May
> 
> ...


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Not to mention he was a complete afterthought during the whole duration of the reign. I mean, he got his asswhooped by Kane who wasn't even feuding with him, and lost the title with out even defending it.
> 
> But anyway yeah, the outcry from the peeps is downright embarassing.


If it makes WWE listen, which is likely wont, then people can go for it as far as I care.

What do you expect people to do? Sit back and take it?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Lol poor JR.

Perfectly understandable why the peeps are angry though.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> I know why you're all pissed off, doesn't make you all any less stupid for being so pissed off.
> 
> Punk's first reign did get cut short sooooo yeah.


Hardly two days though was it? Punk will win more titles, Christian wont. Kane won another title, Christian wont.

That is the difference here, it was his one moment, and its been thrown back in his face.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> I know why you're all pissed off, doesn't make you all any less stupid for being so pissed off.


I dunno, is it not good that people have an emotional investment in the product, like, why watch it otherwise? the reactions of some people (moreso on twitter and facebook than here) are pretty damn embarrassing, but I don't see why people shouldn't feel any less upset than when their favorite football team or whatever loses (and I've seen people go f*cking nuts when man utd or whoever lose), they should be more upset*, if anything.

Edit: I mean more upset relative to a football match result or whatever


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Hardly two days though was it?


Nope but he was made to look like a complete fool in the entire duration of the reign and didn't even get to defend the belt when it mattered the most, he just got punted into oblivion. As opposed to Christian's one and only title defense, which by the accounts of the live audience in attendance dictates that he and Orton went all out in giving a good match by TV Standards.



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> That is the difference here, *it was his one moment*, and its been thrown back in his face.


What makes you so sure? Obviously since it's Christian, it'll be easier to take the 'ZOMG, VINCE HATES HIM SO HE WON'T WIN WURLD TITLEZ!' root. Just let it play out, it hasn't even aired yet.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Because of that, WWE's stock might go down, because of a really wrong wrong move from Vincent McMahon.

OH MY, DON'T SUE YOUR WRITERS IF THE RATINGS GO DOWN, VINNY MAC, it is because of you, brother. Because, you want Orton to be on the top again so your top stars would be the kings of the WWE. HAHAHA. 

Triple H, we need you.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



RoughJustice said:


> Christian's merch sold out after his title win. The pop when he won was ridiculous, the pop when he came out during the Smackdown taping was apparently unreal too. And when Randy won the title, for the most part, it was a confused silence.
> 
> I have no problem with Randy Orton being the face of the Smackdown brand, we all understand that it's just business and that's how it goes. _But taking the title off one of the hardest working guys on the roster, who also happens to be a fan favorite, and currently riding the biggest wave of momentum of his career two days after his title victory, is just fucking stupid._ Christian could have easily carried the belt for a month, and established himself as the #2 face that he is, and then dropped the belt via Triple threat or 4 way. Instead the WWE decided to shove Randy Orton down our throats as usual. Even the casuals are choked about this.


From what I heard Christian got a good ovation but not on the levels of Orton and I heard that from someone who was actually at the tapings. Plus, the video I saw was not confused silence (although there were some confused faces) but a loud pop.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



alexnvrmnd said:


> Lol! They're even hitting JR's Twitter with anger!




Thats nothing compared to Christian's twitter page mentions lol, they are going crazy and so they should.


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Is Orton a bigger star and more over than Christian? Yes, of course he is.

Does that mean they couldnt wait three damm weeks to put the belt on him?

No, it doesnt. 

But hey, thats Vince for you so I guess I better start accepting it.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

One thing we can all take from this is what a few people have mentioned here before. At least Christian did WIN the title. I always told myself if Christian does win the title some day I will not care what happens after that because that's really all I wanted to see.

Granted that after he won the title of course everyone itches to see a decent reign and a couple of title defenses. I am just as upset as any Christian fan but there is one thing to take from all this.

All the love for Christian and the hate for Vinnie Mac proves the true following of his fan base. I can at least say that I am happy to see the IWC going wild over this crappy treatment he has gotten. 

In the long run though if nothing comes out of it, we can always remember Christian did finally realize his life long dream and grab the World Title. People will remember what happened after, but I think people will remember more of how he got screwed over and the backlash which followed. That is a testament to his talent and a proof of the shitty booking WWE can do sometimes. 

That is the reason noone can ever take away that moment of him finally winning even though it did not last very long. He is more deserving of a champ than many other people who won before him. It pisses fans off how he was booked after, but that only goes to show you how out of touch Vince is with his own fan base.


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Is Orton a bigger star and more over than Christian? Yes, of course he is.
> 
> Does that mean they couldnt wait three damm weeks to put the belt on him?
> 
> ...




DOES ORTON SUCK VINCE MACS PENIS AND SCROTUM ERMMM YES!! 

DOES CHRISTIAN ERM NO!


GOD just because vinces cocksucking bumchum was randy orton dam dad


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

The whole one guy to lead the company thing can't really work with how overexposed the product is, it's amazing they're doing so well with the model as it is. Austin was probably the only person protected as much as cena and orton back at their peak and he had
1. A nemesis who had all the power (post-screwjob vince, like)
2. recurring injuries which made him miss lumps of time
3. The support of an over mid-card
4. A LOT of talent


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



vk79 said:


> One thing we can all take from this is what a few people have mentioned here before. At least Christian did WIN the title. I always told myself if Christian does win the title some day I will not care what happens after that because that's really all I wanted to see.
> 
> Granted that after he won the title of course everyone itches to see a decent reign and a couple of title defenses. I am just as upset as any Christian fan but there is one thing to take from all this.
> 
> ...


AGREED


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Where was all this anger when Ziggler got an ELEVEN minute reign? The amount of anger amuses me where was all this anger during the last few years of Christians run? All this hate is mostly from sheep following the pack like the sudden Zack Ryder lovefest, nobody gave 2 shits about Zack when he was bloody ON tv


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Where was all this anger when Ziggler got an ELEVEN minute reign? The amount of anger amuses me where was all this anger during the last few years of Christians run? All this hate is mostly from sheep following the pack like the sudden Zack Ryder lovefest, nobody gave 2 shits about Zack when he was bloody ON tv


Christian has been wrestling in the mainstream for 13 years. It's a completely different situation compared to Ziggler.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is disgusting, and Orton's ignorant comments on Twitter make it worse...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

We already Randy Boreton is the one behind Christian having to drop the title. 2 DAYS really?
Its like Vince Russo possessed the smackdown writers to okay shit like this


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Where was all this anger when Ziggler got an ELEVEN minute reign? The amount of anger amuses me where was all this anger during the last few years of Christians run? All this hate is mostly from sheep following the pack like the sudden Zack Ryder lovefest, nobody gave 2 shits about Zack when he was bloody ON tv


So many things wrong with this post.

Ziggler hasn't been in the business as long as Christian. He hasn't performed as much, contributed as much, and gained as much of a loyal following as Christian has done. Ziggler is also still young. He will have plenty of other opportunities. Christian? Not likely. Most people around here would swear on their life that Christian would have never become champion, and by some miracle of unforeseeable circumstances it happened. Its unlikely all those stars will align again, and thats where all this anger is coming from. If he was only going to get one reign, let it last more than 2 days.

Also, comparing this to Ryder? First off, Ryder wasn't as over with the IWC back then because he was hardly seen on TV, and when he was, it was at the expense of a cheap joke from a guest host. It wasn't until his YouTube show began a few months ago that he started to gain acceptance. Doing that showed dedication and ambition to get himself known, and he did it well. He has shown a lot of character and a great amount of potential. That is why he is liked. I am a fan of Ryder and I don't appreciate being called a sheep, thanks.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

dammit it was just three weeks ago edge retired and christian lost a number one contender shot.
Christian wasn't even supposed to win it. Be grateful he had it theres been tons of loyal guys to wwe never to even sniff the mainevent yet along be world champion.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Where was all this anger when Ziggler got an ELEVEN minute reign? The amount of anger amuses me where was all this anger during the last few years of Christians run? All this hate is mostly from sheep following the pack like the sudden Zack Ryder lovefest, nobody gave 2 shits about Zack when he was bloody ON tv


Nah this forum has always had a high peepulation. Judging by your join date, Christian had been out/probably just returned from injury so you haven't witnessed the intense bitching and moaning from last year. Stuff like this happen almost every Tuesday.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian was only champion because Edge retired if Edge hadnt retired chances of him being champ was pretty slim. Lets not delude ourselves here it was a pity reign at best and yeah watch the end of the ladder match Edge had to distract Del Rio that shows that Christian couldnt do it on his own. Christian is decent but he's not this super amazing talent everyone is making him out to be


----------



## SeriouslyPissedOff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nah this forum has always had a high peepulation. Judging by your join date, Christian had been out/probably just returned from injury so you haven't witnessed the intense bitching and moaning from last year. Stuff like this happen almost every Tuesday.


Judging from every social media site the past two days, it isnt just this site than has a high peepulation.

99% of WWE fans on them, seem to be fucking pissed. Like seriously, seriously pissed.

Quite rightly so.


----------



## WWE813217 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I can't believe Vince screwed Christian, the peeps, and used Edge like this. And at the same time weakens the World Heavyweight Championship, gives away a free match that I would've got some pay per view buys. What a dope. He is lucky he was able to milk Hogan to build the WWE. No telling where he would be on just his brains.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

What a stupid "storyline" if you can even call it that on Smackdown this week. Let the fans choose who should face Christian right away? Sounds like WCW booking to me.

The World and WWE titles were finally starting to mean something. Christian winning and holding onto it for 2-3 months would have been good for the title and the Miz having a decently long reign would have benefited the WWE title. No reason for Cena to be champ again.

It sucks to realize that Vince really does not care much about the worth of even the top titles in the WWE anymore. 

It's not just the IWC that's pissed about this. A lot of regular general WWE fans are extremely upset over this bullshit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



WWE813217 said:


> I can't believe Vince screwed Christian, the peeps, and used Edge like this. And at the same time weakens the World Heavyweight Championship, gives away a free match that I would've got some pay per view buys. What a dope. He is lucky he was able to milk Hogan to build the WWE. No telling where he would be on just his brains.


I kinda agree in the attitude era he had Rock, Austin, Foley, HHH and DX, Angle, Undertaker, Big Show, Kane, Jericho, E&C, Hardys, Dudleys. Wherever he turned there was a superstar. Couldn´t screw that up if you tried, and of course he had Vince Russo to write some decent storylines.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

He wouldn't of made a good champ anyway he is going to retire soon, just saying


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Jordo said:


> He wouldn't of made a good champ anyway he is going to retire soon, just saying


You keep posting with a David Otunga avatar. You really think we're going to take your opinion seriously, bro?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

^ It's a meme.. At least I hope it is.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Christian was only champion because Edge retired if Edge hadnt retired chances of him being champ was pretty slim. Lets not delude ourselves here it was a pity reign at best and yeah watch the end of the ladder match Edge had to distract Del Rio that shows that Christian couldnt do it on his own. Christian is decent but he's not this super amazing talent everyone is making him out to be


Are you serious, bro?

Christian already had the title won until Brodus Clay interfered. That's a dumb excuse.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



natey2k4 said:


> You keep posting with a David Otunga avatar. You really think we're going to take your opinion seriously, bro?


Coming from someone with a zack ryder avatar


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian simply doesn't draw thats plain and simple. Randy Orton is one of the faces of the WWE and should have the belt during this transistion period on Smackdown. Smackdown is trying to find their footing with the Undertaker bascially gone outside of a few months a year and Edge retired for good. They need a guy the fans will pay to see and that guy right now is Randy Orton. Christian won got a huge moment and may get that title again but hes just not ready right now. Christian is better in a backup role anyway.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Has Christian mentioned he's gonna retire soon? Everyone seems to mention it, he's only 37 which is not THAT old, many have won the title for the first time and gone on to more title reigns at that age and older (not saying it's likely going to be the case with Christian)


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Jordo said:


> Coming from someone with a zack ryder avatar


I was hoping your Avatar was a joke. I guess not. 

Zack Ryder is a much better wrestler. Much better talker. Much better entertainer. Much better with his fans. And much more deserving of screen time than Otunga. The only NEXUS guy worse than Otunga was Tarver.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*

*

"As many of you may now know, the top story on the internet today is the fact that Randy Orton defeated Christian at the Smackdown taping last night to become the new World Heavyweight Champion.

After speaking to several key WWE insiders, WrestleZone can now provide details behind why WWE decided to book this major title change just days after Christian won the title at Extreme Rules.

To begin with, as we exclusively reported several days ago, Randy Orton is set to become the focal point of the Smackdown brand, and the entire Friday night show will be centered around him from both a marketing and creative standpoint. Orton's position on Smackdown can be compared to John Cena's position on Raw, as WWE looks at both talents as the creative centers of their respective brands.

Additionally, we were told that Christian's title win at Extreme Rules was done not so much as a "well deserved win for Christian," but much more so that a big moment could be made for Edge at the PPV. "Vince [McMahon] could smell, touch and taste a moment between Edge and Christian celebrating on PPV, and that's the major reason why Christian was awarded the title." This dispels any conspiracy theories that Christian was awarded the title to keep it on Smackdown, as we were told it would have been very easy for WWE to throw a third party into the Extreme Rules match which would have kept the title off Christian and still on Smackdown.


As to the question of why WWE stripped Christian of the title so shortly after his win at Extreme Rules, WZ was told that no one in WWE with any kind of influence values Christian as a top money draw for the company. Christian is well liked, and is considered, as we were told, "a reliable hand," but when it comes to being a top player in WWE, Vince McMahon has absolutely no faith in him.

Brian Gewirtz, who is the head writer on Raw, and also oversees the entire writing staff in general, which means he does have influence on the direction of Smackdown, is said to be a big supporter of Christian, but other than him, there appears to be no other members of WWE's top brass that consider Christian to be a major player. And yet, we're told by our key WWE insider that even Gewirtz wouldn't speak up for Christian as a top draw. "Brian knows Christian is a very entertaining wrestler," we were told, "but even he knows Christian should not be the number one guy on either brand."

As we said, however, Christian is still considered to be a quality worker and a reliable hand for WWE, and we were even told that a possible producer/agent position might be available for him when his wrestling days are over, but as far as Christian ever working at the top of a WWE brand, that seems to be a very unlikely possibility."*

In other words, WWE doesn't think Christian will make them money.

Let the hate reign down...





...I'm sorry I need to use this picture one more time. :3










Back to watching Will&Grace marathons...

EDIT - Supposedly been posted earlier. Please close.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



natey2k4 said:


> I was hoping your Avatar was a joke. I guess not.
> 
> Zack Ryder is a much better wrestler. Much better talker. Much better entertainer. Much better with his fans. And much more deserving of screen time than Otunga. The only NEXUS guy worse than Otunga was Tarver.


LOL at these guys arguing over who is better between two no drawing, no future jobbers. Awesome.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian have atleast 5 years of wrestling left in him.So I can't see him retire anythime soon.

Thank god he isn't a injury prone like Edge, which in it self is a miracle, because he took the same amount of insane bumps as Edge in those brutal TLC matches.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*

Let me stop you right there. Two things. 1 this same topic has locked up last night because it should be in the all things Christian spoiler thread. Second, theres no way a small time site like Wrestlezone is "talking to WWE officials". So this is all made up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Jordo said:


> He wouldn't of made a good champ anyway he is going to retire soon, just saying


He still has at least 5 more years left. He's not close to retiring. Also his shirts were sold out right after he won the World Title.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*

If Randy Boreton can become a top draw on a brand then Christian and almost anyone else sure as hell can as well.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> Christian simply doesn't draw thats plain and simple.


Yet Miz, Sheamus and Swagger DO?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> ^ It's a meme.. At least I hope it is.


It IS


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*



llamadux said:


> If Randy Boreton can become a top draw on a brand then Christian and almost anyone else sure as hell can as well.


Surely you understand the fans go crazy for Randy Orton and buy up his merchandise right? Hes one of the top 3 biggest stars in the whole company. Just because you think hes boring doesn't mean the casual fan does. And for the record they don't thats why hes such a big draw.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mr cricket said:


> Christian have atleast 5 years of wrestling left in him.
> 
> Thank god he isn't a injury prone like Edge, which it self is a miracle, because he took the same amount of insane bumps as Edge in those brutal TLC matches.


Eh, look back through them, edge took a lot more bumps and stuff over his career, christian also had had a much lighter schedule during the tna run.

Edges moveset lent itself to bigger bumps and stuff really.

Christian probably does have a fair few years left in him, I reckon. I wouldn't be that surprised if he retired in 3 or so though, I'm sure most people would rather no titles than a serious injury like edge's


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Christian was only champion because Edge retired if Edge hadnt retired chances of him being champ was pretty slim. Lets not delude ourselves here it was a pity reign at best and yeah watch the end of the ladder match Edge had to distract Del Rio that shows that Christian couldnt do it on his own. Christian is decent but he's not this super amazing talent everyone is making him out to be


No one is making Christian out to be an amazing talent. But for anyone to say that this man cannot draw or doesnt have a huge fanbase is ridiculous. The way I see it this dude has been a main eventer since 2005 and during that time he was on a roll and I'm surprised they didnt put the belt on him then.

And I agree from Vince's standpoint it's likely him winning the World title was a pity reign, hell I even said it myself. But that does not take away from the fact that he sure as hell deserved it. And I dont care who you are NO ONE is going to be happy with having a two day title reign.

You're gonna sit there and tell me that after nearly a decade of hard work, proving that you can be a top star, (but assuming you'll never reach that point because the boss doesnt see you in that light) then FINALLY winning it in an emotional moment, celebrating with your best friend, shedding tears and then you find out you have to lose it at the next show? Yeah sure you'll smile about in, but in your head you're thinking "you slimy piece of shit"

I can understand if Christian held the belt for week, then we can all be like "Well at least he held it" but we're talking TWO FUCKING DAYS, technically just ONE full day of having it. It'd be different if we're talking about a week, but he held it for a WEEKEND.

And dont give me that shit of Edge gave Christian that pop, those fans wanted him to win. If this type of backlash came after 10 minutes of him losing the damn thing then that proves that it had nothing to do with Edge. Like I said earlier, he may have played a part in getting him that belt, but he still deserved it.

Now I will wait and see what happens with this cause it could lead to another reign for him, but if it doesnt than I will believe that Vince does have something against him. This was not a wise decision at all, WWE and Orton just recieved a lot of shit for that and it can likely get worse. Now that WWE has seen the reaction before Friday, they'll have to deal with the reaction on Friday and the day after. It's not a good idea to piss of the people who pay your salary.

Doing that to Christian to me showed not only disrespect to him, but also showing how little he cares about him and his fanbase. I cant image how much it meant to that man to win the World title and to have to lose it in his first defense a day later, that was a dick move.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*

The title thing was about Edge instead of Christian? Even Christian's moment wasn't Christian's moment. Jesus.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



echOes said:


> So many things wrong with this post.
> 
> Ziggler hasn't been in the business as long as Christian. He hasn't performed as much, contributed as much, and gained as much of a loyal following as Christian has done. Ziggler is also still young. He will have plenty of other opportunities. Christian? Not likely. Most people around here would swear on their life that Christian would have never become champion, and by some miracle of unforeseeable circumstances it happened. Its unlikely all those stars will align again, and thats where all this anger is coming from. If he was only going to get one reign, let it last more than 2 days.
> 
> Also, comparing this to Ryder? First off, Ryder wasn't as over with the IWC back then because he was hardly seen on TV, and when he was, it was at the expense of a cheap joke from a guest host. It wasn't until his YouTube show began a few months ago that he started to gain acceptance. Doing that showed dedication and ambition to get himself known, and he did it well. He has shown a lot of character and a great amount of potential. That is why he is liked. I am a fan of Ryder and I don't appreciate being called a sheep, thanks.


Not to mention Ziggler and Ryder were heels when they were screwed. Heels getting screwed is a good thing in kayfabe.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> Surely you understand the fans go crazy for Randy Orton and buy up his merchandise right? Hes one of the top 3 biggest stars in the whole company. Just because you think hes boring doesn't mean the casual fan does. And for the record they don't thats why hes such a big draw.


Such a big draw? You make me laugh. 

Orton is a "big" draw because there aren't really any big draws in today's standard. WWE makes money off their name, that's all. Their ratings have declined more and more every year - and I wouldn't be shocked if Smackdown did the same.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

So what are the odds of Christian of winning back the belt?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*

Already been posted like 4x in other threads.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mr cricket said:


> So what are the odds of Christian of winning back the belt?


Zero... rounded up.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mr cricket said:


> So what are the odds of Christian of winning back the belt?



IF we ever see him with the title again, it'll likely be just like his first; a short reign to get the belt on another guy, transitional champion basically. The fact that he's a former champion now means he's a safe option for transitional champion. But don't expect it to happen, it's still VERY unlikely to happen again.

He'll probably hover around the mid-card, every now and then popping up in multi-man world title matches (Fatal-4-Way, Elimination Chamber etc.) for the rest of his WWE career.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*



natey2k4 said:


> Such a big draw? You make me laugh.
> 
> Orton is a "big" draw because there aren't really any big draws in today's standard. WWE makes money off their name, that's all. Their ratings have declined more and more every year - and I wouldn't be shocked if Smackdown did the same.


Stop lying, the WWE has actually held/gained viewers over the past 5 years. The share number will go down as there are now more TV channels (over 100 more in the past 5 years). It is harder to get a high share number now but the WWE ratings are doing jus fine. 

Orton is a big draw because he sells a ton of tickets and last year was behind ONLY Cena and DX in terms of merchandise sales.

You need to come at me with FACTS bro instead of you're wrong lies/opinions.


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: WrestleZone on why "it" might have happened*



wrestlingfanstan said:


> Stop lying, the WWE has actually held/gained viewers over the past 5 years. The share number will go down as there are now more TV channels (over 100 more in the past 5 years). It is harder to get a high share number now but the WWE ratings are doing jus fine.
> 
> Orton is a big draw because he sells a ton of tickets and last year was behind ONLY Cena and DX in terms of merchandise sales.
> 
> You need to come at me with FACTS bro instead of you're wrong lies/opinions.


Did Orton seriously sell more merch than Mysterio???


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Im so enjoying Orton's replies back to some of the losers on Twitter bashing him like its really his fault.LOL.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> *No one is making Christian out to be an amazing talent*. But for anyone to say that this man cannot draw or doesnt have a huge fanbase is ridiculous. The way I see it this dude has been a main eventer since 2005 and during that time he was on a roll and I'm surprised they didnt put the belt on him then.
> 
> And I agree from Vince's standpoint it's likely him winning the World title was a pity reign, hell I even said it myself. But that does not take away from the fact that he sure as hell deserved it. And I dont care who you are NO ONE is going to be happy with having a two day title reign.
> 
> ...





Oh yes they are, every single day people on here make him out to be the savior of wrestling. I like the guy, but he's the most overrated wrestler by far on here. I understand he works hard, but you know what? So does that means everybody that works hard and has been in the business for years deserves the title too?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Im so enjoying Orton's replies back to some of the losers on Twitter bashing him like its really his fault.LOL.


how else are we suppose to show WWE our hate? the only way they will realize it is if we boo Orton. And WWE has been shocked by the amount of hate by the fans after Christian's loss, so this might help.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



bigdog40 said:


> Oh yes they are, every single day people on here make him out to be the savior of wrestling. I like the guy, but he's the most overrated wrestler by far on here. I understand he works hard, but you know what? So does that means everybody that works hard and has been in the business for years deserves the title too?


very talented, hard working, spend 13 years in this company, can get really over with the crowd, what else do you fucking want for him to be main event? If Miz, Drew, Del Rio can be main event, Christian given a chance definitely can.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

You seriously think Orton cares about what you marks who take this stuff way too serioulsy cares think?
If it wasnt for Edge retiring Christain would be feuding w/Brodus Clay instead of even touching the World Title.

He was just in the right place at the right time.Man you woulda thought it was Orton to blame for 911 the way some of you losers are talking about him.Its a predetermined business people!

Thhe only bad thing is this wasnt done in Canada.Imagine the hatred Orton would get then!LOL.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> You seriously think Orton cares about what you marks who take this stuff way too serioulsy cares think?
> If it wasnt for Edge retiring Christain would be feuding w/Brodus Clay instead of even touching the World Title.
> 
> He was just in the right place at the right time.Man you woulda thought it was Orton to blame for 911 the way some of you losers are talking about him.Its a predetermined business people!


then stop blaming Cena, he is hated for absolutely the same thing, being a glory whore. Vince made a deal with Orton that on SD he will be the new John Cena, meaning that SD will no more be a space for new stars to get good world title reigns. Whenever a guy will win the title, Orton will win it back soon enough, they are gonna level his and Cena's reigns. 

Expect him to be shoved down our throughts, he could have always let Christian have a good reign...But no.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Lol Orton is the new Bin Laden. Wanted dead or alive by the Christian marks.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

When did I ever blame Cena Shawn Morrison? I never even mentioned him.I actually like Cena so quit putting weords in my mouth. Again,why couldnt this be done in Canada?Randy could be HBK the 2nd.LOL.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is fucking unbelievable. What a slap in the face to Christian. I think we can all be certain now that Vince will NEVER see Christian as more than an enhancement talent. Christian will always have a job in the WWE, but will never become more than an upper-mid carder in his career. I feel so bad for Christian, he has been working his entire career for his big title win on Sunday, and you could see that title win meant more to him than anything he's ever accomplished in his career. He was crying he was so happy, and Edge was so happy for him that he was crying with him. Vince needs to learn that he can't solely rely on Cena and Orton to carry his company much longer. Orton has won 8 world titles in his career now, and Cena has won 10. World title wins don't do anything for them anymore, they don't need to constantly be holding the world titles. The Miz's world title reign was literally like a breath of fresh air, and I hated to see his reign end last Sunday. Vince didn't even give Christian a chance, he just put the strap on Orton immediately. Now Cena will probably hold the strap most of the time until Wrestlemania, and Orton will probably have a long-ass world title reign as well over on Smackdown. This is horrible. Moving Orton over to the Smackdown brand was a bad move for Christian. At least Edge was willing to drop the title, Orton will probably get Vince to let him hold it as long as possible now. I hate when Orton is in the title picture, almost as much as I hate Cena in it. I really didn't mind Orton on Smackdown because he is going to help the show gain more viewers, but I really didn't want him in the title picture constantly. I don't think we have ever had a time in history where Orton and Cena have both held the world titles at the same time, and I really was hoping it would never happen. The best case scenario for Christian is that this leads to a heel turn where he starts getting pushed as the top heel on the brand, but even that is not likely to happen at this point. :gun: Vince you are the biggest troll ever


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

^Wheres a gif of a crying baby when you need one??


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> When did I ever blame Cena Shawn Morrison? I never even mentioned him.I actually like Cena so quit putting weords in my mouth. Again,why couldnt this be done in Canada?Randy could be HBK the 2nd.LOL.


well then its like Cena always gets complained about, because both him and Orton are gonna hog the spotlight like always, and win title after title after title. It was never like this on SD, because guys like Rey and Taker never stole the spotlight and won title after title. But now that Orton is on it, we're gonna have to see the same old shit, the same guy winning title after title and being showed down our throughts.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Where was all this anger when Ziggler got an ELEVEN minute reign?


He was handed the title by Vickie Guerrero, who wasn't even in charge.. Nobody thought it would be recognized as an official reign.

If Ziggler had won the championship fair and square on a PPV and started crying and shit, I'm sure people would be pissed if he had to drop the title to Cena or Orton just a couple of minutes later (Hulk Hogan-style).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I hope that Lords Of Pain article is true.

However I'm afraid it's not. Christian is too valuable to the company. He's not valuable as in the money draw type of value, but he's valuable in the he can make lesser talent look marvelous and he will put anybody over type of valuable. They'll need someone to put over the likes of Barrett and Rhodes ect.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



heggland0 said:


> He was handed the title by Vickie Guerrero, who wasn't even in charge.. Nobody thought it would be recognized as an official reign.
> 
> If Ziggler had won the championship fair and square on a PPV and started crying and shit, I'm sure people would be pissed if he had to drop the title to Cena or Orton just a couple of minutes later (Hulk Hogan-style).


Its not only that, Ziggler has only spent like 2 years in WWE to get the reign, he has a lot of time left to get another one, and he didn't spend nearly as much time as Christian spent before we so desperetly wanted him World champion, plus Christian is way better on the mic then Dolph, and in the ring they are equal. 

Dolph got to win a world title so early in his career, no matter how long, why should we be complaining? We waited 13 years for this Christian title reign, and when we get it, we get slapped on our faces because it gets taken away in 2 days.(WHAT A CREDIBLE REIGN)


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

^^^^^^
But Christian is not that guy, he will never be on Cena's , Rock's, Austin's or Hogan's level. People are who they are and what people fail to realize is that some people are good at what they are. What pisses me off about the Christian marks is that they make it out to be Christian got screwed and he's worked 13 years in the business, this that and the other. There are other guys that have done the same thing. The only reason why he became champion was because Edge retired. So basically he was an option, there was no current long term storyline or title run with him. He got his world title win so he can say he was champion. I don't think it's a matter of him getting screwed cuz they are all professionals, it was merely a booking decision. Relax, the world is not going to end and Christian will not be hurt by this, despite what others will say. He has a job, he's getting paid a shit load of money and he's doing what he loves to do. Im sure some of the bottom feeders would do anything to just even get a title win and drop the belt the next night


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Light heavyweight champion
European champion
Hardcore champion
Tag champion (did he get the wcw one ever?)
Ecw champion
Intercontinental champion
World heavyweight champion

Has anyone won that many different titles within the wwe? I assume he'll get a chance at the us title at some point too. Edge perhaps?
Bigger chance of him doing a comedy angle where he gets the womens title than the raw title unfortunately.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



bigdog40 said:


> ^^^^^^
> But Christian is not that guy, he will never be on Cena's , Rock's, Austin's or Hogan's level. People are who they are and what people fail to realize is that some people are good at what they are. What pisses me off about the Christian marks is that they make it out to be Christian got screwed and he's worked 13 years in the business, this that and the other. There are other guys that have done the same thing. The only reason why he became champion was because Edge retired. So basically he was an option, there was no current long term storyline or title run with him. He got his world title win so he can say he was champion. I don't think it's a matter of him getting screwed cuz they are all professionals, it was merely a booking decision. Relax, the world is not going to end and Christian will not be hurt by this, despite what others will say. He has a job, he's getting paid a shit load of money and he's doing what he loves to do. Im sure some of the bottom feeders would do anything to just even get a title win and drop the belt the next night


No one has wanted him to be the Cena's, Rock's, etc. We complain because he has never won THE WORLD title, when he is so talented, all this comes from 2005, and Christian eventually decided to leave because of it. So do you need to be a Cena, Rock, HOgan to have a lengthy reign, otherwise no one can? Was Chris Benoit the face of the company in his 2003 reign? NO but he still got a lengthy reign, beating guys like HBK and HHH. Thats how Christian's reign should have been, not ended before its started.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I love the tradition of Wrestling Forum mentality.

Something controversial happens
The majority of people take one particular stance, either positive (Nexus debut) or negative (Christian gets screwed)
50 pages of bitching and name-calling
The majority of people decide it's cooler to be alternative, and change their stance to the previously unpopular one
50 pages of bitching and name-calling
Something else controversial happens.

THE CIRCLE OF LIIIIFE.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



MyDeerHunter said:


> I love the tradition of Wrestling Forum mentality.
> 
> Something controversial happens
> The majority of people take one particular stance, either positive (Nexus debut) or negative (Christian gets screwed)
> ...


these are things that people SHOULD GET OVER.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

deleted


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

*Vince absolutely loves this attention....this anger. He knows he's not going to lose viewers over this. The ratings for both shows will pretty much stay what they are. House show attendance and merchandise sales will stay what they are. It's no big deal to Vince. *


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao JR,Orton,Jericho and now Joey Styles are getting hate for this the internet is alive and they will tune in.


> JoeyStyles
> RandyOrton, let's compare hate tweets on Tuesday. To read this filth, you would think that I was the one that RKOd @Christian4Peeps! #WWE


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



bigdog40 said:


> Oh yes they are, every single day people on here make him out to be the savior of wrestling. I like the guy, but he's the most overrated wrestler by far on here. I understand he works hard, but you know what? So does that means everybody that works hard and has been in the business for years deserves the title too?


Compared to the ridiculous praise, Jericho, HBK, Taker, Punk and Bryan get constantly Christian doesnt even get half of that. No one is calling him one of the greatest wrestlers ever or think he's entitled to a shitload of title reigns, all they're saying is that he deserves at least one.

And it depends on who those hard working people are. If it was someone like Funaki? No he doesnt deserve a major title, but someone like Christian who has the look of a top star, who I'm sure can draw an audience and can obviously sell merchandise as well as get a reaction who has worked his ass off in the WWE for 13 years to prove that point? Yes he does deserve a run with the belt.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is what Vince wants. Lets be honest wrestling has been pretty boring and predictable lately. Who thought Christian would lose the belt two days after winning it? Vince knew this would be talked about all week and everyone would go on a outrage since he's so beloved by the IWC and since his win was so emotional and Edge just retired. Vince knows what he's doing. This shaked the whole wrestling world. Imagine if it was Cena Christian lost the title to? Lol. I could only imagine.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian is good and worked for 13 years but as fans of his you should be angry that his moment was overshadowed by Edge, this reign was never about Christian "winning the big one", it was a last goodbye to Edge and i feel pissed he was handed a pity title reign. I dont doubt Christian will 2earn the big one" but it left a sour taste in my mouth when the focus on the last 5 minutes of the match was all about Edge, Edge, Edge...


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I'm happy that he got given the World Championship in the first place, even if it was for less than 48 hours, however I can't help but be annoyed at the fact that they couldn't hold this off until Over The Limit.


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I am lost for words


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I dunno if you can overrate HBK to be honest.

Benoit literally sacrificed his brain for the industry, in 2004, no one deserved the title more. Ignoring the events which happened since, obviously.

Arguments that this is a great surprise and that draws anything should be on a tna forum.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Jericho spoiled it for me on Twitter. This is fucking bullshit! fpalm

I knew Christian was going to get fucked as soon as Orton got drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

And Jericho speaks the truth.if only you Orton haters would get it.Somewhere Vince is hearing about and/or reading all these Orton/WWE bashing posts and laughing his butt off.This is what he wants so keep it up losers.

This will end up as a heel Orton getting more heel heat than any heel ever seen before.And in the end they'll all be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Mark my words...This was a plan all along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcnDNCZLRso

Why would they air this type of a promo. This is just plain spiteful if it doesn't have a 'real' meaning behind it.

Keep the faith..

Christian will have a big year..Trust me!

Greg x


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian has been WHC.

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION

Most thought it would never happen. 

Length of reign pfft. They can never take that title away from him.














Ziggler's title though I wish they could. That was a true booking fuck up.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Also, Christian only has to stay over and he'll stay in the main event scene somewhere or other, maybe even more title wins. Smackdown is hardly heavy on star power. 

He's also due a heel turn...


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I really don't get people saying this ruined the ER moment. Moment still exists. He still won the flipping thing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Serpent01 said:


> Jericho spoiled it for me on Twitter.


Okay, what the fucking fuck? Something is up; I've seen loads of people saying 'just got spoilers from Randy Orton, oh my god I can't believe...' and now this? Is the WWE allowing them to leak the biggest Smackdown spoiler since well, ever?


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

A lot of people have said Christian only won because Edge retired; he only won because of Edge; it was just a pity title victory given to him...

Well I can say I don't give a shit about that. All fans of Christian know he truly deserved to win the title. I could care less if it was because of any of the above reasons because all that matters is that he won the damn World Title. It will always be a true mark out moment.


----------



## RyanRKO (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

OMG NO WAY SHOULD CHRISTIAN HAVE LOST THE BELT ... after years of hard work and brilliant matches the WWE give him the world title to take it off him less than a week later , what bastards


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



greendayedgehead said:


> Okay, what the fucking fuck? Something is up; I've seen loads of people saying 'just got spoilers from Randy Orton, oh my god I can't believe...' and now this? Is the WWE allowing them to leak the biggest Smackdown spoiler since well, ever?


Jericho can do what he wants cause he's not under a WWE contract.

Yeah, but Orton and Styles not giving a fuck is a head scratcher.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Obviously I don't like the quick Title change, as I never like it when someone wins a World title and loses it very quick.

I am both a fan of Christian and Orton, even more of Christian, but no one of us knows yet what the direction is going to be for Christian. I think its a buildup for his heel turn, that would be good. Again, I wanted for Christian to have a nice lengthy reign as World Champion, but seeing as Orton is being used on SD now as Cena on Raw that's gonna be difficult. Just turn Christian heel quickly and have him win the Belt back later this year.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Christian is good and worked for 13 years but as fans of his you should be angry that his moment was overshadowed by Edge, this reign was never about Christian "winning the big one", it was a last goodbye to Edge and i feel pissed he was handed a pity title reign. I dont doubt Christian will 2earn the big one" but it left a sour taste in my mouth when the focus on the last 5 minutes of the match was all about Edge, Edge, Edge...


Let's be honest though, Edge leaving when he did was the best thing for Christian. A pity reign was the only way he was getting that belt.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

No way Orton is losing the title for a few months at the very least. They wont do that because that will make him look like shit. Making Christian look like shit is not a big deal to Vince Mcmahon.

So for the short term Christian is definitely screwed if they even decide to give him a main event push for his duration on Smackdown. It's totally wrong and unfair to him and his fans to wait so long for him to finally win the big one and then just take it away in an instant.


----------



## TheMan631 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



RyanRKO said:


> OMG NO WAY SHOULD CHRISTIAN HAVE LOST THE BELT ... after years of hard work and brilliant matches the WWE give him the world title to take it off him less than a week later , what bastards


Hi Ryan I see your settling in fine with the Christian marks, I don't really care for this situation he won the world title then he lost it, hey at least you guys can say he has held it, people like MVP who you wanted to didn't, so you at least be glad he's had his world title moment.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I can't stop laughing.... BWAHAHAHA

I love WWE


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Maybe Jericho is right.

Maybe this is for the greater good of the program.

Maybe there is a huge storyline in store for Christian.

Maybe Christian gets the belt back.

Maybe what will happe..... *RKO'D OUTTA NOWHERE!*


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



el dandy said:


> Maybe Jericho is right.
> 
> Maybe this is for the greater good of the program.
> 
> ...




lol awesome


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I want to understand the people who say they are enjoying WWE's booking right now what their logic is? So I guess seeing Orton and Cena dominate the title scene and be the top guys by far on each brand is interesting and fun?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

lol christian fans just got trolled


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I read somebody posted some lordofpains article a couple pages back and all I can do is :lmao that article is soooo fake. Unless I am blind I decided to go to that site and look for the article...nope could not find it. Dirt sheets lol, thats all they are good for a laugh.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



vk79 said:


> I want to understand the people who say they are enjoying WWE's booking right now what their logic is? So I guess seeing Orton and Cena dominate the title scene and be the top guys by far on each brand is interesting and fun?



my logic, and why i enjoyed christian losing the belt already, is that im not a fan of his.

i understand his lovers may not be able to comprehend that, but there you go.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is a damn disgrace. This is a spit in the face to Christian and his decade of hard work, but then this IS Vince, you know the same guy who screwed Bret Hart.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> Let's be honest though, Edge leaving when he did was the best thing for Christian. A pity reign was the only way he was getting that belt.


Im still gonna laugh if all this leads to him winning it back as a "i don't need Edge" kind of heartfelt story.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Im still gonna laugh if all this leads to him winning it back as a "i don't need Edge" kind of heartfelt story.


That would be awesome and one of the best swerves in recent memory, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

This is such bullshit. Christian has been shit on so much by Vince here, and Orton gets yet another title reign. fpalm


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

^As JBL would say,"Call the waaaaaaaambulance!"


----------



## Cavarti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I understand that Christian might not be suited to be the top, top guy at a brand like Cena and Orton, but he is over and a credible champion.
Cause if you had to be the top dog to have the belt, then yeah, say hello to infinite Cena and Orton title reign.

Though I can see a title reign in the future for Chris Jericho now when he returns. God I wish Jericho returned and just laid the floor with Orton.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Im still gonna laugh if all this leads to him winning it back as a "i don't need Edge" kind of heartfelt story.


As long as he wins it back and given a decent title reign, doesnt really bother me.

That would actually be a good storyline if they didnt make such a big show of Christian and Edge crying and hugging together. Doubt we'll see it.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Lady Croft said:


> *Vince absolutely loves this attention....this anger. He knows he's not going to lose viewers over this. The ratings for both shows will pretty much stay what they are. House show attendance and merchandise sales will stay what they are. It's no big deal to Vince. *





wwefanatic89 said:


> This is what Vince wants. Lets be honest wrestling has been pretty boring and predictable lately. Who thought Christian would lose the belt two days after winning it? Vince knew this would be talked about all week and everyone would go on a outrage since he's so beloved by the IWC and since his win was so emotional and Edge just retired. Vince knows what he's doing. This shaked the whole wrestling world. Imagine if it was Cena Christian lost the title to? Lol. I could only imagine.




ITA with you guys.
i still feel bad for christian's 2 day reign, but from vince's point of view, their plan worked wonders..look at the reaction here and all over social media.

vince loves controversy, loves to "shake things up a bit"...it's just the guy they picked (christian) has alot of internet suppport, so that is where the outrage is coming from lol


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Imagaine if this was the IWC's precious Daniel Bryan this happened to instead of Christian???LOL.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Imagaine if this was the IWC's precious Daniel Bryan this happened to instead of Christian???LOL.


It already happened with Daniel Bryan when he got released, actually it was much worse with him.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Imagaine if this was the IWC's precious Daniel Bryan this happened to instead of Christian???LOL.


I love Daniel Bryan, but he doesn't deserve it nearly as much as Christian. So would we be pissed? Probably, but not like this.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

You are all going to tune in week after week to see him try and win it back.

Go figure why it all happened.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> You are all going to tune in week after week to see him try and win it back.
> 
> Go figure why it all happened.


Yeah on youtube the day before it airs, not live giving WWE their ratings. God bless Australia.


----------



## no1fishbone (May 6, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

my 1st post ever...i have read a lot on here...christian is great...did not realized he is so loved by many...my 1st reaction was disgust...the more i read the i tried to figure it out...i have a theory..it is out there but about the only possible ACCEPTABLE explanation...WHAT IF THIS WAS CHRISTIANS DECISION...think about what we got...we know vince does not think highly of christian...so he was going to lose the belt sooner rather than later...so rather than give him his month title reign and then fade back...WHAT IF CHRISTIAN WENT TO VINCE WITH AN IDEA....lose the belt immediately...COUNT ON ALLL THIS BACKLASH...and try to parlay the title win into real unsurmountable popularity...to the point vince has to believe in him...and the fact that joey styles and randy orton are giving away the spoiler actually adds legitimacy to this theory...WHAT IF IT WAS CHRISTIANS PLAN TO HAVE YOU GUYS FIGHT FOR THE SPOT HE HAS...interested in any thoughts on this since i have not seen this as an option on here


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian will never be world champion again.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Well im going to watch it this week to see him walk out at the start of the show with the title and address the crowd. Secondly i want to see the match itself (apparantly it was really good), and thirdly i want to see the reaction of the fans when this shit goes down. Hopefully they show the part where Orton comes back out and tells everyone that he is the new WHC?

After that i will read spoilers and if nothing noteworthy happens with this storyline or Christians status on Smackdown i dont think ill be watching for a while.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Imagine if this was just Vince's way to get rid of the IWC fanboys from watching his product. If he buries Punk, Christian and the other golden boys enough maybe we'll all give up and stop watching.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I cant beloieve how seriously some of you are taking this.Jeez,it was all predetermined and its not like this is real life and Christian(Or Orton) are your best freind this happened to. Youd think reading some of these posts Orton killed the guy.

This isnt the be all to end all.Some of you just take this stuff way too seriously.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> Imagine if this was just Vince's way to get rid of the IWC fanboys from watching his product. If he buries Punk, Christian and the other golden boys enough maybe we'll all give up and stop watching.


Why get rid of fans?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

fpalm


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> fpalm


You know you could just respond with words instead of using emoticons.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

The entire net is gonna have a Dallas moment and wake up to find Patrick Duffy in our showers and Christian still as champion. :lmao


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> Why get rid of fans?


Because the IWC are a bunch of smarks who only mark for a group of wrestlers who include CM Punk,Zack Ryder,Chris Jericho,Christian and Daniel Bryan. It gets quite annoying after awhile.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



wwefanatic89 said:


> Because the IWC are a bunch of smarks who only mark for a group of wrestlers who include CM Punk,Zack Ryder,Chris Jericho,Christian and Daniel Bryan. It gets quite annoying after awhile.


Despite the fact that they constantly complain....about EVERYTHING, they still watch week after week which is money in Vince's pocket.

Not wise to get rid of fans no matter how annoying they are, because in any way/shape/form each fan is like a dollar sign to Vince.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

It was a joke. Hence the fpalm.

Thought you'd pick up on it.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> It was a joke. Hence the fpalm.
> 
> Thought you'd pick up on it.


Hard to do that over the internet, sry.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I have thought of Vince just doing this to only see the angry reactions of a lot of people around the internet and laugh his ass off at how good of a job he's doing at trolling. I'm not saying Vince hates christian but now the thought of Vince just doing this type of shit to anger a lot of people seems possible now... After all, he's doing nearly nothing with Zack Ryder even though he's the most popular non-main eventer in the WWE.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Everybody knows what's happening on friday, SO DON'T WATCH. Don't contribute to that BS and convince WWE that Orton as Champ brings in the ratings.

Sadly, nobody will listen to this advice. Find it on Youtube if you want to see it but don't put money in their pockets and convince them they're doing a good job. They're not...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

What's kind of funny about this is that even though it is one of the shortest reigns, Christian's reign as World Heavyweight Champion is already one of the most memorable reigns the belt has had.

Yeah the Captain wasn't even allowed to keep for a PPV run or even allowed to succesfully defend it once, but when everybody thinks back to Christian being World Champion you will think of 1 of 3 things (or maybe you'll think all 3 things).

1) How happy you were when he won it
2) How disappointed you were when you found out he dropped it
3) How vehemently pissed off the fans were when he dropped it

I fully believe that the intent of what has transpired was NEVER to create controversy, was never to get people talking, or that it would lead to some mega program or heel turn (I believe it was just to have Randy Orton be the brand champion. Nothing more, nothing less. At the end of the day, that's fine.).

WWE has inadvertently made Christian's 2 day reign as World Heavyweight Champion memorable, controversial, and scandalous.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Having just watched the Match between Christian and Orton, let me be the first to say that they have tremendous chemistry in the ring and their movesets compliment each other so well. It was a hard fought match, and the crowd gave Christian a lot of love but Orton is hands down, the bigger man, no question about it.

Now on to the ending segment of Smackdown, as Orton left the ring with the World Title, the camera cut to a dejected Christian. Why is this a big deal? The fact that the show ended with a sobbing Christian instead of a celebrating Orton, is completely justifiable to speculate on. This isn't the end between the two of them, at least I hope it isn't.

The chemistry shown by these two guys leaves a lot to be desired, and I know a heel turn would probably be a bad idea in the long run, given the lack of depth in the roster, but I really wish they will go on to have a lengthy program with each other.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Having just watched the Match between Christian and Orton, let me be the first to say that they have tremendous chemistry in the ring and their movesets compliment each other so well. It was a hard fought match, and the crowd gave Christian a lot of love but Orton is hands down, the bigger man, no question about it.
> 
> Now on to the ending segment of Smackdown, as Orton left the ring with the World Title, the camera cut to a dejected Christian. Why is this a big deal? The fact that the show ended with a sobbing Christian instead of a celebrating Orton, is completely justifiable to speculate on. This isn't the end between the two of them, at least I hope it isn't.
> 
> The chemistry shown by these two guys leaves a lot to be desired, and I know a heel turn would probably be a bad idea in the long run, given the lack of depth in the roster, but I really wish they will go on to have a lengthy program with each other.


Lets all think about it for a second. If Vince really screwed Christian and this wasn't part of a storyline you think they'd actually have Orton leave the ring and only focus on a sad Christian? If Vince really screwed him Christian would've left the ring as soon as he lost and Orton would be celebrating on.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Keep in mind you're basing this off of a camera shot.

Nonetheless I see your point, we just have to see what happens in the coming weeks. But I'm really doubting another title reign for Christian especially if he turns out to be the heel which seems likely.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Kentonbomb said:


> Everybody knows what's happening on friday, SO DON'T WATCH. Don't contribute to that BS and convince WWE that Orton as Champ brings in the ratings.
> 
> Sadly, nobody will listen to this advice. Find it on Youtube if you want to see it but don't put money in their pockets and convince them they're doing a good job. They're not...


I already said it, i'm not watching WWE until both Orton and Cena drop their titles. So they've lost my viewership until WM28..Everybody is not watching just because your two most popular faces are champions..


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



iBeaDom said:


> Keep in mind you're basing this off of a camera shot.
> 
> Nonetheless I see your point, we just have to see what happens in the coming weeks. But I'm really doubting another title reign for Christian especially if he turns out to be the heel which seems likely.


Considering a big star like Orton just won the World Title, they'd usually end the show with the celebration. Anyway, as good as another title reign with Christian sounds, I'd be fine with him having a lengthy Main Event program with Orton, given their chemistry.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Considering a big star like Orton just won the World Title, they'd usually end the show with the celebration. Anyway, as good as another title reign with Christian sounds, I'd be fine with him having a lengthy Main Event program with Orton, given their chemistry.


If the camera shot did indeed mean something it meant one of them is turning. Randy would be the likely choice due to the backlash, but I wouldnt be surprised if Vince wanted Christian as the bad guy in this.

If they can put on some great matches I'm cool with that, better than him being stuck in the mid-card doing nothing. I would just prefer another reign, I hate that he's always the bestman, never the groom....or something like that.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Christian will be World Champion again one day.

I bet a dollar:no:


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



el dandy said:


> What's kind of funny about this is that even though it is one of the shortest reigns, Christian's reign as World Heavyweight Champion is already one of the most memorable reigns the belt has had.
> 
> Yeah the Captain wasn't even allowed to keep for a PPV run or even allowed to succesfully defend it once, but when everybody thinks back to Christian being World Champion you will think of 1 of 3 things (or maybe you'll think all 3 things).
> 
> ...


Exactly... 100% agree to all of this.

Christian winning the title and celebrating with Edge is my favorite moment of all time in the WWE, surpassing Wrestlemania 20 with Eddie/Benoit.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> *Considering a big star like Orton just won the World Title, they'd usually end the show with the celebration.* Anyway, as good as another title reign with Christian sounds, I'd be fine with him having a lengthy Main Event program with Orton, given their chemistry.


Exactly. What I see happening on the next episode of Smackdown is Orton opening up the show talking about the title win and so on then Christian coming out and congratulating him only to cost him his match later on in the night turning heel in that process and mentioning that he is envoking his rematch clause at Over The Limit.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Deshad C. said:


> Christian will be World Champion again one day.
> 
> I bet a dollar:no:


He can always be the champ on Smackdown vs RAW the video game.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

HAHA!

thanks for the lulz Vince. GREATEST. MOVE. EVER.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Kentonbomb said:


> Everybody knows what's happening on friday, SO DON'T WATCH. Don't contribute to that BS and convince WWE that Orton as Champ brings in the ratings.
> 
> Sadly, nobody will listen to this advice. Find it on Youtube if you want to see it but don't put money in their pockets and convince them they're doing a good job. They're not...


This!
Protest SD.
What would be funnier? Watch the whole show EXCEPT the main event. I think it would kick ass if Christian v RKO lost 5 million viewers based off this, of course that would never happen though. And the reason it will never happen is because Christian is about to have his "Mick Foley moment". He's in a position where people, even though they know the outcome, cannot wait to see how it comes about. They wanna see it as It happened. As I sit here right now I have to say that is what is ailing me at the moment. The peep in me doesn't even want to watch it but the wrestling fan and watcher of car crashes in me can't wait to see it, even though it will just make me mad.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

heres the problem if everyone decides not to watch, wwe logic would be oh they dont want to see christian as champ because not everyone in the world reads spoilers. so christian never gets a title again...everyone should watch and try to get smackdowns highest rating ever then next week everyone not watch...if you really want to show how you all feel about him losing


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I'm just hoping that the ratings for Friday's show are the biggest indicator that Vince needs to rethink his position on Christian. If SD pulls at least a 2.5, that'll open some eyes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

2.5?

I would be surprised if it broke 2.0 to be honest.

Even if it did somehow get 2.5 Vince would spin that to mean that people tuned in to see Orton win the title and only to see Orton win the title. Vince would never attribute that kind of ratings spike to something Christian related.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I see it differently:
Ratings spike = everyone wanted to see orton win
Ratings drop = no one cared about orton's win.
Just about everyone knows the outcome its about drawing fans to watch it they can either believe orton winning was a huge draw or a big time flop. In any event if the ratings rise christian won't get credit and if they drop christian will get blamed, but since he's getting dicked anyway who cares..


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

At the end of the day we all know that everyone's going to tune in, and we also know that the WWE is aware of the massive backlash against Orton and Vince. It's been four days and the WWE Facebook and Twitter accounts are still blowing up with posts and tweets from angry fans.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Vince would lay the blame on Christian either way.
Good Ratings = People wanted to see Orton win.
Bad Ratings = People didnt want to see Christian as champ after ER.

The reality is there is no way to guage why people are or arent watching on a single episode. The best thing to do is to not watch it next week after we know Orton is champ.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Christian Miztake said:


> *Vince would lay the blame on Christian either way.*
> Good Ratings = People wanted to see Orton win.
> Bad Ratings = People didnt want to see Christian as champ after ER.
> 
> The reality is there is no way to guage why people are or arent watching on a single episode. The best thing to do is to not watch it next week after we know Orton is champ.


Exactly, either way he loses.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Christian Miztake said:


> Vince would lay the blame on Christian either way.
> Good Ratings = People wanted to see Orton win.
> Bad Ratings = People didnt want to see Christian as champ after ER.
> 
> The reality is there is no way to guage why people are or arent watching on a single episode. The best thing to do is to not watch it next week after we know Orton is champ.


That would be great in theory, but there's no way that such a massive boycott (big enough to make a difference) could possibly be organized within the course of a week. 

Honestly I doubt I'll tune in if I read the spoilers and Christian gets buried / isn't on the show out of sheer lack of faith in the direction of the WWE product. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Man i just watched Superstars during which they aired a promo about Christian finally acheiving his dreams and telling us to watch the first Smackdown of Christians reign. Trolling us? The start of an epic storyline. A sick joke?


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Ouroboros said:


> Man i just watched Superstars during which they aired a promo about Christian finally acheiving his dreams and telling us to watch the first Smackdown of Christians reign. Trolling us? The start of an epic storyline. A sick joke?


If it actually is the start of an epic storyline, then I'll have to give the WWE massive props for actually engaging me as a viewer and having me genuinely interested in a storyline. I don't remember the last time I really gave half a fuck about anything the WWE had going on.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Ismaiel said:


> Vince the asshole should of waited at least until the next PPV to fuck him over


THIS. 

And fuck WWE.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Ouroboros said:


> Man i just watched Superstars during which they aired a promo about Christian finally acheiving his dreams and telling us to watch the first Smackdown of Christians reign. Trolling us? The start of an epic storyline. A sick joke?


Well if it is a storyline, then i can tell you that i would want Christian to win it a second time even more than i wanted the first one. And for him to beat the living shit out of Randy Orton in Hell in a Cell to do it! :frustrate


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Deacon of Demons said:


> Well....I just read the Smackdown spoilers for this Friday, and of course Vince went with what I had a feeling he was going to go with and that was ultimately completely fucking over Christian and putting the title on Orton.


This is exactly why I quit watching. I'm tired of seeing the WWE shit on the talented people like Christian. He didn't even have the title for an entire fucking week before they gave it to Orton. We all knew this was going to happen when Orton was drafted to Smackdown. Fuck you Vince.

if you want to show WWE we're tired of all the bs then STOP WATCHING ON TV. Just watch a live stream online or watch it on youtube. Just stop contributing to the show's ratings on tv.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Christian Miztake said:


> Well if it is a storyline, then i can tell you that i would want Christian to win it a second time even more than i wanted the first one. And for him to beat the living shit out of Randy Orton in Hell in a Cell to do it! :frustrate


I doubt that Christian will ever have the title again as long a Vince is around.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



exile123 said:


> if you want to show WWE we're tired of all the bs then STOP WATCHING ON TV. Just watch a live stream online or watch it on youtube. Just stop contributing to the show's ratings on tv.


Not watching it on tv won't mean a damn thing. Nobody's viewership matters unless they have a Neilsen box which is a very small percentage of people.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I'm thinking, why did Teddy Long used the loudest cheers as the way to determine Christian's contender for the title tonight, and that is lame, IMO. 

Having a cheering contest is really obvious than Orton will win that one, Henry and Khali are only a jobber anyway, so the fans didn't know it was coming, so yeah.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

True Christian fans should be upset but going as far as to send Orton death threats over this is crossing a line and those people are not true fans, they are people in need of serious therapy. I disliked Cena winning but i'm not that crazy to send the poor guy death threats on Twitter:no:


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> True Christian fans should be upset but going as far as to send Orton death threats over this is crossing a line and those people are not true fans, they are people in need of serious therapy. I disliked Cena winning but i'm not that crazy to send the poor guy death threats on Twitter:no:


This.

Yeah, I disliked the win of Cena and Orton, but still, they are only the employees, Vince is the commander, they are the soldier. They shouldn't be extremely upset and sending hate and malicious languages to the two. 

I respect Orton, but I'm disappointed not in the means I want to kill the person and send him hatred.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

You get those lunatics in everything remotely competitive though.

I was thinking, exactly how little did they think everything cared about christian, like to logically come to the conclusion no one would car that he lost immediately to a face. It'd be like austin beating mick foley on the raw after winning. foley being heaps more over than christian is offset by austin being heaps and heaps and heaps more over than, eh, everyone here.


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Worst decision I have seen the wwe made, seriously I know they have made some bad ones but this really is god-awful decision. However, unlike some people I will not be sending death threats to orton or styles or anyone at wwe for that matter, that’s just not right. 

I think I the 1 positive to come out of this was that I have been debating if I should keep watching wwe anymore or give it a break for a bit. I think now is a good time to go on a break. Maybe just keep reading the results online and if anything catches me eye watch it on youtube. Honestly I don’t even really like that many of them, was thinking about it the other day and of like the 60 – 70 people they have one the rosters there is about only 5 I really like lol. + I cant stand Cena and really don’t care for orton so no point being a regular viewer anymore.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Look on the bright side guys, Randy Orton's twitter is very entertaining.

" ChampofBeards Lee Gonzales
@RandyOrton get ass cancer you molester of sports entertainment"

" RandyOrton Randy Orton
@
@ChampofBeards ass cancer is quite serious actually. Maybe u should get checked"



"@RandyOrton thanks for retweeting that Orton. You ruined Smackdown for me this week. WWE won't be happy at you giving away the spoilers.

@Smithlee2009 huh? Oh I get it, that retweet was the only thing u saw on twitter. Get some friends and your timeline will have more variety."

He's heelin' it up on twitter lol.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

^ fpalm @ those tweets.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Fuck his opening promo was boring. (I'm watching it now)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Do you think Christian would be happy to know his so called fans are sending death threats? No he wouldnt and all of them should be ashamed for doing this all in Christian's name. I hope it disgusts him


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> Fuck his opening promo was boring. (I'm watching it now)


Boreton promos are always boring.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

As suspected the end of the match is all about christian. Great match too. Some of you will still be pissed off when watching, but it came across really well on tv. No doubt an angle is coming with this.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



rcc said:


> As suspected the end of the match is all about christian. Great match too. Some of you will still be pissed off when watching, but it came across really well on tv. No doubt an angle is coming with this.


let's hope that you and chris jeircho are right about this leading to a major angle and hopefully christian getting the title back...

despite everything, extremely short title reigns are a low blow regardless of who's holding the title


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

An angle is coming from this?

Sorry but 10 years of Christian being buried and being enhancement talent leads me to believe Orton will squash Christian, Squash Henry and continue to squash anyone who faces him.

Wouldn't be surprised if they had him and Cena hold the belts until Wrestlemania 29 for a unification match which Orton would win. Honestly, Vince seems to think these are the only two superstars on the roster.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Lastier said:


> Boreton promos are always boring.


Orton is bad enough.

Mix in Henry and that makes it THAT much worse.

Then add Great Khali and you have one shitty promo.

Trifecta of boring LMAO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



el dandy said:


> Orton is bad enough.
> 
> Mix in Henry and that makes it THAT much worse.
> 
> ...


I'd argue the trifecta of boring is Jeff Hardy, Morrison and Swagger, but that's just my opinion. 

I agree with the previously said viewpoint that nothing is going to come from this. There won't be any big payoff for Christian fans. Even if he does turn heel and feud with Orton, and that's the absolute best case scenario for him, since the other option is midcarding and being left off tons of PPV cards like he was before, the same thing will happen to him that happened to CM Punk. He won't win a single match in their program, and then the MITB guy will be the next guy to get buried six feet deep, even if he does beat Orton for the title once. Nobody gets by Orton. I'm amazed that Miz did, which gives you an idea of how highly Vince values him, but unless Undertaker comes back, there won't be a single competitive program that Orton is in for his entire duration on SmackDown.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

You guys are delusional if you think anything will come out of this. They had plenty of times to turn him heel, they won't do it now. He'll have a rematch, lose it, and do nothing for the rest of his career. He'll never be world champ again.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Orton's tweeting is hilarious.

Hope this does build up a good feud. Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

The reaction to this whole situation by the majority of the IWC is disgraceful and embarrassing.

I feel even more ashamed than usual to be associated with such stupidity.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Gingermadman said:


> An angle is coming from this?
> 
> Sorry but 10 years of Christian being buried and being enhancement talent leads me to believe Orton will squash Christian, Squash Henry and continue to squash anyone who faces him.
> 
> *Wouldn't be surprised if they had him and Cena hold the belts until Wrestlemania 29 for a unification match which Orton would win*. Honestly, Vince seems to think these are the only two superstars on the roster.


You're just trolling at this point.

Christian/Orton will have a nice feud.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> The reaction to this whole situation by the majority of the IWC is disgraceful and embarrassing.
> 
> I feel even more ashamed than usual to be associated with such stupidity.


Some of the hate tweets are disgusting i mean one even said he rapes his daughter....jesus some fans are showing they dont care about Christian they just want to act like tits and send death threats


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Evolution said:


> The reaction to this whole situation by the majority of the IWC is disgraceful and embarrassing.
> 
> I feel even more ashamed than usual to be associated with such stupidity.


Agreed.

If fans just kept to a mild *Fuck you Orton* then that's one thing.

But the death threats, the rape his daughter threats, and the wishing cancer upon him are just wow. Whether it's done out of just messing around or not, it's pathetic.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Some of the hate tweets are disgusting i mean one even said he rapes his daughter....jesus some fans are showing they dont care about Christian they just want to act like tits and send death threats


fpalm Holy fuck! Really?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



> But the death threats, the rape his daughter threats, and the wishing cancer upon him are just wow.


Christian would be angry that "fans" are saying all this vile disgusting stuff to Randy over what? Winning the title? Way to overreact and show the world how classless they are.:no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Then the IWC will complain a week later that their voice never gets heard, no-one takes us seriously etc.

This is why, because everyone acts like an immature wank when one thing doesn't go how they want it.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> Christian would be angry that "fans" are saying all this vile disgusting stuff to Randy over what? Winning the title? Way to overreact and show the world how classless they are.:no:


Exactly. 

None of us have to he happy about what happened, but God damn, it's fucking wrestling. 
If a favourite character of mine dies in a TV show, I don't wish rape upon the daughter of the actor who played the killer. 
But hey, welcome to the internet I guess.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

this is nothing new guys, and is also not exclusive to the iwc. internet people are generally fucking crazy cakes. you just gotta roll with it


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



greendayedgehead said:


> this is nothing new guys, and is also not exclusive to the iwc. internet people are generally fucking crazy cakes. you just gotta roll with it


Exactly. Once you understand that, those type of comments dont bother you.

Are they offensive? No doubt, but how long have these guys been wrestling...over a decade? They've seen fans doing some crazy shit over the years.

I'm not saying these wrestlers shouldnt be upset and offended by what some nutjobs are saying, but you also have to just brush it off. Willing to bet that 99% are just saying that stuff just to say it, they dont really mean any of it.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



el dandy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If fans just kept to a mild *Fuck you Orton* then that's one thing.
> 
> But the death threats, the rape his daughter threats, and the wishing cancer upon him are just wow. Whether it's done out of just messing around or not, it's pathetic.


I'm sure a millionaire professional wrestler can shake off a few insults from some dumbasses on the internet. I'm as upset as anybody about the treatment of Christian by Vince and WWE management, but I definitely don't hold it against Randy Orton. He's just doing his job.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

But these are insults wishing DEATH on his wife and child i dont think anyone could or should brush them aside


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Simply Flawless said:


> But these are insults wishing DEATH on his wife and child i dont think anyone could or should brush them aside


Cant tell you how many times I've heard the "I hope you die" comment directed at someone. At this point it's equivalent to an insult a child would make.

I can understand the rape thing, because his daughter shouldnt have been brought into it and neither should his wife. 

But death threats? Come on, Cena probably still gets 50 of those a day. At this point you can only laugh at them, I would.


----------



## The old nosy (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

What scares me the most is this: Is there any superstar in the smackdown roster with actually any chance to get the title from Orton? I'd go for Barret, but I don't think that the Smackdown management believes in this guy... Such a shame


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

RKLOL


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



RoughJustice said:


> I'm sure a millionaire professional wrestler can shake off a few insults from some dumbasses on the internet. I'm as upset as anybody about the treatment of Christian by Vince and WWE management, but I definitely don't hold it against Randy Orton. He's just doing his job.


Agreed. Some people are taking it too far. Fine voice your frustration and say you're mad about Christian losing but death threats and such have no place in this world, especially over a scripted show. It's embarrassing. I hold no ill will against Orton, he's not my favourite but like you said he's just doing his job.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I can go with the long reasoning behind the booking but to be honest I'd rather just say: FUCK YOU ORTON AND FUCK YOU VINCE. Did we expect anything else though? Maybe that his reign would last more than 48 hours. However my hopes are that this is just leading to a big storyline.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



rcc said:


> As suspected the end of the match is all about christian. Great match too. Some of you will still be pissed off when watching, but it came across really well on tv. No doubt an angle is coming with this.


What kind of an angle? Christian winning the title back at TLC in December only to lose it at the next night's RAW because Vince couldn't wait for the Smackdown tapings? 

Hey Vince... :flip I'm not watching Smackdown, partly because they lost me when the left UPN. So let's put it on Syfy, also a channel I don't get with the basic cable package.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I can't stand Orton. 

I know this doesn't fit in with the current conversation, however, I just needed to get it out.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

A Christian heel turn and feud with Orton could be gold. I'm still not sold on having Christian drop the belt this fast as it cheapens the whole thing with Edge, but that could really add to the storyline if they do it right. We'll see.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Why a Christian heal turn? The guy is so over right now and you're lacking top-end faces. 

Fucking hate this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Always funny seeing the so-called smarks get worked up over a show that they know is scripted.

(Replying to the Twitter insulters)


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

They want to build up Christians title totals.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



pjpst6 said:


> Why a Christian heal turn? The guy is so over right now and you're lacking top-end faces.
> 
> Fucking hate this.


Christian is in a sympathetic role it doesn't make sense to attempt a heel turn it will just confuse everybody.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Well Smackdown needs a top heel badly and I can only think about Christian or Orton fitting that role.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Serpent01 said:


> Well Smackdown needs a top heel badly and I can only think about Christian or Orton fitting that role.


*Wade Barrett.* Too bad it looks like he's going to be feuding with Ezekiel Jackson along with the rest of The Corre.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Ricezilla said:


> Always funny seeing the so-called smarks get worked up over a show that they know is scripted.


Christian has been in the mainstream wrestling scene for 13 years and finally gets the World Title that he deserves. Then within 48 hours he loses the title to someone who got his first reign in his first 2 years in the WWE and already had 7 reigns as World Champion. Any fan would be pissed at that.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Oh boo hoo,cry me a river.All he did in those 13 years was leach off the way more talented Edge anyway.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



Ricezilla said:


> Always funny seeing the so-called smarks get worked up over a show that they know is scripted.


Always fun seeing people care what other people thing. Also always fun seeing people who watch TV who don't get emotionally invested - makes a lot of sense.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Oh boo hoo,cry me a river.All he did in those 13 years was leach off *the way more talented Edge anyway.*


That's easily debatable but to imply that Christian doesn't have the tools to be a main event talent is ridiculous.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I bet you cry watching soaps dont you?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Theres always gonna be 'deserving" people that dont get the "big one." Barry Windham is a prime example.its not like Christian is the 1st one.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

I suppose Christian's title reign could have been worse. Remember Dolph Ziggler's title reign?

Yes, it was an actual, recognized title reign. His first reign lasted two hours and he didn't even earn it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Theres always gonna be 'deserving" people that dont get the "big one." Barry Windham is a prime example.its not like Christian is the 1st one.


That's true but nowadays almost anyone can be a champion. People like Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, etc. Christian has more talent than all of those guys so he easily could be one too.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

That was pure BS what they did to Christian seriously Orton's been on the show all of 2 minutes and he gets the title what crap he is approaching Cena level crap.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*

Maybe kobra8560 but Swagger,Miz and Dolph are younger and will be around WWE alot longer where Id say in a few years Christian will be working in a behind the scenes job for Vince.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Oh boo hoo,cry me a river.All he did in those 13 years was leach off the way more talented Edge anyway.


Haha, terrible argument. Edge and Christian were only together at the beginning of their careers. And "way more talented"? That's very debatable. Christian is just as talented as Edge. It all comes down to personal favoritism if you're going to play favorites with these two.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I actually like both of them but there was a reson Edge was pushed more than Christian and thats talent and being tons more over.Christian is the D-Von and Edge was the Bubba Ray.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> I actually like both of them but there was a reson Edge was pushed more than Christian and thats talent and being tons more over.Christian is the D-Von and Edge was the Bubba Ray.


NWA Champion: Christian Cage and also don't ever compare these two to Bubba and D-Von if anything their canada's verison of the Hardys


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

RKO out of nowhere! lol

Feel bad for Christian. He carries Orton to a watchable match, loses his title after finally earning it for 12 years, and only has it for 2 fucking days.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Nerd rage aside that was a great Smackdown and an excellent world title match. I don't think we've seen the last of Christian was a world title contender, or champion for that matter.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

I also bet this title reign will go on two things one will be ratings if Smackdown's ratings rise expect Orton to remain champion for a while and the other will be crowd reaction to Orton


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Maybe kobra8560 but Swagger,Miz and Dolph are younger and will be around WWE alot longer where Id say in a few years Christian will be working in a behind the scenes job for Vince.


That's true but at the time Swagger didn't deserve to be the World Champion and Ziggler's "reign" (if you can even call it that) was a joke and is barely worth acknowledging.



mst3rulz said:


> I actually like both of them but there was a reson Edge was pushed more than Christian and thats talent and being tons more over.Christian is the D-Von and Edge was the Bubba Ray.


It's more of the fact that Edge had the more marketable look. It's one of the main reasons why Morrison is getting in the spotlight despite the fact that his mic skills are horrendous.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

great match.. but the result. *puke*

hope they do the right thing and turn one of them.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> great match.. but the result. *puke*
> 
> hope they do the right thing and turn one of them.


I think this feud would actually be better off as face vs. face. Orton is basically a tweener anyways, and Christian is over as fuck right now as a face, and a heel turn would seem awkward and forced in light of his recent emotional promos and general attitude of late. I'd rather see them push a dominant champion vs. passionate underdog storyline here, with Christian feeling robbed and chasing a second title reign.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Finish aside, I really liked the match. It really made sense as Orton was able to counter a lot of Christian's moves before Christian was able to hit them. One example is when Christian leaped to the outside to do his slap spot, but Orton was able to evade it. A very simple, non-contact spot, but extremely strong story-telling/psychology. The fact that they were consistent with this throughout the match I think really pushes the match overall into the category of best matches we've seen on free TV this year.

One problem I have with this going forward: If Christian is going to undergo a heel turn, don't the writers/whoever know that Orton is going to get a lot of backlash from the fans? That isn't to say Orton deserves the backlash, but this situation paints Christian as a natural face. I feel his sympathetic cause is something any fan can get behind. If they go with Orton as the face, I feel like the fans will turn on him, and management may perceive the feud is failing. In that case, the blame would most assuredly fall on Christian, which he would most assuredly not deserve.

In the end, if we get a great series of matches out of this, I'll just sit by in wait-and-see mode and reserve the reactions until we've seen a conclusion.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The sucky thing was the commercial breaks.I mean one they did 2 minutes in after just getting back to the match!Id love to have seen the full match.I know from the vid that was on youtube they took out a great near fall of a Christian 2nd rope sunset flip that was awesome.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And kobra860,I wouldnt call being in a mid card feud w/R-Truth being "in the spotlight."LOL.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh god, I had a right old laugh to myself when I saw in my Facebook news feed that Boreton had beaten Christian for the title. 

Classic Vince trolling! Made you fans hang on for so long, teasing you possible victories, then pulling it from your grasp at the last minute every single time, and then when you'd given up hope, when it had become predictable, he gives you what you want, Christian gets a world title and the IWC rejoice! and then he snatches it away from you the very next opportunity he gets, Loooooooooool. How hilarious!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't like the match but I loved the outcome.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I like Randy a lot but they screwed Christian big time. I could see him challenging Randy to a ladders match next week or something to get his championship back.


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

This sd was pathetic as wwe has been the last years. Wwe keeps screwing careers over their overrated wrestlers (cena, orton). For a moment I hoped this would be a good storyline with Christian turning heel as he does it very well but seeing what they have done to other ex-world "champs" (sheamus, ziggler, kane) I won't be (sadly) surprised if Christian never wins it back. I'm sick of this and wwe with this crappy programming doesn't deserve more from me but a fast-forward on my dvr just to see what happens. 

wwe :flip


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> NWA Champion: Christian Cage and also don't ever compare these two to Bubba and D-Von if anything their canada's verison of the Hardys


Maybe the Steiners. At least both Steiner brothers had moderate success. I'm trying to think of a tag-team where both guys have been World Champ, but I'm drawing a blank. No thrown together teams either. I guess the APA, although Simmons was champion far before the APA was formed.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't have to watch the match to know that it was going to be a good match. Christian could make the invisible wrestler look like a million bucks.

On a side note, if the SD! ratings plummet, I'm going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

> Christian4peeps: Make sure to check out Smackdown on SyFy tonight.. Btw I'm a big fan of @RandyOrton as a person & performer... Talk to u all in a bit


the immature idiots that said bad things about Orton should be ashamed of themselves. they are the reason no one takes internet opinions seriously


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

Deebow said:


> On a side note, if the SD! ratings plummet, I'm going to laugh my ass off.


Around 20k loss probably, there won't be substantial loses, although if it happens it will be hilarious, some sort of massive boycott.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Deebow said:


> I didn't have to watch the match to know that it was going to be a good match. Christian could make the invisible wrestler look like a million bucks.
> 
> On a side note, if the SD! ratings plummet, I'm going to laugh my ass off.


Ratings will plummet because the World Title is no longer around Christian's waist?

Laughable...

Christian is not that important to WWE's overall audience to make them stop watching.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm LOVING all the butt-hurt Christian fans on here.
> 
> After constantly being shitty about the use of Punk, it's good to see someone else get totally fucked around for once.


You're a fucking dumbass. I like Punk more than Christian myself but you shouldn't think its cool for anyone to get fucked over like this since you've seen it happen to Punk for years. Wake up moron. Fuck, I'm ashamed to have you as a Punk fan like me.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I still don't like that Christian dropped the belt after only a few days but you can't deny that that was an excellent match. CC was incredible as usual but it also looked like Orton kicked it into another gear tonight. It's nice to see RKO display a little more emotion during his matches as well instead of just going through the motions like a robot. Other thoughts:

-Great promo by Rhodes. I'd like to see him working with Orton or Christian but I don't think it's gonna happen right now. Hopefully Danielson is next in line.

-I'm interested to see where they go with Zeke. Both he and Barrett work better as heels in my opinion but it looks as though a feud between them may be on the horizon so only time will tell.

-Very entertaining match between Danielson and Sheamus and it was nice that they were actually given some time for a change. If Danielson doesn't have a program with Rhodes then these two should definetely have a proper feud.

-I could watch Sin Cara and Tyson Kidd work all day. Fun match out of those 2 and a program with Chavo could do wonders to keep getting SC over.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone who says Orton can't wrestle need to watch this match and the matches with Punk!

Sure he isn't the most technically sound or a spot monkey but he's athletic and holds his own when he wants to. 

I'm obviously pissed off at what has happened but either way it was an excellent match


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

> Christian4Peeps Christian
> Make sure to check out Smackdown on SyFy tonight.. Btw I'm a big fan of @RandyOrton as a person & performer... Talk to u all in a bit





Banjo said:


> the immature idiots that said bad things about Orton should be ashamed of themselves. they are the reason no one takes internet opinions seriously


Yep. Couldn't have said it any better. The IWC has no perspective at all, they just look for reasons to bitch, and when in doubt they turn on their usual scapegoats like Orton. The booking is not Orton's fault, he goes out there and does what Vince tells him to do just like all the other wrestlers. If Christian isn't bitter towards Orton, not sure why all of you are. Christian knows it is a business. Of course, it is natural to be upset about Christian losing, I don't fault anyone for feeling that way. But there's no reason to bitch at Orton, there's nothing he can do about it. Some of the messages tweeted to him were pretty embarassing. Btw, the match itself was fantastic. Great performance from both guys. The match had a great pace to it, crowd was into it, and it flowed perfectly.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, some fans need to step out of the house and get fresh air. Its just wresting...Christian/Orton put on an excellent TV Match and if this is the start of a feud, then bring it on. Cause this match proves that they can put on some great wresting stuff.

Fans tweeting that horrible shit, make themselves look pathetic. Its fine to have your opinion and root for your faves, but to tweet shit like threatening someone's family/daughter is disgusting.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my! So many replies in this thread. I didn't want to read all the replies so I'm sorry if this point of view has been posted somewhere in all of those replies. If it has I hope you can all forgive me and not staying mad at me.

I think Theodore Long will have a role in this story line. I mean he was the one booking the match. So maybe something will happen regarding Theodore Long. Another thing is Christian just fought in a ladder match. Randy Orton did not. So maybe the bookers thought it would be most realistic if Orton would win because Christian should be the most sore after his match.

I was just so annoyed with the audience. Theodore Long asked who the WWE Universe wants to see against Christian. And then they just had to go with Randy Orton. Really? Really?? I mean the man has been champ for several times and has have several title matches. Why not roar and make the WWE understand so many want to see another one getting a push. Of those three, Mark Henry, Great Khali and Orton, I wouldn't mind having either Mark Henry or Great Khali holding the title because that is new considering the same have hold the title over and over and over again. Now Randy Orton and John Cena are champs. Really? Come on, man!! Give others a chance.

Whoops! I forgot this one tiny thing. Christian was champ for five days and not two. I mean at least that is what his record would state. I know in real time he was champ only for two days. But in WWE time he was the champ for five days. I know Smackdowns are taped on Tuesdays but even though WWE always refers to as Smackdown been on Fridays. I mean if a pay per view is coming up then the commentators would say: "the pay per view is just 48 hours away" even though those words are uttered on a Tuesday.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I knew Christian would be great but Randy Orton was pitch perfect.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

thaang said:


> Oh my! So many replies in this thread. I didn't want to read all the replies so I'm sorry if this point of view has been posted somewhere in all of those replies. If it has I hope you can all forgive me and not staying mad at me.
> 
> I think Theodore Long will have a role in this story line. I mean he was the one booking the match. So maybe something will happen regarding Theodore Long. *Another thing is Christian just thought in a ladder match. Randy Orton did not. So maybe the bookers thought it would be most realistic if Orton would win because Christian should be the most sore after his match.*
> 
> I was just so annoyed with the audience. Theodore Long asked who the WWE Universe wants to see against Christian. And then they just had to go with Randy Orton. Really? Really?? I mean the man has been champ for several times and has have several title matches. Why not roar and make the WWE understand so many want to see another one getting a push. Of those three, Mark Henry, Great Khali and Orton, I wouldn't mind having either Mark Henry or Great Khali holding the title because that is new considering the same have hold the title over and over and over again. Now Randy Orton and John Cena are champs. Really? Come on, man!! Give others a chance.


Orton competed in a Last Man Standing Match, although even the announcers put over the Ladder match as being 'more dangerous' and brought up that Christian was still probably banged up from it.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

This is sooo funny I cdnt believe that just after a few days not even a week Christian gonna lose the belt well i say a SD heel is born if writers take advantage that is lol funny shit


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tweet to Orton said:


> "You won the title. Vince has no idea how much people are hating YOU on the Internet. I hope you continue to lose all your fans."


Sounded to me like the fans in attendance absolutely loved that Orton won the title and could give a fuck about Christian in lieu of Orton.

You people are retarded.

Stay tuned for Christian heel turn and rematch at Over The Limit.

Either that or a fatal fourway.

Mark Henry 4 World Champ!


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Finlay24 said:


> I just read the spoilers and although it's not surprising it's absolutely horrible. It proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that Vince does not see Christian as a credible Word Champion even for a short term. Vince doesn't and will never truly appreciate all the years of hard work that Christian has put into to the WWE and the wrestling business in general and it's wrong. I did not expect Christian to have a lengthy title reign but I hoped that at least have a short credible reign for 2-3 months. This is a joke and I feel horrible for Christian. I hope that this at least leads to big heel turn or something. But it will probably just leave Christian back to working hard to put others over. As a long time wrestling fan and a fan of Christian's work it was great to see Christian finally win the big one on Sunday and for that moment to be taken away from him so quickly is a damn shame.


This. I just watched it. It was disgusting. Pyro Everyone owes you an apology. Vince does hate Christian and is also a huge asshole... They wouldn't even wait for the next paperview absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Ashzilla (Apr 5, 2008)

If Christian had not left the wwe to go to TNA he would be a big player in the wwe right now. 

The way i see it is he should have stuck with the wwe, everybody knows what happens if you cross Vince.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Its just a fail decision, poor booking.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



SeriouslyPissedOff said:


> Honestly, Im that fucking furious about this that I've had to sign up just to post this (hence the name)
> 
> All you trolls, and people who are laughing this off and even getting a kick out of the reaction on here, what the hell is wrong with you? Just think about it for a second, a guy who has worked his ass off for 13 years, constantly putting on great matches, always being over with the fans, always being entertaining, FINALLY gets what he deserves in one of the most emotional wins in recent memory, with the 'WWE Universe' delighted for him. You could SEE how much that belt meant to him.
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry. You're right. Looks like deserving wrestlers will never get a chance while Cena, Orton and booking have their way. Christian fan or not that is a very sad thing for anyone who truly enjoys seeing deserving wrestlers rewarded.


----------



## Regino30 (May 7, 2011)

DaBlueGuy said:


> I knew Christian would be great but Randy Orton was pitch perfect.


Shut the hell up! Christian is 10 times as great as Monkey Orton. Stupid kid


----------



## Regino30 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS** No More Threads*



mst3rulz said:


> Maybe kobra8560 but Swagger,Miz and Dolph are younger and will be around WWE alot longer where Id say in a few years Christian will be working in a behind the scenes job for Vince.


What are you bitching about??? Seriously you need to shut the hell up and face the fact the Christian is 10 times as great as any wrestler in WWE. Trust me when Christian sees you he'll turn you into his bitch, just watch keep running your kid mouth. Take a history lesson kid, have some respect for someone better than you.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I watched the match. Everything except the finish didn't click with me. So much for it being an excellent match huh. Honestly I've seen better from Superstars.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Evolution said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm LOVING all the butt-hurt Christian fans on here.


That's really quite sad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I watched the match earlier tonight and I fail to see why everyone said it was so good. **1/4, at best.

Christian took that RKO well, though.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Xist2inspire said:


> TBH, I'm less offended at Christian's treatment than I am at the pure stupidity of Vince and WWE creative. There's literally nothing positive that can come out of this. Turning Christian heel solves nothing, as you now only have one main-event face on Smackdown. Also, a heel turn for Christian basically guarantees that he'll never touch the title again, for obvious reasons. Turning Orton heel makes drafting him to SD irrelevant, as the reasoning behind that move was to solidify Orton as the number 2 guy in the WWE without having to deal with being under Cena's shadow on Raw. Also, turn Orton heel and you'd have to turn half the entire SD roster face just to give him opponents, because after he's done with Christian, who's next? And just dropping Christian to the midcard again further devalues the World Title, while also alienating the few older fans you had left, yet it's the most "logical" (and I use that term loosely) option. It's a booking black hole.
> 
> There's another problem. People used to slate TNA for doing this all the time, so I'm shocked that the topic hasn't come up more often. WWE just gave away a PPV-quality match for free, with no advertising whatsoever. It won't pop a rating, because not only will those who don't know not watch, but there will be some who won't watch because they're disgusted by the WWE's treatment of Christian. This was a PPV moment, shot completely to hell because of what? I don't know. What I do know is that this reeks of injustice and stupidity on so many levels, it's unreal. These are the kind of moves that can ruin a company. This is WCW-level stupid.


It's not only stupid. It's also disgusting. I suggest fans keep tweeting and facebooking WWE messages. They are seriously trying to silence Christian supporters. Whether or not you are to, let them know how out of touch they really are with their "universe"


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



topper1 said:


> Perhaps the worst booking I have ever seen.


It's honestly Russo/TNA worthy. It doesn't even make sense and was just done to screw Christian over. Lol though at the backlash their receiving. They're getting swamped with messages on all social sites. After the Orlando screwjob I gotta say Peep revenge is best served raw...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fucking Boreton...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh Regino30,Im sooooo scared of a 195 pound Canuck whos rode on Edge's coattails for over 13 years. I cant wait to see Christian flop on his own w/ out Edge around now to carry him. Theres a reason the biggest title Christian has ever held before Sunday was the I-C title and that is he just sux and was never good enough to hold it.

If Edge was still wrestling Christian would still be following him along like the lap dog he is.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the match was great.

Good back and forth action between the two. It took a little while to get going but once it did it was great. The last four or five minutes especially were fantastic and the finish RKO was very well taken. One of the better Orton matches I've seen on late and after that, I wouldn't mind a feud at all.

It's obvious from the finish of the match, and the whole show with the 'cinderella story' stuff that Christian will turn heel and enter a feud with Orton. Wether he'll win the title again is anyones guess, probably not, but it could be a good feud for Smackdown. However they do lose another face leaving only Orton as a babyface main eventer.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The match was alright, but I prefered Bryan/Sheamus from the same show.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao at mst3rulz and regino30. Seriously embarrassing stuff.

Sucks to be Christian, but as others have said, I kind of expected it. I'll be pissed if nothing comes of this, but a Christian heel turn and feud with Orton could be fun for awhile, regardless of who goes over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: You can't tell me you didn't see this comming. **SPOILERS***



Johnny Danger said:


> It's not only stupid. It's also disgusting. I suggest fans keep tweeting and facebooking WWE messages. They are seriously trying to silence Christian supporters. Whether or not you are to, let them know how out of touch they really are with their "universe"


Those comments are still flooding in and the WWE deserves them. Even though most of them are over the top, they can't deny how bad this booking decision was.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow WWE had so much backlash they had to shut down their facebook page for a couple hours last night. I've never seen fans(casual and hardcore) give them this much hell. About the only good news is this Christian situation may give the fans some kind of voice to support there favorite wrestler who isn't named Cena and Orton. Keep up the tweets/facebook stuff! Proud of you peeps


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Honestly in situations like these I would defend the WWE's decision because they usually have a good reason and most fans are to fucking blind and ignorant to see it, but I don't understand what the logic was behind all of this. I know the reason behind giving Christian the belt but seriously Vince your just going to all of a sudden put it to waste after it just happened? 

And I love how everyone in the creative thinks Christian isn't the guy you want being the world champion on the brand. At first I agreed, but after seeing the large amount of hate mails that they got on their facebook account, I'm starting to disagree. Right now it looks like more people care for Christian than they do Orton.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

XxPunkxX said:


> Honestly in situations like these I would defend the WWE's decision because they usually have a good reason and most fans are to fucking blind and ignorant to see it, but I don't understand what the logic was behind all of this. I know the reason behind giving Christian the belt but seriously Vince your just going to all of a sudden put it to waste after it just happened?
> 
> And I love how everyone in the creative thinks Christian isn't the guy you want being the world champion on the brand. At first I agreed, but after seeing the large amount of hate mails that they got on their facebook account, I'm starting to disagree. Right now it looks like more people care for Christian than they do Orton.




Well i look at it this way, it was a terrible booking decision altogether. It goes back to Edge retiring. Christian wasn't supposed to win the title, there were no plans for him with the world title currently. It basically came off as he was only champion because Edge left, not because he was built as champion. Now they started to do that a bit last night with the opening and how Christian waited 17 years for his moment. I understand people being upset, I think the hate mail and the over the top bitching is uncalled for. None of us are in the creavite team and none of us knows how to book a show on the fly. I don't think it's going to change too much, Christian's been a pro about it. He was just doing his job like they asked him to do. We don't know if Christian was legit upset that he lose, or he didn't want the title, or if it's whatever with him. Who are we to tell that who's deserving or who's not? I can be a fan and Im a fan of Christian's and Randy Orton, but I don't think anybody truly got shafted. About his fanbase, every wrestler is going to have their own fanbase that's going to bitch that their guy got screwed, or this guy deserves a push. I don't think Christian is the worst wrestler ever, I do think he's highly HIGHLY overrated cuz people are going about his work that he did 7 years ago, jmo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdog40 said:


> I do think he's highly HIGHLY overrated cuz people are going about his work that he did 7 years ago, jmo.


Ever since his return on ECW, he's consistently had solid matches if not great matches. The praise that he gets is well deserved.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Well i look at it this way, it was a terrible booking decision altogether. It goes back to Edge retiring. Christian wasn't supposed to win the title, there were no plans for him with the world title currently. It basically came off as he was only champion because Edge left, not because he was built as champion. Now they started to do that a bit last night with the opening and how Christian waited 17 years for his moment. I understand people being upset, I think the hate mail and the over the top bitching is uncalled for. None of us are in the creavite team and none of us knows how to book a show on the fly. I don't think it's going to change too much, Christian's been a pro about it. He was just doing his job like they asked him to do. We don't know if Christian was legit upset that he lose, or he didn't want the title, or if it's whatever with him. Who are we to tell that who's deserving or who's not? I can be a fan and Im a fan of Christian's and Randy Orton, but I don't think anybody truly got shafted. *About his fanbase, every wrestler is going to have their own fanbase that's going to bitch that their guy got screwed, or this guy deserves a push.* I don't think Christian is the worst wrestler ever, I do think he's highly HIGHLY overrated cuz people are going about his work that he did 7 years ago, jmo.


Dude do you have any idea how much hate the WWE has gotten for this over the past 24 hours? I can remember the time Jeff Hardy lost his title right after he got it, when Cena beat Edge in the TLC match, when McCool made fun of Mickie James for her non existent weight issues, when the WWE took Jeff Hardy off of Survivor Series in favor of Kozlov vs Triple H, dumb decisions that pissed fans off to an eternity (well, apart from the first one of course). But the last time I saw the fans this pissed off at Vince is probably the time when Bret Hart was screwed by Vince. Now this is definitely not like that, seeing as to how it wasn't a screw job at all, but there is a large amount of fans right now who are incredibly pissed off about this, and considering the number of hate mails, I'd say Christian has a pretty large fan base.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

To me like many others it doesn't make any sense for christian to lose the title this early. Vince is an idiot and we all know it. I just hope there is a feud between orton and christian because if they don't then vince is even more stupid then I thought.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't even saw the match yet, but I'm sooo sick of this Christian and Orton title drama. The amount of blind retards I've came across on the likes of Facebook/Tumblr discussing it is ridiculous.

I was pissed when I heard that Christian had to drop the title so soon, but at the end of the day - it's a fucking entertainment show. I just don't understand why there's such a backlash over it and why people can't just sit back and watch what unfolds. 

Obviously with this swerve the WWE have got everyone's attention, so they must be doing something right. Christian himself is probably high fiving everyone backstage because of the attention this has got. It's called a storyline, people need to wait it out and see what happens. It's probably leading to a feud between the 2 that focuses on his reign being cut short so soon. 

This isn't real life, it's an angle. I'm confused at why there's been such a huge stink kicked up over it all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I was pissed when I heard that Christian had to drop the title so soon, but at the end of the day - it's a fucking entertainment show. I just don't understand why there's such a backlash over it and why people can't just sit back and watch what unfolds.


Tell that to all the people wishing Randy's wife and kid death:no:

Thing that bugged me was the promo for the ladder match put more focus on Edge, who at the end of the match got more focus yeah EDGE did...this was meant to be Christian's moment NOT Edge's and i hope to god Christian craps on Edge when he turns for stealing "his" moment


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I haven't even saw the match yet, but I'm sooo sick of this Christian and Orton title drama. The amount of blind retards I've came across on the likes of Facebook/Tumblr discussing it is ridiculous.
> 
> I was pissed when I heard that Christian had to drop the title so soon, but at the end of the day - it's a fucking entertainment show. I just don't understand why there's such a backlash over it and why people can't just sit back and watch what unfolds.
> 
> ...





Exactly that's what im saying. Do you know how many of the certain jerkers or in the Indies would LOVE to be just be in Christian's position right now? The people that are sending the hate mail and making the stupid youtube rants are making themselves look like idiots when it's only a TV show. Randy Orton and Christian know it's a business and are professionals at it. Im not mad at the Christian fans, the true one's that have been following him since his E&C days. It's these new bandwagon Christian fans that are going over the top with this, please the WWE is not going to do too much other than give Christian more air-time. Hell Matt Hardy tried to use the net and hope to jump start his career and look where that got him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The big loser in all of this?

Zack Ryder.

Rydermania pales in comparison to this Christian/Orton debacle. Even in his own domain (ie: the internet) Ryder got lost in the shuffle this week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Somewhere I bet Vince,Orton and Christian are reading all the posts by all these marks and laughing their butts off.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Somewhere I bet Vince,Orton and Christian are reading all the posts by all these marks and laughing their butts off.


As they should they did one thing and its gotten fans more emotionally invested in this angle than having him retain. It was a genius move that will get people drawn in.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> As they should they did one thing and its gotten fans more emotionally invested in this angle than having him retain. It was a genius move that will get people drawn in.


Not if they screw up the angle/storyline as they do most of the time now days. People will tune in for a couple of weeks but if the story tanks and they see Christian is simply being buried with no chance to retain the title fans just wont care.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If they all read this forum alone all 3 would fall off their chairs bursting w/ laughter.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> If they all read this forum alone all 3 would fall off their chairs bursting w/ laughter.


From what I've seen the people on here have been pretty rational and forward-thinking about this whole angle looking at all the possible outcomes and such. It's the WWE Facebook and Twitter pages that are embarrassing. So many marks letting Vince and Orton have it on there.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RoughJustice said:


> From what I've seen the people on here have been pretty rational and forward-thinking about this whole angle looking at all the possible outcomes and such. It's the WWE Facebook and Twitter pages that are embarrassing. So many marks letting Vince and Orton have it on there.


Those people aren't real fans they are a cancer to those of us that dont feel the need to wish burning death upon Orton's child.:no: we are better than they are and they should be ashamed they've brought such scorn eith their heinous actions.


----------



## BiggerThanBigShow (Jul 13, 2008)

At the end of the day though, conversely, the same people who are pissed off with Christian losing are the same people who buy the Cena T-shirts and love him, so why hasn't Vince kept them happy, when he's quite content to piss off Christian's fans? I think my only argument in all of this is that I would like to have seen Christian hold the WHC for a while just for a change from the Cena/Orton/Edge merry go round of title reigns. That's why I was glad The Miz held the WWE Title for so long, because it was just different. Do Cena or Orton need a title to be over? Probably not, so stick it on Christian for a while for a bit of variety. And yes, you're right it is only entertainment, and is only a story, but it gets boring if you read the same chapter over and over again.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=related

Biggest loser on the planet right there.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

The reaction to one episode can severely alter the events of the next episode, listen to lagana's podcast to hear about it, theres no such thing as long term planning in wwe.


----------



## BiggerThanBigShow (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr.English said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=related
> 
> Biggest loser on the planet right there.


Is that Mr. Kennedy's kid? ;-)


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So much for people trying to claim Vince doesn't not like Christian

I really hope he asks to leave so he can come back to TNA where he really will be appreciated for his TALENT. Such an embarrassment by Vince after seeing how much winning the belt meant to Christian


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

BiggerThanBigShow said:


> Is that Mr. Kennedy's kid? ;-)


Oh my God. People like him are the reason that it's embarrassing to admit you like professional wrestling. Holy shit kid, go get laid or something.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr.English said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vUjK2AKI0Y&feature=related
> 
> Biggest loser on the planet right there.


LOOOOOOL


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> So much for people trying to claim Vince doesn't like Christian
> 
> I really hope he asks to leave so he can come back to TNA where he really will be appreciated for his TALENT. Such an embarrassment by Vince after seeing how much winning the belt meant to Christian


Yeah right that's not going to happen. TNA in 2006 is so much different than TNA in 2011. Not only that but Christian left in 2005 because of no push, in 2011 you think he's going to leave after WINNING the title...regardless of the circumstances surrounding why he won?

Anyways I'm sure I've said it already, I'm still gutted at the outcome of the match, it was a fantastic match, absolutely loved it and definitely PPV quality but it doesn't sting as much as before, still mad but us peeps got what we asked for and that was a Christian title reign.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stinger Fan said:


> So much for people trying to claim Vince doesn't not like Christian
> 
> I really hope he asks to leave so he can come back to TNA where he really will be appreciated for his TALENT. Such an embarrassment by Vince after seeing how much winning the belt meant to Christian


He should stay far away from TNA. It would be better to be a midcarder in WWE then main event TNA. The pay would probably be better too.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

Why would you give it to Orton? I mean my god he doesn't need the title. Christian this is a FIRST title reign. I mean come on that celebration with Edge after winning it for the first time was a great moment and you RUIN IT BY HAVING HIM HAVE A 2 DAY REIGN.

At least have him make it to the next PPV I mean seriously. Christian should at least be the champ for 2-3 months before screwing him over. 14 years this guy has been a great wrestler and you treat him like that unforgivable.

Giving the title to Cena and Orton was just terrible it really was. Morrison and Christian should be the champs right now not the baby faces.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Props to WWE for this. Christian losing the title caused so much heat every single one of you are going to watch to see him chase the title. The people who aren't mad that Christian lost the people that were going fucking nuts with excitement that Orton won, those people will watch anyway. So now the Orton fans will watch to see his reign and the Christian fans will watch to see how Christian gets treated and see if he wins it back. So now everyone is talking about Christian, he is the focal point. This makes the Peeps mad? I as a Christian fan I'm excited! If Vince doesn't see Christian as a star then he would never get the push. Now he is gonna be part of a big storyline for the main title. People are throwing all of this hate Orton's direction like he books the show. Last I checked the writers do that. Let's all see how the storyline pans out before we start slandering Orton and WWE for it. Also for anyone who says they will just boycott Smackdown by watching it online. There aren't enough of you to matter and hurt their ratings. You can't start a revolution. It's also hyporcytical to say I don't wanna watch Orton as champion but I'll watch on youtube to see him lose it. That means your interested in the angle, just watch the damn show.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Would like this angle to turn in to a personal vendetta between Vince, and Christian. I think Christian should come out, and call Vince pathetic. Then, Christian should dare Vince to take Smackdown live so that he can tell the WWE Universe about how, and why Vince screwed him on Smackdown. It's possible that the WWE could show a video of Christian, and Vince backstage prior to his match with Orton for the World title.

Vince pulls Christian aside to tell him that he has no faith in him tonight, and he knows that Christian is still in pain from his match with Del Rio. Christian responds with a smirk, and walks off. This action prompts the audience to assume that Christian isn't harmed by those words. However, evidently those words did, and Vince knew how to get inside Christian's head.

The idea here is to figure that Vince screwed Christian by booking him in a title match after just winning days prior. Why? Vince could say that Christian cost him millions once Edge retired. Christian looks confused, but Vince tells him that he knows that Christian pushed Edge towards a full retirement, and thus cost him millions in sales, and events. Vince says he did this knowing that he would be in line for a title shot with Edge out of the picture. McMahon says it is a shame that he was in the shadow of his best friend's career.

Thus, leading in to some sort of bigger picture? The idea that Vince is getting paranoid over the fact that his top stars are getting a bit long in the tooth, HHH, Taker, HBK, Edge, etc... Christian suggests that he is one of the few still left from those glory days, and that it isn't Christian whom Vince has no faith in, but John Cena/Randy Orton. Out comes Orton to answer Christian's words. Words are exchanged, and it ends with a cheap shot from Randy towards Christian with the title. Orton full fledged heel turn with Vince in full support. Randy hits Christian with RKO on to a chair, and he is taken away on a stretcher.


----------



## goodb2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> Props to WWE for this. Christian losing the title caused so much heat every single one of you are going to watch to see him chase the title. The people who aren't mad that Christian lost the people that were going fucking nuts with excitement that Orton won, those people will watch anyway. So now the Orton fans will watch to see his reign and the Christian fans will watch to see how Christian gets treated and see if he wins it back. So now everyone is talking about Christian, he is the focal point. This makes the Peeps mad? I as a Christian fan I'm excited! If Vince doesn't see Christian as a star then he would never get the push. Now he is gonna be part of a big storyline for the main title. People are throwing all of this hate Orton's direction like he books the show. Last I checked the writers do that. Let's all see how the storyline pans out before we start slandering Orton and WWE for it. Also for anyone who says they will just boycott Smackdown by watching it online. There aren't enough of you to matter and hurt their ratings. You can't start a revolution. It's also hyporcytical to say I don't wanna watch Orton as champion but I'll watch on youtube to see him lose it. That means your interested in the angle, just watch the damn show.


Well said that man, its the same concept as Heyman did with tommy dreamer in ecw.... comes closer and closer to the title never actually winning it, for years and years it eluded him... then he finally wins it only for raven to immediately win it from him. The point = it makes you get behind him more!

As long as he goes into a long feud with orton now and finally wins it back it will have established him as a fully credible main eventer and his reaction will be bigger than ever!! .... heres hoping anyway.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Hello, Wrestling Forum. Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I'm not at all surprised at the backlash that has taken place as a result of Christian losing the title. There's no doubt that Christian is a huge favorite of many fans in the Internet Wrestling Community. You need only take a look through the topics on these very message boards to see the huge amount of support that he has earned amongst that particular area of the fan base. And while I don't think there should be any doubt that he's always been "over" with the casual fans, I don't think he's found as much support there as he has with the hardcore fans on the web. That having been said, Christian winning the title at Extreme Rules made for a great, emotional moment and it united "peeps" worldwide in celebration. Vince McMahon and WWE surely knew this and I think that's why the decision was made to take the title off of Christian so quick. I think they knew that decision would create an uproar and elicit a very emotional response from the fans. If there was an opportunity to get fans emotionally invested in what was going on SmackDown, they would have made the wrong decision if they didn't try to capitalize on that opportunity, in my opinion. It helped generate buzz and maintain interest in the WWE product. That's their goal as a company.

Also, I don't see how anybody in their right mind could have watched SmackDown and developed an idea that Christian was "buried" or that he will be going back to the mid-card effective immediately. Judging by the way Christian's title victory was promoted through the week, the video package that aired at the very start of the show, Christian's emotional segment that followed that and the ending of the title match, there is very obviously going to be something more to this in the coming weeks and months. What that is, I couldn't possibly venture to guess, but I don't see how anyone could not see that this is part of a new storyline that will see Christian maintain an excellent status on SmackDown. An intense feud with Randy Orton over the title is likely in the cards and I find it extremely difficult to see how feuding with the number two guy in the company hurts Christian in any way, shape, form or fashion. I'm very excited to see where WWE goes with this.

Nothing is guaranteed in WWE and anything can certainly happen. Nobody can say for sure that Christian will be world champion again and that may be a bitter pill to swallow for all of his fans, but I invite those fans to consider this: they finally got what they wanted. Christian won a world title, and with his long-time best friend, Edge, watching at ringside. It was an incredible moment that cannot be tainted by what happened in the days that followed. Personally, I feel like Christian is in a good position and that he will be used the way that he should be. Christian fans should rejoice in the moment that they did get to witness and wait and see what happens in the near future because there is clearly something more to Christian losing the title than everyone wants to see.


----------



## FightclubXL-2nd Dv (May 5, 2011)

I got to admit, It was funny as hell after Christian lost the title, the crowd didn't know whether to cheer or what LMAO!

As crazy as this may sounds, even if I didn't read the spoilers, didn't you kind of feel like Christian was going to lose based on the commentary? Maybe it is just me but how they were playing up Randy Orton and the whole "this is what the fans wanted" it kind of made it seem (I don't want to say obvious), but they made look like Christian was going to lose.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jericho tweeted not to hate on Christian losing the title as it could be part of a storyline. as I watched Christian at the very end when he acted he was in disbelief that he lossed the title and slowly walked up the ramp, i thought Jericho is right. the commentators stopped talking and the whole 9 yards. i see a heel turn on Christians part. i like where this is going.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny thing is, this whole forum was reacting exactly like the others are on WWE Facebook, Twitter etc. before they saw it.

Despite what a select few of us were saying fpalm


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

While they're at it why not book Hornswoggle Vs Christain at Over the Limit and have him lose :no:


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

FightclubXL-2nd Dv said:


> didn't you kind of feel like Christian was going to lose based on the commentary?


How he went for the pin after every single bit of offense was a bigger indicator imo.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Firstly, hello!

Secondly,presuming this is the start of a feud,i think it was a good move.

Internet Christian Warriors (looking forward to next Smackdown) + Casual WWE fans (looking forward to seeing,arguably,2nd biggest star in company as champion on next Smackdown) = RATINGS!!! = JOB DONE!!!

Again,presuming this is the start of a storyline,i'm looking forward to how this works out.I can't think of a feud i would i would rather see on Smackdown with the current roster.It will certainly draw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> there is clearly something more to Christian losing the title than everyone wants to see.


No, there really isn't. It's very simple to see what happened.

Edge had medical tests that forced him to retire, he probably BEGGED Vince to give Christian the title, Vince felt obligated to honor his wishes as a favor to a guy who helped carry his company for the last 5 years, then Vince took the title off Christian straight after he won it, a guy he never had any interest in putting the belt on, and gave it to his favourite wrestler.

That's IT. There isn't some kind of complicated explanation here, everybody knows what happened.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No, there really isn't. It's very simple to see what happened.
> 
> Edge had medical tests that forced him to retire, he probably BEGGED Vince to give Christian the title, Vince felt obligated to honor his wishes as a favor to a guy who helped carry his company for the last 5 years, then Vince took the title off Christian straight after he won it, a guy he never had any interest in putting the belt on, and gave it to his favourite wrestler.
> 
> That's IT. There isn't some kind of complicated explanation here, everybody knows what happened.


Shouldnt we be mad at Edge and Vince then? This title reign wasnt for him but for Edge and damn right fans should be mad that the sole reason Christian was given the belt was as a goodbye gift to Edge. Christian should feel pissed that was handed a pity reign


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay. I'm a huge Christian mark. A huge one. A gigantic huge mark. I have been a fan of Christian since he debuted and he is absolutely my favorite wrestler of all-time.

But we're reaching 100 pages of bs here. I could have sworn than 95% of Christian marks on the IWC basically said that "Christian finally won the title! I can die a happy fan even if he loses it the next day" or something to that extent. Now bar, I was pretty peeved that he lost the damn title, but after a few days, I'm pretty much over it.

Christian is now a former World Heavyweight Champion. That's all I need, basically. I just reread Orton's twitter, and seriously, Christian losing the title is not the end of the world.

I'm only saying this because there were a good number of pretty vile attacks on Orton on twitter. The "I hope your family gets cancer" ones hit me hard since I'm a cancer survivor, and that's as fucked up as you can get. I don't wish that on anyone.

It's a fucking entertainment program, for god's sake. It's absolutely STUPID how people who troll people with the line "It's still real to you, Damnit! xDDD" have the IQ delinquency to be angry at this shit and post crap like that. What a fucking disgrace to Christian fans if you're gonna act like that. Are we really willing to stoop down to the level of die-hard sports fans who ACTIVELY wish someone gets their neck broken so their team can win? I'm not.

Now, I will take back my finger-laughing at Jericho because, yes, I did watch SD! and it's obvious they are putting Christian in a much more important light.

But honestly, it's time a good number of you IWC members shut the fuck up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Shouldnt we be mad at Edge and Vince then? This title reign wasnt for him but for Edge and damn right fans should be mad that the sole reason Christian was given the belt was as a goodbye gift to Edge. Christian should feel pissed that was handed a pity reign


Why would we be mad at Edge? Edge did Christian a favour, he made him a success. Edge knows the world title is the be all, end all of this business. A career without a title win on your record equals a wasted career. 

I'm mad at Vince McMahon's stubbornness in not seeing Christian as a main event quality star, but that's not Edge's fault.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

TheCodeBreaker Y2J said:


> While they're at it why not book Hornswoggle Vs Christain at Over the Limit and have him lose :no:


Nah that would be burial. A World title reign and a Main Event Program is called a push.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Okay. I'm a huge Christian mark. A huge one. A gigantic huge mark. I have been a fan of Christian since he debuted and he is absolutely my favorite wrestler of all-time.
> 
> But we're reaching 100 pages of bs here. I could have sworn than 95% of Christian marks on the IWC basically said that "Christian finally won the title! I can die a happy fan even if he loses it the next day" or something to that extent. Now bar, I was pretty peeved that he lost the damn title, but after a few days, I'm pretty much over it.
> 
> ...


There are things in here I agree with. I don't want Orton or his family harmed that is excessive. However it is also bullshit to expect me to be midfucked into believing that Christian is now "in a better/more important place". Being World Champion is the pinnacle, that's why Cena and Orton are World Champions. If being World Champion was not a big deal then why did so many guys get held down over the history of the business?
Not to mention...Christian lost a lot more than just a world title. He lost a LOT of credibility. His title reign was a fraction of Jack Swagger's! Miz was champion multitudes of days longer. Thinking about it from a kid's perspective Christian is a nobody. I don't expect anyone to invest in the character anymore or take him seriously. Notice Dolph Ziggler's reactions and credibility nose dived after that 9 minute shit storm title reign. I find it embarrassing that all of a sudden being World Champion isn't important, if that was the case why was RKO so happy to win? Why was Christian so happy to win? Because it IS THE BIGGEST accolade in wrestling. Just because WWE has decided to make it a hot potato doesn't take that away.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Great match and is definitely a storyline. Christian's reaction at the end was well executed.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Okay. I'm a huge Christian mark. A huge one. A gigantic huge mark. I have been a fan of Christian since he debuted and he is absolutely my favorite wrestler of all-time.
> 
> But we're reaching 100 pages of bs here. I could have sworn than 95% of Christian marks on the IWC basically said that "Christian finally won the title! I can die a happy fan even if he loses it the next day" or something to that extent. Now bar, *I was pretty peeved that he lost the damn title, but after a few days, I'm pretty much over it.*
> 
> ...


I was at that point as well.

Needless to say it has been an emotional rollercoaster since Sunday, and Peeps went from the ultimate high to the lowest of lows in a matter of 48 hours. It's understandable to be irrational when you read *Randy Orton def. Christian to become the World Champion*, and 99% of us flipped fucking out because we were still on the Christian won the WHC honeymoon and then BOOM we read they took the belt off of him.

However, actually watching it made me feel better about it for whatever reason. Not because I think Christian will get it back and will become a bona fide main event talent because it most likely won't happen, but because I saw what I needed to see: Christian as World Heavyweight Champion. 

Even though it was only 1 episode, seeing the Christian V Orton match graphic with Christian and the belt, seeing the World Championship have the name *CHRISTIAN* on it, seeing the entrance nameplate graphic reading *World Heavyweight Champion Christian*, hearing the announcer announce Christian as THE champ. Yeah that shit is all little stuff and only stuff a mark would care about, but I'm a Peep and it was shit I thought I would perhaps never see/hear.

How he lost it is irrelevant to me now because Vince has given the greatest payoff I could have ever asked for last Sunday.

At the end of the day, Christian was a World Champion. If you were to tell me on April 7th that 1 month from now Christian will be a former World Champion I would have said yeah right.

If they go somewhere and all of the sudden have plans for Christian/Orton then great. If they job him out I won't be thrilled, but it will be whatever.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lou76 said:


> he acted he was in disbelief that he lossed the title .


 hmm

maybe they should have him act as if he is still. like when people suffer a traumatic event and their mind blocks it out.
he still refers to himself as champ in promos, talks about people challenging him for the belt, etc. even if he loses a match he acts like he won.

something new anyway


----------



## sXeSteve (Apr 30, 2011)

I've literally never been more disappointed in an event before.
Sure, if Christian wins the belt back that'll be great, but WWE has tendencies of telling the fans to go screw themselves resulting in another BS generic title reign from Randy Orton.
God forbid, someone with actual ring presence holds a title anymore.
Christian worked his ass off his whole career just for Orton to pick up the scraps.
I'm mad for Christian, and all of his fans.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sXeSteve said:


> edge worked his ass off his whole career just for christian to pick up the scraps.



fixt dat fer ya


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'm only saying this because there were a good number of pretty vile attacks on Orton on twitter. The "I hope your family gets cancer" ones hit me hard since I'm a cancer survivor, and that's as fucked up as you can get. I don't wish that on anyone.


Don't forget those messages wishing death on his daughter for god sake, overreaction or what from so called fans


----------



## sXeSteve (Apr 30, 2011)

all in all... said:


> fixt dat fer ya


I see what you're saying, but Christian never made it past mid-card status, and I'm just a little upset that now he finally has...and like that it seems it's over.
I'm curious to see how this goes, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

sXeSteve said:


> I've literally never been more disappointed in an event before.
> Sure, if Christian wins the belt back that'll be great, but WWE has tendencies of telling the fans to go screw themselves resulting in another BS generic title reign from Randy Orton.
> God forbid, someone with actual ring presence holds a title anymore.
> Christian worked his ass off his whole career just for Orton to pick up the scraps.
> I'm mad for Christian, and all of his fans.


Would you have been more dissappointed if he never held it in the first place? How does Orton not have ring presence? Orton hasn't worked his ass off for the last 9 years? Orton has an interesting character, Christian is generic. Christian's title reign was a lifetime achievement award now shut up and enjoy it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sure I'm only reiterating the rage of many, but Fuck you Vince McMahon. Fuck you.
Don't pull this bullshit. You could have had Del Rio win, had Orton win against him on Raw and traded either back to Smackdown. But no. You're a complete dick. 

If I was christian, I would quit. But you know he's a pro, not a douchebag like your "Superstars" like Orton who push guys like Ken Kennedy out because a of rough match.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> Would you have been more dissappointed if he never held it in the first place? How does Orton not have ring presence? Orton hasn't worked his ass off for the last 9 years? Orton has an interesting character, Christian is generic. Christian's title reign was a lifetime achievement award now shut up and enjoy it.


9 years of steady pushes and ample opportunity to be top guy. You can't compare that to Christian's struggle, especially when you have children who only see him in Edge's shadow despite during the fact that most of Edge's career Christian was there. While Edge was taking credit for all those great TLC matches...Christian was in those matches too. The difference came in singles push. Edge (like RKO) was allowed to flounder for years before finally picking up. Christian wasn't given those opportunities. Christian was main event ready before Edge was as well. Go back to 2005 and watch the difference in their promo work. Christian was fed to Cena then jobbed out on SD for daring to actually be over and getting good positive reactions as a heel.
I don't know what kind of "wrestling" fans we have on this site but they certainly need to brush up on their history. 
Also the "generic wrestler" tag is reserved for a guy who has a GI Joe look. A guy with random tats and a dull gimmick...basically Randall is the definition of generic and bland.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> Orton hasn't worked his ass off for the last 9 years?


Orton had the unwavering support of management. No matter how many times he screwed up or got in trouble for something, they continued to stick with him. No matter what, they wanted Orton to be a star. That's completely different from Christian where management didn't even think that he could be better than a midcarder or jobber to the stars.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> Would you have been more dissappointed if he never held it in the first place? How does Orton not have ring presence? Orton hasn't worked his ass off for the last 9 years? Orton has an interesting character, Christian is generic. Christian's title reign was a lifetime achievement award now shut up and enjoy it.


LMAO 
Nine years of being pushed down peoples throats and 7 title reigns later here we are........
WWE's mentality :give him another one..why? because we can


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Don't forget those messages wishing death on his daughter for god sake, overreaction or what from so called fans


Is real for a lot fans apparently.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

sXeSteve said:


> I've literally never been more disappointed in an event before.
> Sure, if Christian wins the belt back that'll be great, but *WWE has tendencies of telling the fans to go screw themselves resulting in another BS generic title reign from Randy Orton.*God forbid, someone with actual ring presence holds a title anymore.
> Christian worked his ass off his whole career just for Orton to pick up the scraps.
> I'm mad for Christian, and all of his fans.


I think you mean John Cena.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Billy Afterthought said:


> *Ratings will plummet because the World Title is no longer around Christian's waist?*
> 
> Laughable...
> 
> Christian is not that important to WWE's overall audience to make them stop watching.


Where did I say that in my post? I didn't say any thing like that. I should of added more context to my post. The reason I think it would be funny, is because the WWE is banking on a SD! ratings increase with Orton been champion. It would be funny if it had the opposite effect.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Kobra860,since you seem to love to love in the past and always bring up Orton's past days where he did 'bad things," lets do this some more.Remember HBK in the 90s? He dide stuff that would make Orton and anyone else blush with embarassment.

Yet was he fired? Maybe twice but he was brought back soon after each time. Why? Because Vince knows he's money for him and WWE.Same thing w/ Orton.Just like any basic workplace,some people get the breaks more than others even if they're the best worker in his field.Its called LIFE.Try getting one.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

All week all I read was the IWC smarks moaning about how mad they were over this huge 'sin" of Orton beating Christian in a predetermined wrestling match that neither guy had anything to do w/ the end result,and people wanting to kill Orton,hate his guts,promise to quit watching WWE for now on etc....

So I watched the match and guess what I saw?I saw no fans fans w/anger or rage when Orton won the title or any big riots.I saw a crowd going nuts for Orton and chanting his name the whole show both times he was out there.

Sounds like WWE made the right decision to me.The IWC is a very small minority who just never gets it or will affect WWE business whatsoever.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> All week all I read was the IWC smarks moaning about how mad they were over this huge 'sin" of Orton beating Christian in a predetermined wrestling match that neither guy had anything to do w/ the end result,and people wanting to kill Orton,hate his guts,promise to quit watching WWE for now on etc....
> 
> So I watched the match and guess what I saw?I saw no fans fans w/anger or rage when Orton won the title or any big riots.I saw a crowd going nuts for Orton and chanting his name the whole show both times he was out there.
> 
> Sounds like WWE made the right decision to me.The IWC is a very small minority who just never gets it or will affect WWE business whatsoever.


your ignorance amuses me


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Just because a few bad apples are making death threats, why is the rest of us been thrown in with that group? Why is that? It seems stupid to me. Its like calling all Muslims terrorist. Its a very horrible generalization.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Roler42,thanks for proving my last point right.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

A few?Deebow,man you must not check Orton's Twitter much!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> A few?Deebow,man you must not check Orton's Twitter much!


It is just a few. The IWC is bigger than you think.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> LMAO
> Nine years of being pushed down peoples throats and 7 title reigns later here we are........
> WWE's mentality :give him another one..why? because we can


So given your mindset Rock, Austin, and HHH were pushed down everyones throat in the 90's. because those guys were pretty much the only ones who touched the World title. Meanwhile here in the 2000's we've had Orton, Cena, HHH, Taker, Edge, Batista, Kane, Swagger, Mysterio, Christian, Miz ect ect. Yeah shoved down our throats right.  If it was that bad why do you still watch?



kobra860 said:


> Orton had the unwavering support of management. No matter how many times he screwed up or got in trouble for something, they continued to stick with him. No matter what, they wanted Orton to be a star. That's completely different from Christian where management didn't even think that he could be better than a midcarder or jobber to the stars.


They didn't and thats their right its their company. Big picture Orton gets far more reaction than Christian. But maybe all of your rage will cause you to watch Christian get the belt back and then he will get a chance. But he is alot older than Orton and its unlikely. Plus most of us in the IWC don't matter.



jonoaries said:


> 9 years of steady pushes and ample opportunity to be top guy. You can't compare that to Christian's struggle, especially when you have children who only see him in Edge's shadow despite during the fact that most of Edge's career Christian was there. While Edge was taking credit for all those great TLC matches...Christian was in those matches too. The difference came in singles push. Edge (like RKO) was allowed to flounder for years before finally picking up. Christian wasn't given those opportunities. Christian was main event ready before Edge was as well. Go back to 2005 and watch the difference in their promo work. Christian was fed to Cena then jobbed out on SD for daring to actually be over and getting good positive reactions as a heel.
> I don't know what kind of "wrestling" fans we have on this site but they certainly need to brush up on their history.
> Also the "generic wrestler" tag is reserved for a guy who has a GI Joe look. A guy with random tats and a dull gimmick...basically Randall is the definition of generic and bland.


I'm not trying to compare Christian's struggle to Orton's im just saying dude has payed his dues too. Also Orton has a psychotic deranged character. Christian is a guy with a short haircut that has a few catchphrases and wrestles great matches. Not exactly the poster boy for interesting unique character.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> So given your mindset Rock, Austin, and HHH were pushed down everyones throat in the 90's. because those guys were pretty much the only ones who touched the World title. Meanwhile here in the 2000's we've had Orton, Cena, HHH, Taker, Edge, Batista, Kane, Swagger, Mysterio, Christian, Miz ect ect. Yeah shoved down our throats right.  If it was that bad why do you still watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how did Matt Hardy get his job back after he was fired by the WWE in 2005?


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Then how did Matt Hardy get his job back after he was fired by the WWE in 2005?


They wouldn't have brought him back if *THEY* didn't want to. Just like they wouldn't have let Christian hold the belt if they didn't want to.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Deebow,I check Orton's Twitter alot,he got tons of hate messages that NOBODY should ever get,especially over a predetermined wrestling match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> They wouldn't have brought him back if *THEY* didn't want to. Just like they wouldn't have let Christian hold the belt if they didn't want to.


That's bullshit. Period. They drafted Orton to Smackdown because WWE felt Christian wasn't big enough to hold the belt, hence the face vs. face belt turnover on Smackdown. 

They wrote themselves into a hole and dug themselves out because they felt Christian couldn't be "face enough" after HGH edge retired. It's garbage, and you know Christian will get some rematch when the Corre will interfere on Christian just to boost Barrett back to the Title run.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

SP103 said:


> That's bullshit. Period. They drafted Orton to Smackdown because WWE felt Christian wasn't big enough to hold the belt, hence the face vs. face belt turnover on Smackdown.
> 
> They wrote themselves into a hole and dug themselves out because they felt Christian couldn't be "face enough" after HGH edge retired. It's garbage, and you know Christian will get some rematch when the Corre will interfere on Christian just to boost Barrett back to the Title run.


They drafted Orton to Smackdown before the title change. Really if they hated Christian as much as your letting on they could have replaced him with Orton in the title match and had Orton beat ADR but then you'd probably be more mad that Christian never got to hold it at all. Brand split is paper thin and they can move people around as they wish. They let Christian win the belt because people wanted to see his moment with Edge at the ppv. What they do after that moment is gravy.

If Barrett feuds with Orton after this its because he is a young budding star they wanna bank their future on and Christian is a veteran who got his time and is there to make guys like Barrett look good. That's his role and he knows it.


----------



## Sharpshooter 79.4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> They drafted Orton to Smackdown before the title change. Really if they hated Christian as much as your letting on they could have replaced him with Orton in the title match and had Orton beat ADR but then you'd probably be more mad that Christian never got to hold it at all. Brand split is paper thin and they can move people around as they wish. They let Christian win the belt because people wanted to see his moment with Edge at the ppv. What they do after that moment is gravy.
> 
> If Barrett feuds with Orton after this its because he is a young budding star they wanna bank their future on and Christian is a veteran who got his time and is there to make guys like Barrett look good. That's his role and he knows it.


They wouldn't have done that. Orton had to close out his feud with Punk, there'd be no reason to let him go out twice that night. So you think Christian just wants to put people over all the time? Yes, he can make people look good, but is a 48 hour world title reign enough to justify all of the hard work he's put in, and all of the talent he's put over? 

This argument about Christian "knowing his role" is irrelevant. Do you people really forget about Kane's recent title reign? He virtually does the same thing Christian does, a lot older, and less over with the fans, yet he was given a 5 month title reign.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Sharpshooter 79.4 said:


> They wouldn't have done that. Orton had to close out his feud with Punk, there'd be no reason to let him go out twice that night. So you think Christian just wants to put people over all the time? Yes, he can make people look good, but is a 48 hour world title reign enough to justify all of the hard work he's put in, and all of the talent he's put over?
> 
> This argument about Christian "knowing his role" is irrelevant. Do you people really forget about Kane's recent title reign? He virtually does the same thing Christian does, a lot older, and less over with the fans, yet he was given a 5 month title reign.


I'd argue Kane is equally as over as Christian, and a 48 hour reign is better than no reign at all.


----------



## Sharpshooter 79.4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> I'd argue Kane is equally as over as Christian, and a 48 hour reign is better than no reign at all.


Actually it's not, it just shows WWE wrote themselves into a hole and couldn't find a way to take Christian out without making it blatantly obvious.

Christian is way more over than Kane. People were excited when Kane won the title in July, but fans were flipping out when Christian won last Sunday. I know I shouldn't base it off this one encounter, but it shows how well liked Christian is.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Sharpshooter 79.4 said:


> Actually it's not, it just shows WWE wrote themselves into a hole and couldn't find a way to take Christian out without making it blatantly obvious.
> 
> Christian is way more over than Kane. People were excited when Kane won the title in July, but fans were flipping out when Christian won last Sunday. I know I shouldn't base it off this one encounter, but it shows how well liked Christian is.


They didn't write themselves into a hole. They intentionally plugged Christian in that spot to have a moment on ppv with Edge thats it. No long term reign was ever planned. 

and I think the support from all the Peeps we have seen shows how well liked Christian is. But Orton is apparently more well liked, given the much louder reaction he got when he won the title versus the one Christian got in his own hometown! 

I like Christian but people are acting kind of ridiculous.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> They didn't write themselves into a hole. They intentionally plugged Christian in that spot to have a moment on ppv with Edge thats it. No long term reign was ever planned.
> 
> and I think the support from all the Peeps we have seen shows how well liked Christian is. But Orton is apparently more well liked, *given the much louder reaction he got when he won the title versus the one Christian got in his own hometown*!
> 
> I like Christian but people are acting kind of ridiculous.


Sorry, Smackdown was in Toronto?

Oh, that's not what you meant. Sorry, Smackdown was in Tampa? Oh, are you talking about Extreme Rules when it was in his home away from home (and Tampa isn't exactly a wrasslin town) and Christian got by far the pop of the night? Oh, are you trying to compare the two pops? Yup, still Christian getting the _slightly_ bigger pop.

The fact people are saying "well, Orton got this pop so that means is the right thing for _business_ and blah blah blah" is BULLSHIT. He's Randy FUCKING Orton. Who can out pop Orton? Cena? An active HHH? Why is this being used against Christian? Do we not give main event opportunity to anybody because they can;t out pop Orton? It's ridiculous.

and PUH LEASE about Kane being more over than Christian is. Maybe 1998-1999 DX Kane was, so I concede that because he was getting big time pops. But 2010? What the fuck were you even watching? 

- Fan's reaction to Christian winning the title: OMG MARK OUT MOMENT FOR 99% of EVERYBODY. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT. HE DESERVES IT. WHAT A MOMENT!

- Fan's reaction to Kane winning the title: Good for Kane. He deserves one last run I guess.



Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> They drafted Orton to Smackdown before the title change. Really if they hated Christian as much as your letting on they could have replaced him with Orton in the title match and had Orton beat ADR but then you'd probably be more mad that Christian never got to hold it at all. Brand split is paper thin and they can move people around as they wish. They let Christian win the belt because people wanted to see his moment with Edge at the ppv. What they do after that moment is gravy.
> 
> *If Barrett feuds with Orton after this its because he is a young budding star they wanna bank their future on* and Christian is a veteran who got his time and is there to make guys like Barrett look good. That's his role and he knows it.


If they put any stock in Wade Barrett about *being a future star*, then they need to keep him the fuck away from Orton. Orton will squash that mother fucker and any momentum he has like a cockroach. No way Orton puts over a new young star. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My reaction to Christian losing his world title was mostly like everyone else: pissed the fuck off and still am. In fact I didn't even watch the title match on Friday. But I knew if I actually watched it, EVEN IF the match was good, and enjoy the match itself, the fact that Christian lost and I saw it myself, would have pissed me off even more. So yeah, he _could_ win it again sooner or later, but since Vince immediately wanted the title off the guy then I don't see it happening as of yet.


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Sorry, Smackdown was in Toronto?
> 
> Oh, that's not what you meant. Sorry, Smackdown was in Tampa? Oh, are you talking about Extreme Rules when it was in his home away from home (and Tampa isn't exactly a wrasslin town) and Christian got by far the pop of the night? Oh, are you trying to compare the two pops? Yup, still Christian getting the _slightly_ bigger pop.
> 
> ...


Orton won't squash anyone like a bug unless WWE tells him to. What people seem to blame Orton and Cena for and this isn't really their fault is how an opponent looks if a squash happens it is only cuz the bookers told them to do that, but they didn't with Christian, they let him and Orton go out there and have a good match out of respect for Christian. If anyone thinks this was a personal thing not a business decision they are fucking blind.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, guys, I am as much of a Christian mark as any other member of the IWC, but it's been five days now. *Get over it. It's done. Let's move on.*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Rated_R_Souperstar said:


> Orton won't squash anyone like a bug unless WWE tells him to. What people seem to blame Orton and Cena for and this isn't really their fault is how an opponent looks if a squash happens it is only cuz the bookers told them to do that, but they didn't with Christian, they let him and Orton go out there and have a good match out of respect for Christian. If anyone thinks this was a personal thing not a business decision they are fucking blind.


Go ask Kofi Kingston and Mr. Kennedy.

Guys with much promise, but once they got involved with Orton their careers have been ruined.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

First,to sharpshooter 79.4,look at your avatar.Thats the reason Christian got a huge pop when he won the title.If Edge was still wrestling Christian would be mid carding it as usual.It ws just the feel good moment that Christian was in that got him the pop.

And his so called " big pop" he got on S-Down's opening promo Friday? It was only because he was the 1st true 'star" to come out as before that was the NXT and Superstar jobber matches.Big Show woulda got the same reaction if it was him in that position.

Vince is right,Christian dont even LOOK like a wrestler.He looks like Spike Dudley with 25 extra pounds who even an average size guy would look at him and laugh if he challenged him to a fight.Even Miz looks more threatening than he does.

And to el dandy,of course seeing your avatar we wasnt gonna get any favortism to Orton but try this.You seem to blame Orton for Kennedy/Anderson's firing. If you recall,HBK,HHH and Cena(along w/Orton)ALL hated working w/ him because of his wrecklesness in the ring.The Orton incident was just his last straw.If it was Santino Ken did the back suplex on Ken woulda been out of there.He has nobody to blame but himself w/ that many top guys not wanting to work w/ him.

And Kofi?Randy did all he could to get Kofi over in their feud but it never worked because Kofi sucked.He jobbed to him at Survivor Series.He let him boom drop him thru a table.He had him eliminate him in a Battle Royal on the Jesse Ventura hosted Raw.Still couldnt get him over.And if Kofi wasnt smart enough to be in the right position for a simple RKO spot he didnt deserve to be pusuhed anyway.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought that botch with kofi was ted's fault or something?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

To all of those that say that only the IWC cares about Christian, check out the little boy giving the thumbs down when Orton won the title.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol that some people are still SO butt-hurt about this.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

So many fucking idiots in this thread... fpalm

Giving Orton the belt this soon after Christian won was just wrong and stupid, plain and simple. First off, for the younger fans, those who both cheered for Orton and Christian on SmackDown, Christian especially with Edge retiring, what do they do now? They're conflicted. Now they set-up to bring in who exactly? Mark Henry? Barrett? They've truly put themselves into a hole now. They've taken away Christians title far too soon for both Christian marks and the casuals, left it to Orton for the seventh time, only to let him do nothing but pointless, boring feuds with midcarders, whom Orton will simply squash on his path to becoming the next Supercena. Through this, they're essentially destroying SmackDown. They continue to claim that Christian "Doesn't have the look of a main eventer/Shouldn't headline a brand", but they're confident enough to let _other mid-carders_ take the spotlight with Orton when they're clearly not ready/not good enough? *Fuck that!*

I'm gonna read next weeks Spoilers, and see if they actually go somewhere with this. If they don't, I'm done watching SmackDown.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Deebow,I check Orton's Twitter alot,he got tons of hate messages that NOBODY should ever get,especially over a predetermined wrestling match.


once again you proove your ignorance

i take it you don't have favourites

i take it you don't know how to enjoy the matches

i take it you never been passionate about it... why? because it's predeterminde, that's your little ignorant mentality "it's fake why should i care"

that's why i called you an ignorant, you don't know what it is to actually enjoy a wrestling match and to actually root for someone and be happy or mad that your favourite lost specially in such a way

and more importantly... you're just shallow, you're like the typical fanboy, it's all about looks, you don't care if the guy can actually give you a match of the year, you don't care if the guy can talk on the mic, hell, you don't even care if the guy knows how to wrestle at all, all you care is how he looks...


----------



## Rated_R_Souperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Go ask Kofi Kingston and Mr. Kennedy.
> 
> Guys with much promise, but once they got involved with Orton their careers have been ruined.


Kennedy was dangerous noone wanted to work with him. Now he is well in that other company we don't speak of. Kofi got the biggest push of his career when working with Orton, why isn't he a WWE Champion? Cuz he is nothing more than a soild midcard guy who botches a ton. Don't blame Orton for Kofi not being good enough to carry the strap.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to say something that's probably going to get me a lot of heat from Christian fans, but it needs to be said. Even after winning the title at Extreme Rules, Christian's image didn't change. He still didn't look like a main event performer or someone who could believably be the star of a brand. I'm not speaking of his physical look or his talent, either. I'm just speaking of where he stands in the eyes of casual fans. He doesn't appear to be on the level of a guy like Orton. At least not at this point.

I think that WWE is using Orton to elevate Christian. They're going to try to get him to that level through working with one of the biggest stars in the company. WWE has a lot to consider when pushing someone to the main event level. I think if WWE attempted to have Christian headline a pay-per-view event or be the lead guy on a brand at this point, it wouldn't be good for business. I know that a lot of wrestling fans hate the word "business", but it's just the facts. This is a business and WWE has advertisers and shareholders to concern themselves with. By having Orton as champion, they can have Orton headline, while elevating Christian.

You think Orton/Henry or Orton/Khali would be boring and bad for business? Imagine Christian/Henry or Christian/Khali. Anybody who wanted that for the main feud has got to be crazy. Orton/Christian seems way better and I think it will create excitement on the brand, as opposed to a couple of unappealing feuds that are used just for the sake of prolonging a Christian or Orton title reign.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I normally dont reply back to stupidity often but in your case Roler42 I'll make an exception.Ive been following wrestling since 1979.I follow those that are talented and know wrestling talent Im sure more than you do.I enjoy great matches and thats why I follow Orton as he always put on good to great matches like it or not.

Have you seen me at live events?You act like you know how I act during matches.And I can sure care less how someone looks.I was a huge fan of Terry Gordy and did he have a great look? Now way.He was chubby and ugly.But he was one of the best big man workers ever and thats why I liked him.

Next time you judge someone take your head out of your butt and know what youre talking about ok?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Go ask Kofi Kingston and Mr. Kennedy.
> 
> Guys with much promise, but once they got involved with Orton their careers have been ruined.


Stop being such a butthurt mark, will you? It's been almost a week now. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This guy was going off on twitter :lmao


@RandyOrton get ass cancer you molester of sports entertainment
6 May


Also @RandyOrton I hope your wife cheats on you with Mike Knox, you sanctimoneous son of a bitch
5 May


I'll keep 'em coming @RandyOrton how about you die in a fire

http://twitter.com/#!/ChampofBeards


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^Really makes you 'proud" to be a wrestling fan huh? Idiots.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Aug 10, 2006)

I've just finished watching Smack down this week and I must say I am disappointed but not surprised, Christian must have left all that charisma at TNA, he needs to now be Christian Cage.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

From Jim Ross on his site "Orton and Christian had a great tv match on SmackDown but I dont buy into the 'tragedy' that some fans flooded us with here on out site due to Christian losing the World Title.It isnt as if the loss ended Christian's career and who's to say he wont regain the title at a later date? Those that truly understand the nature of the genre have a different mindset than those that are kneejerking themselves silly."

Couldnt have said it any better.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> I normally dont reply back to stupidity often but in your case Roler42 I'll make an exception.Ive been following wrestling since 1979.I follow those that are talented and know wrestling talent Im sure more than you do.I enjoy great matches and thats why I follow Orton as he always put on good to great matches like it or not.
> 
> Have you seen me at live events?You act like you know how I act during matches.And I can sure care less how someone looks.I was a huge fan of Terry Gordy and did he have a great look? Now way.He was chubby and ugly.But he was one of the best big man workers ever and thats why I liked him.
> 
> *Next time you judge someone take your head out of your butt and know what youre talking about ok?*


too bad that's what you've been doing this entire week, labeling every single christian fan as idiots, saying every single one of them was overreacting to wwe and inmediately judging

a little hypocritical don't you think?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Deebow,I check Orton's Twitter alot,he got tons of hate messages that NOBODY should ever get,especially over a predetermined wrestling match.


I agree that Orton shouldn't get all this hate for the decision of upper management. Orton had nothing to do with it. My point about bringing it up was that, the Christian marks and the rest of the IWC are being thrown into the same group with these idiots. I don't like it. There is nothing the rest of us can do about idiots making death threats at Randy Orton. So stop grouping us together.

My thing is, you can criticize Orton's performance all you want. You can call him boring, whatever. But wishing death upon him is extreme stupid and immature. Not only does it make the IWC fans look stupid, but it makes all the Christian marks look stupid. It makes all wrestling fans look stupid. If you are unhappy about what the WWE did, stop giving them your time and money. That's what I'm doing. My unhappiness with the WWE product has been going on for the past few years. This Christian thing pushed me over the edge.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> Stop being such a butthurt mark, will you? It's been almost a week now. Get the fuck over it.


I am glad that I have taken a break from WWE because Cena & Orton really don't do anything for me anymore.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Stop being such a butthurt mark, will you? It's been almost a week now. Get the fuck over it.


Hey, relax fella.

You look like you need a rest, guy.

I am perfectly comfortable with Orton having the belt now. After seeing it unfold, it's not as doom and gloom as once thought to be. Orton will be champion for a long time and I'm fine with that because I already got the biggest payoff imaginable as a Peep last Sunday night.

I was more so commenting on Randy Orton not putting over anybody of note/2 guys that were left for dead after encountering Randy Orton. And that has nothing to do with me being a mark because I hate Mr. Kennedy and don't give a rats ass about Kofi Kingston. I guess the Miz counts as someone Orton put over but that's all I can think off at the moment.

I'm entitled to my opinion and it's my privilege. Just like it's your privilege to say "I'm butthurt" and your privilege to continue liking the most boring fuck in the biz.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No Roler42,not hypocritical at all.I think Ive read maybe 1 out of 10 Christian fans actually saying theyd still watch WWE or not go out and bash Orton(even though they know Orotn had nothing to do with getting the belt).So I was just wrong in saying the Christian fans were overacting then?

You sure havent seen this or other forums much then.They made it out like Orton was Osama or something.Its ALL Christian fans have been doing this week is overacting over this like its their lives that got ruined.Its pro wrestling.Your lives will go on.Jeez.

Like the great show Mystery Science Theater says in its opening,"Rememeber its just a show and you need to relax."


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah,one other thing.From the pwinsider.com site there was another report from the Pensacola,Florida house show from lastnight and in the Orton v Christian v Sheamus 3 Way the writer said "Sheamus took the fall and Orton and Christian shook hands after the match.Orton was,by far,the most over guy on the show."

And THAT is the reason Capt. 2 Day Reign didnt last as World Champ and only got it becuase there was a 'feel good story" to push for him.He was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

and again, why Orton getting the loudest pop of the night is used against every other wrestler?

Nobody outside of Cena can rival an Orton pop. Fact. 

Does this mean these guys are the only people that get a run at the top? Probably so, but that's how WCW went to shit because it was the Hulk Hogan and Goldberg show (not saying WWE will go out of business because that won't happen). God forbid they ever try and build up a Jericho, Guerrero, Benoit, Booker T ect. Instead, they couldn't catch a god damn break because of the Hulk Hogan's (yes I quoted Vince Russo right there lol) just like it's to the point where WWE guys won't catch a damn break because of the Cena's and Orton's.

It's going around in fucking circles. At the end of the day you have Yankee and Red Sox fans (aka Orton/Cena fans) that think they should be World Series champions all the time every time because they spend the big money to win, and then you have fans of teams like the Oakland A's and the Minnesota Twins (aka Christian and other upper midcard fans) who think it's not all about pay roll and that they deserve a shot to win.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena is Superman on Raw. Randy Orton is Captain Marvel on Smackdown.

The announcers seriously need to stop saying "RKO Out of Nowhere". Is getting annoying.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wasnt comparing Orton's pops to Cena,it was Christian's I was talking about.But on the subject of Cena,Orton's all around pops outdo Cena's as Cena's are about 90% of the time very mixed where Orton's is near 100% for him

For that matter Santino at times gets louder pops than Christian's,especially when he sets up The Cobra.Like it or not,reactions matter bigtime in WWE.

And again,Christian fans should be glad he even got a 2 day reign becauswe he was jsut in the right place at the right time.If Edge didnt retire and still wrestling hed still be Edge's sloppy seconds and nowhere near the belt.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

mst3rulz said:


> I wasnt comparing Orton's pops to Cena,it was Christian's I was talking about.But on the subject of Cena,Orton's all around pops outdo Cena's as Cena's are about 90% of the time very mixed where Orton's is near 100% for him
> 
> For that matter Santino at times gets louder pops than Christian's,especially when he sets up The Cobra.Like it or not,reactions matter bigtime in WWE.
> 
> And again,Christian fans should be glad he even got a 2 day reign becauswe he was jsut in the right place at the right time.If Edge didnt retire and still wrestling hed still be Edge's sloppy seconds and nowhere near the belt.


Reactions don't mean all that much in the WWE. 

If it were all about reactions, Christian would have been World Champion back in 2005 (even though 2005 *was not* the time for him to be one, it was Batista/Cena's time, but Christian was one of the most over guys in the company so if you are going by just reactions then the argument is there to be made) and if it were all about reactions the main event for every PPV would Cena V Santino and Orton V Hornswoggle.

I am not comparing Cena and Orton (what I was saying is that they are the 1-2 pop punch so to speak), all I am saying why are you even going to waste your breath/time that Orton got a bigger pop than Christian? Why are you even going to try and use this against Christian? He's Randy Orton. Of course he is going to get the pop of the night almost every night. Christian gets good pops, but he's not going to get Randy Orton pops because you know why? The only person that gets Randy Orton pops is Randy Orton.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I wasnt comparing Orton's pops to Cena,it was Christian's I was talking about.But on the subject of Cena,Orton's all around pops outdo Cena's as Cena's are about 90% of the time very mixed where Orton's is near 100% for him
> 
> For that matter Santino at times gets louder pops than Christian's,especially when he sets up The Cobra.Like it or not,reactions matter bigtime in WWE.
> 
> And again,Christian fans should be glad he even got a 2 day reign becauswe he was jsut in the right place at the right time.If Edge didnt retire and still wrestling hed still be Edge's sloppy seconds and nowhere near the belt.


Pops don't always matter. If pops mattered Matt Hardy should of been a multiple time world champion. Heat doesn't matter either. Sheamus got zero reaction when he won his first title same with Swagger. And they keep pushing Del Rio down our throats, and he barely gets a reaction also.

I know you want to deny it, but people want to see Christian as champion. The reason the crowd popped when Orton won the title is because they like Orton also. Title changes evoke emotion out of people. If Henry would of taken the title off Christian, he would of got monster heat. That's just how it works. 

And you are right. If Edge didn't retire, Christian would of never became champion. But still that's no excuse to take the title off him so quick. SD! wouldn't hurt with Christian as champion. If Randy Orton is as big of a draw as people think he is, his presence alone should of raised the ratings on SD! Like I said before, people want to see Christian as champion. Both the IWC and the casual fans.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> This guy was going off on twitter :lmao
> 
> 
> @RandyOrton get ass cancer you molester of sports entertainment
> ...


:lmao

I don't like Orton that much but god damn.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> This guy was going off on twitter :lmao
> 
> 
> @RandyOrton get ass cancer you molester of sports entertainment
> ...



As a cancer survior, I have no qualms giving that idiot who keeps twittering Randy the rest of my cancer cells.

...Followed by an RKO in the surgery room and a punt to the head by Orton's daughter.

DaughteRKO

Imagine Orton's daughter punching the floor and slithering in that guy's surgery room. I just made myself spit my water out.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got around to watching the show, my only real issue with the change is why now? There's no "must have" heel to feud with Orton right now so leaving the title on Christian and seeing where things go would not have hurt Smackdown at all, such a conservative and lazy booking decision that should have been saved for when Smackdown required it.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> No Roler42,not hypocritical at all.I think Ive read maybe 1 out of 10 Christian fans actually saying theyd still watch WWE or not go out and bash Orton(even though they know Orotn had nothing to do with getting the belt).So I was just wrong in saying the Christian fans were overacting then?
> 
> You sure havent seen this or other forums much then.They made it out like Orton was Osama or something.Its *ALL Christian fans* have been doing this week is overacting over this like its their lives that got ruined.Its pro wrestling.Your lives will go on.Jeez.
> 
> Like the great show Mystery Science Theater says in its opening,"Rememeber its just a show and you need to relax."


this is the problem i got with your statement mate... i'm a christian fan, i'm upset for the title changing hands so soon, but you don't see me throwing tantrums or sending orton or wwe death threats or childish insults, there's plenty of people like me who are taking this maturely, it's apalling that you label us along with those morons


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok maybe not all Christian fans but Id say about 90% of them are taking this way too seriously.Its a predetermined wrestling match for God's sake.So maybe Christian "deserved" a longer run.I can name in my 34 years following wrestling countless others that shouldve won the 'big one' and never did.Its not like Christian is the 1st one this has ever happened to.


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

Im over it now, and at least he won it in a great match, and hell no-one's going to forget this short reign because of how it panned out rather than a generic 30 day reign and dropped at the next PPV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently Christian didn't find out until the day of the taping. Damn! That's harsh!


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

Watched the Smackdown segments with Orton and Christian again, looking at their body language and facial expressions, knowing whats going to happen later it almost seems like Ortons kind of apologetic and Christian's resigned to it.


----------



## rok0187 (Apr 24, 2011)

iam a big orton fan but i think he is better with out a title and belive that christian should have had da title for longer i mean dame shamus had it for a while no ?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

I suppose at least he is a recognised 5 time world champion (ECW twice, NWA Twice, WWE WHC) when guys like Mr. Perfect, Brian Pillman & Scott Hall didn't ever win a major world championship.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> I suppose at least he is a recognised 5 time world champion (ECW twice, NWA Twice, WWE WHC) when guys like Mr. Perfect, Brian Pillman & Scott Hall didn't ever win a major world championship.


Mr. Perfect was the AWA World Champion.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't believe how shortsighted everyone is being. Title be damned - after 17 years, Christian's popularity is peaking _right now_. Losing the belt so soon is making him even more popular. 

I hope this results in an Orton heel turn with Christian chasing the belt until Summerslam. They should play up the image that Orton only cares about himself and everyone else can go to hell.


----------



## randelic (Aug 10, 2010)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I can't believe how shortsighted everyone is being. Title be damned - after 17 years, Christian's popularity is peaking _right now_. Losing the belt so soon is making him even more popular.
> 
> I hope this results in an Orton heel turn with Christian chasing the belt until Summerslam. They should play up the image that Orton only cares about himself and everyone else can go to hell.


This would be a good storyline.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Christ, what a week to get banned.....

Not going to bother ranting and raving because its quite clearly already been done....all over the internet....

I've calmed down a great deal, more important things in life.

All I will say is this, im not the slightest bit surprised. They clearly dont have faith in Christian as champion, not even enough faith to wait three small weeks until the next ppv to do this.

Now if it leads to bigger and better things for Christian, including getting the title back, then great, but I have my serious, serious doubts about any of that.

Thats why so many are angry, not because Orton won it, but because he won it two days after one of the most emotional and deserved title wins in WWE history, and they couldnt wait three weeks till the next PPV.

Again, if this leads to better things for Christian, I will take my hat off to Vince, but at the moment it just looks like a quick way to get the title off a guy he has no faith in, and a big kick in the balls at the same time to him and his fans.

Fair play to Vince, he is the master troll. I've been telling you people for years he was trolling Christian fans, here is your proof.

So yeah, the reaction from some has been way OTT, but I can understand the anger when you see how many had emotional attachment to him winning the title at last.

I also wouldnt be surprised at all if he only found out at the SD tapings, he had false smile all over his face when he first came down the ramp.

Again Vince = Master troll, and seriously harsh.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Feels good knowing that on the 29th of April I suggested that these two would square off. No one had any idea what was going to go down, and not even myself. However, so many of you put my idea down, and it turns out it's one of the most exciting things to happen to Smackdown in a very long time. Now I will admit that I never thought Christian would lose his title, but in my thread I did take the stance that Orton should turn heel, and Christian should be face. Funny how folks have had a change in mind since this all went down. This isn't the first time, so no, I'm not offended just annoyed that many of you are so fickle, and uncreative.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Feels good knowing that on the 29th of April I suggested that these two would square off. No one had any idea what was going to go down, and not even myself. However, so many of you put my idea down, and it turns out it's one of the most exciting things to happen to Smackdown in a very long time. Now I will admit that I never thought Christian would lose his title, but in my thread I did take the stance that Orton should turn heel, and Christian should be face. Funny how folks have had a change in mind since this all went down. This isn't the first time, so no, I'm not offended just annoyed that many of you are so fickle, and uncreative.


I think Christian should be face, and Orton should be heel. It can still happen. Orton saunters out, gloating about how he's so great, been on Smackdown two weeks and already the champion, the fans should be thankful Smackdown finally has somebody like RANDY ORTON, etc.

Christian interrupts, saying the only thing the fans will be thankful for is when Orton drops the title to him at OTL.

Done.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Im really curious to see the spoilers for this weeks show.Should be real interesting how they do this one.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> I'm going to say something that's probably going to get me a lot of heat from Christian fans, but it needs to be said. Even after winning the title at Extreme Rules, Christian's image didn't change. He still didn't look like a main event performer or someone who could believably be the star of a brand. *I'm not speaking of his physical look* or his talent, either. I'm just speaking of where he stands in the eyes of casual fans. He doesn't appear to be on the level of a guy like Orton. At least not at this point.


The problem is that the CASUAL FANS do care about how a wrestler looks by Physical appearance. They look at Christian and see that he has about an average build(like them) whereas they see Randy Orton on the HGH Diet and they say to themselves "You know what? That guy looks like a Main-Eventer". 

Vince doesn't give a shiznit about what we think. He only cares what the jabronies-who-flip-through-the-channels-looking-for-something-to-watch-but-never-pay-much-attention-to-the-WWE want. He only cares what the kids, who don't know a wristlock from a headlock yet, want(which makes no difference since they want toys and pay zero attention to storylines since most of them can't even read yet).

This is why he feels that Christian is "not marketable". It's BECAUSE he doesn't have that Physical Appearance that intimidates/awes the CASUAL CROWD which sells tickets. They want a SPECTACLE like a Circus(which ironically, Christian brings up after Henry and Khali crashed his Victory-Speech Party). 

Doesn't matter if he has all the Talent in the world and is great on the Mic. In Vince's eyes, if he doesn't look like a friggin' BodyBuilder, forget it. 




> I think that WWE is using Orton to elevate Christian. They're going to try to get him to that level through working with one of the biggest stars in the company. WWE has a lot to consider when pushing someone to the main event level. I think if WWE attempted to have Christian headline a pay-per-view event or be the lead guy on a brand at this point, it wouldn't be good for business. I know that a lot of wrestling fans hate the word "business", but it's just the facts. This is a business and WWE has advertisers and shareholders to concern themselves with. By having Orton as champion, they can have Orton headline, while elevating Christian.


An interesting theory. Would be great if it didn't make total and complete sense. But this is the WWE and "making total and complete sense" is not in its vocabulary. Christian MAY end up in a feud with Orton but he is NEVER getting the title back again. That much is certain, IMO. 

I mean...think about it : Vince basically stated that he has a post-wrestling job for Christian as a Producer/Road Agent. Why not add a Janitor and toilet-scrubber to that too, Vince? :flip





> You think Orton/Henry or Orton/Khali would be boring and bad for business? Imagine Christian/Henry or Christian/Khali. Anybody who wanted that for the main feud has got to be crazy. Orton/Christian seems way better and I think it will create excitement on the brand, as opposed to a couple of unappealing feuds that are used just for the sake of prolonging a Christian or Orton title reign.


I'm one of the very very few(I guess I could be the only one...lol) that wouldn't mind seeing a Christian/Henry feud. I think while Christian would be hard-pressed to carry Mark's fat ass in a match, the interaction on the Mic would be amusing enough to make it worth watching at least. 

Heck, the WWE has been trying for AGES to make Mark Henry a Main-Eventer without much success. If they would've taken the same determination toward Christian, he'd be main-eventing PPVs(or at least be involved in Title matches constantly) by now. 

But anyway, I think it's best if Christian feuds with Orton 'cause really...Who else is going to Feud with him? Sin Cara? Too unbelievable. Wade Barrett? He's got a feud upcoming now with Ekzequial(sp?) Jackson. Khali/Henry? Just got drafted and aren't feud-worthy. Anyone else??? Nope.













P.S. One more thing(as an aside) :

I bet if it weren't for Randy's Old man(Bob Orton), he would've never been hired by the WWE. You don't think Bob didn't have some "pull" and some influence with Vince to get his boy shoved into Main-Event Status as soon as possible, did you? 

I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. 

Backstage Politics : Business As Usual.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah,Im sure Bob had a lot to do w/Randy getting in WWE.Just like Ted DiBiase Jr and Sr had their dad get into the biz.Curt Hennig's dad had his help him get in it.All the Guerreros down thru the line.Jeez.its not like Randy's the onlyone whos had his "family help".Its what that person does afterward that help where he goes.

See David Flair and Erik Watts for examples on how not to do it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Yeah,Im sure Bob had a lot to do w/Randy getting in WWE.Just like Ted DiBiase Jr and Sr had their dad get into the biz.Curt Hennig's dad had his help him get in it.All the Guerreros down thru the line.Jeez.its not like Randy's the onlyone whos had his "family help".Its what that person does afterward that help where he goes.
> 
> See David Flair and Erik Watts for examples.


Basically, my point for bring that up is this.

If Randy's last name wasn't Orton, would he have gotten the same monster push(aka Being shoved down our throats) from Day One?

That's my question to you.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This was a stupid move, easily could have been saved for OTL. Either way I see this feud continuing with Christian turning heel, over how Orton stole and crushed his lifelong dreams, in which case he might get a second reign over the summer.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> This was a stupid move, easily could have been saved for OTL. Either way I see this feud continuing with Christian turning heel, over how Orton stole and crushed his lifelong dreams, in which case he might get a second reign over the summer.


If that happens, I wouldn't be surprised if People CHEERED him instead of booing him when he gets the title back. Although I bet Vince would make sure to pump in Fake Crowd Noise(Booing) to make sure that people think Christian is viewed as a "Bad guy". Heck, with Smackdown being taped, Of course he'd pull something like this.



But reality suggests that he never gets the title back because he's "not marketable" according to Vince.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course he would glenwo2 Like I said,he worked his butt off in Heartland Wrestling and OVW to earn his start in WWE and has done just the same in WWE.Hes earned it,last name or not.Its not like Orton is the biggest name in wrestling history.Its not Von Erich or something like that.

Was everyone in OVW or HWA at the time have relatives to help them get in?No.If he sucked when he was signed he wouldnt even be in WWE or TNA.I suppose you'll be saying the same for Cody Rhodes in 5 years if hes World champ then too?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Of course he would glenwo2 Like I said,he worked his butt off in Heartland Wrestling and OVW to earn his start in WWE and has done just the same in WWE.Hes earned it,last name or not.Its not like Orton is the biggest name in wrestling history.Its not Von Erich or something like that.
> 
> Was everyone in OVW or HWA at the time have relatives to help them get in?No.If he sucked when he was signed he wouldnt even be in WWE or TNA.I suppose you'll be saying the same for Cody Rhodes in 5 years if hes World champ then too?


Actually, Cody is one guy I can get behind as World Champ(but as a heel) 'cause he seems to have "it". 

Randy, to me, doesn't and never did. 

And also, him using the DIAMOND-CUTTER(not the RKO. It's the DIAMOND-CUTTER to me.) as a finisher is what makes him seem exciting to some. 

And btw, before you bring up Johnny Ace, it was Page who made that move well-known. But I'm veering off-topic here.....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Basically, my point for bring that up is this.
> 
> If Randy's last name wasn't Orton, would he have gotten the same monster push(aka Being shoved down our throats) from Day One?
> 
> That's my question to you.


Read Randy's interviews he clearly states his father and Vince had a rather testy parting when Bob left the WWF! and Vince didnt hire Randy on Bob's demands the fact Randy has talent is why. The Orton name isnt on the same level as say a Hogan so saying the last name is why zrandy was hired is frankly laughable


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> This is why he feels that Christian is "not marketable". It's BECAUSE he doesn't have that Physical Appearance that intimidates/awes the CASUAL CROWD which sells tickets. They want a SPECTACLE like a Circus(which ironically, Christian brings up after Henry and Khali crashed his Victory-Speech Party).
> 
> Doesn't matter if he has all the Talent in the world and is great on the Mic. In Vince's eyes, if he doesn't look like a friggin' BodyBuilder, forget it.


This caught my eye. It's unfortunate that this statement is true. This has always been Vince's way, the eighties were ruled by guys with amazing physiques if questionable wrestling ability, primarily Hogan and then Warrior. 
However, that said. There is always an appeal, at least to fans, of a guy who reminds them of themselves. Dusty Rhodes comes to mind, he was the common man and the people really got behind that. 
I also think that Vince is aware of the paradox. That the best workers are usually not the ones with "the look". Guys with massive bodies are limited in the ring. But he books them on top anyways because it's what has always worked best for him.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Glenw02,thanks for the history lesoon.Ive only been a fan for 37 yerars.I think I know the origins of wrestling moves.And who cares anyway?You really Kurt Angle or something?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Glenw02,thanks for the history lesoon.Ive only been a fan for 37 yerars.I think I know the origins of wrestling moves.And who cares anyway?You really Kurt Angle or something?


Took you long enough to respond.

Bet you googled it to find out. 




Kurt Angle? No.

Or Something? Of course. We're all a bunch of "Or something's" here. 


And BTW...Who cares? I certainly do. I recognize a ripoff when I see it. That finisher is a very exciting move to watch and it always reminds me of DDP and how huge it seemed to make him and he couldn't cut a promo to save his life(though he did try).

*SELF-HIGH-FIVE!!* 





Simply Flawless said:


> Read Randy's interviews he clearly states his father and Vince had a rather testy parting when Bob left the WWF! and Vince didnt hire Randy on Bob's demands the fact Randy has talent is why. The Orton name isnt on the same level as say a Hogan so saying the last name is why zrandy was hired is frankly laughable



I get your point and it's very enlightening to know.


However, just because they parted on somewhat shaky terms doesn't mean anything. As the old saying goes : "Time heals all wounds" 

I mean the WWE(then the WWF) wasn't a multi-million dollar industry back then. Now Vince is a filthy rich Multi-Millionaire(close to a Billionaire). You think he's going to hold any grudges from way back in the day with a former employee? 

Feelings CAN change and I wouldn't be surprised if bob at least helped with a little nudge for Vince to give Randy a chance. 

Now that said, I was correctly pointed out on how Randy earned his stripes in the Heartland and OVW to get where he was today so it's a moot point but thanks anyway for the info.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

That promo on raw seemed to keep Christian in face territory, I thought, although King defending Teddy Long implies Christian is gonna blame him perhaps?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I was watching Raw glenwo2,I dont live on the 'net like some people.And again,you act like Randy is the only wrestler who had so called "help" being signed by WWE.Far from it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I was watching Raw glenwo2,I dont live on the 'net like some people.And again,you act like Randy is the only wrestler who had so called "help" being signed by WWE.Far from it.


Hey, mst. I know that he's not the only one but he's the one that's involved in this Christian-being-screwed business which is why the focus is on him. If it was anyone else, we would be talking about someone else. 

Basically, the whole point is Orton is the champ for the billionth time...Fans are sick of seeing him as the Champ(live audiences don't tell the story since most of them are just happy to see themselves on Semi-Live TV)....and I, for one, want to see someone else worth a damn get a run with the title. 

I thought Christian would get that run but what Vince wants, Vince gets. So that's that, unfortunately.


----------

